# Trails Albtal



## Stricherjunge (27. Mai 2013)

Info: Dieses Thema hieß ursprünglich:

*Trailcenter Albtal - Legale Trails um Karlsruhe und Ettlingen*
und
*Legale Downhill-/Freeridestecke unten den Strommasten (SMDH)

--------------------------------------*

Hallo zusammen,
im folgenden Informationen des Mountainbike-Club Karlsruhe betreffend einer legalen Downhill-/Freeridestrecke  in Ettlingen/Karlsruhe am Wattkopf unter den Strommasten (SMDH):

"Liebe Downhill-Freunde!

Mittlerweile sind's schon ein paar Spatzen mehr geworden, die es von  den Dächern pfeifen - jetzt lassen wir es jetzt offiziell raus:

Wir bauen eine Downhill-Piste.

Ganz legal und mit Unterstützung der Behörden in Karlsruhe und  Ettlingen. Yepp!

Zwischen den Forstverwaltungen Karlsruhe (zuständig für oberen Teil  beim Wildschweingehege) und Ettlingen (unterer Teil der Stromtrasse)  und und dem MTB-Club wurde eine Vereinbarung getroffen, nach der  eine Downhill-/Freeride-Piste in die Stromtrasse am Edelberg  zwischen Wildschweingehege Grünwettersbach (oben) und Hedwigshof an  der B3 (unten) gebaut wird.

Sie soll neu angelegt werden und die derzeit bestehenden,  unkoordiniert und ordnungswidrig gebauten Anlagen im Wald (auch  Grötzingen, Turmberg, Wolfartsweier) komplett ersetzen. Zu
1) Konzeption,
2) Bau,
3) Betrieb inklusive Verkehrssicherung der neuen Anlage wird sich  der MTB-Club im Rahmen eines Vertrages mit den beiden Kommunen  verpflichten.

Zunächst steht ein Projekt-Kickoff an. Diese Auftaktveranstaltung  findet am 3. Juni (montags) um 19:00 im Radhaus, Battstraße 85,  76199 KA, statt. Es werden durch den MTB-Club

Projektziel und Rahmenbedingungen dargestellt,
die Machbarkeit des Projektes abgefragt und, falls Projekt machbar,
die Aufgabenpakete im Hinblick auf
  - Konzeption,
  - Bau,
  - Betrieb
detailliert herausgearbeitet und näher spezifiziert und
- Akteure in der Projektgruppe festgelegt, die sich für bestimmte  Aufgabenpakete einsetzen wollen und können.

Wer teilnehmen will, melde sich bitte per Mail an [email protected] (bitte bis 2.  Juni), damit ich weiß, wieviel kommen.

Viele Grüße vom Vorstand
Holger Fenske, Holger Fiederling, Jürgen Hillenbrand"

Zur Teilnahme an der Kickoff-Veranstaltung sind alle Interessierten eingeladen (bitte per email anmelden).

Grüße
Moritz


----------



## shield (28. Mai 2013)

yes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spunited83 (28. Mai 2013)

Hossa...
Dann mal alle schön Initiative zeigen, damit es nicht nur bei einer Gemeindesitzung bleibt, sondern hoffentlich auch alles in die Tat umgesetzt wird.


----------



## Saci (28. Mai 2013)

jop, ich werd wohl kommen und mir das anschaun bzw. anhören..


----------



## KaBiker612 (29. Mai 2013)

Sind da auch Leute von der Stadt da oder nur die MTB-Club Mitglieder?


----------



## Stricherjunge (29. Mai 2013)

Muss ich mal nachfragen.
Aber ich glaube eher nur die Biker, die Interesse an der Strecke haben. Mit den Behörden ist für den Anfang ja schon alles geklärt und beschlossen.


----------



## Badenser (29. Mai 2013)




----------



## KaBiker612 (29. Mai 2013)

Und haben Nicht-Mitglieder auch was zu sagen oder dürfen die nur zu schauen. Ich hätte nämlich erfahrung mit sprünge etc bauen und shapen bin aber nicht im MTB-Club.


----------



## Stricherjunge (29. Mai 2013)

Du meinst bei der Kick-off Veranstaltung?

Zur Kick-off Veranstaltung kann jeder seine Meinung beitragen.
Aus rechtlichen und organisatorischen Gründen, die an dem Abend bestimmt noch genauer erläutert werden, dürfen bei der Plaung und Bau allerdings nur Vereinsmitgleider mitwirken. Heißt also wenn man mitbestimmen und mitbauen will, dann müsste man Vereinsmitglied werden.
Befahren werden darf die Strecke dann von allen.


----------



## liquidnight (30. Mai 2013)

KaBiker612 schrieb:


> Sind da auch Leute von der Stadt da oder nur die MTB-Club Mitglieder?



Die "offiziellen" Leute von der Stadt dürften da nicht in offizieller Mission dabei sein   - was natürlich nicht ausschließt dass trotzdem jemand dabei ist.    D.h. das Treffen dient dazu die Bastler und Vorschläge zu sammeln. Die "Offiziellen" gucken sich dann an, was an Planung herauskommt und nicken das hoffentlich  ab.   Dafür muss  aber erstmal ein Plan entstehen, und da dürfen natürlich *alle* mitschwätzen.  D.h. alle die halt dazukommen oder sich irgendwie engagieren.

Ihr glaubt ja gar nicht wieviele Ämter mit zig Vorschriftswerken an so einem Projekt intervenieren dürfen .... Aber es bleibt die Hoffnung dass das irgendwie klappt, denn in den andren Städten klappte so etwas ja auch.


----------



## Stricherjunge (30. Mai 2013)

@KaBiker612 komm einfach am Montag hin, Leute die Schaufeln können sind immer willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaBiker612 (30. Mai 2013)

Ja, mach ich. Bin am Montag dabei.


----------



## shield (30. Mai 2013)

ich war heute am wattkopf fahren - eisdiele und smdh - war ja eine einzige schlammschlacht und ich muss gestehen ich freue mich wenn das alles klappt, dass wir ne schöne strecke zusammen hingepflastert bekommen.


----------



## Stricherjunge (30. Mai 2013)

Ich sag nur kein Wunder, dass alles nass ist.
http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/b...ue&_pageLabel=dwdwww_menu2_presse&_nfls=false


----------



## count-zero-1101 (30. Mai 2013)

shield schrieb:


> ich war heute am wattkopf fahren - eisdiele und smdh - war ja eine einzige schlammschlacht und ich muss gestehen ich freue mich wenn das alles klappt, dass wir ne schöne strecke zusammen hingepflastert bekommen.



+1 

Erstmal anständig gemault, und wie es immer so ist, bei nem Sprung, den ich normalerweise immer nehme und OK lande. Dieses Sch#§$wetter geht mir echt an die Birne (wortwörtlich).  

Am liebsten würd ich ein paar Plastiksäcke mit nach oben nehmen, wenns trocken ist, dann da Erde rein, Sack zu und wenns so ist wie heute dann aufmachen und trockene Erde auf die Seifenoper schippen....



Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Ich sag nur kein Wunder, dass alles nass ist.
> http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/b...ue&_pageLabel=dwdwww_menu2_presse&_nfls=false



Äh ja, freak weather, kein Kyoto Abkommen in Sicht, na super. Ich sags ja immer, wir sollten alle mehr Geländewagen kaufen, daß machts bestimmt besser.  Aber ich habe gehört, dass der Juli heiß und staubig werden soll: http://www.langfristwetter.com/monatsprognose-detail.html *FREU*


----------



## mikekc22 (30. Mai 2013)

> Sie soll neu angelegt werden und die derzeit bestehenden, unkoordiniert und ordnungswidrig gebauten Anlagen im Wald (auch Grötzingen, Turmberg, Wolfartsweier) komplett ersetzen.



So einfach ist das find ich nicht, ich und einige Freunde von mir kommen aus der Region und haben keine Lust immer 20km Anfahrt zum Wattkopf zu haben (besonders mit dem Freerider...)

Ich denke die Locals werden wohl trotzdem bleiben... 

U.a. auch weil es dann einen zu großen "Andrang" auf den Wattkopf gäbe und dann die Biker wieder zurück zu ihren eigenen Trails gehen
(durch zu viele Biker wird der Trail ja auch rutschig -> es können Erdrutsche enstehen etc..)

(Außer die Stadt Ka. ist so "freundlich" und holzt mal wieder alles ab, weil es ja am Wattkopf jetzt einen legalen Trail gibt, zu dem natürlich alle Biker kommen sollen, sei die Anfahrt auch so lang...)

Ich hoffe, dass ich jetzt was sinvolles beigetragen habe .


----------



## liquidnight (31. Mai 2013)

count-zero-1101 schrieb:


> Äh ja, freak weather, kein Kyoto Abkommen in Sicht, na super


*wenn* an dem Wetter irgendwas faul ist, dann sind es die Wettermanipulationsorgien der amerikanischen Regierung.  Das würde sich bessern wenn sie aufhören würden, über Europa mit der Chemtrails zuzudecken  (Eisenoxid, Aluminiumhydroxid, Strontium ...).
Allein was wir in diesem Jahr schon an anomaler Nebelsuppe am Himmel hatten das ist deutlich außergewöhnlich wenn man sich das letzte Jahrhundert als Maß nimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kenny Garnet (31. Mai 2013)

Moin,
um vielleicht nochmal auf die Frage zurückzukommen, ob denn auch jemand von der Stadt beim Kickoff zugegen sein wird: Nope! Aktuell keiner eingeladen. Muss aber auch nicht, da die Absprache mit den betroffenen Forstverwaltungen soweit ja schon in trockenen Tüchern und nun "nur noch" ein sauberes Projektmanagement durch die ausführende Truppe aufzusetzen ist.
Und weiter unten dann noch was zur lenkenden Wirkung einer neuen Strecke: Wenn die gut ist, wird sie (statistisch betrachtet) konzentrierend wirken. Und ob sie gut wird, hängt von den Beteiligten ab. Die einen sehen hier die Chance, die anderen nur Mühsal - so ist das im Leben.


----------



## shield (31. Mai 2013)

ich würde mal sagen:
da der wattkopf sowieos magnet ist und es auch weiter bleiben wird (ob mit oder ohne strecke), wird eine angelegte schöne strecke noch mehr für tourismus sorgen und den fahrradsport beleben.
biker die aus jetzt schon entfernter umgebung kommen, werden sich erst recht die mühe geben wenn eine legale strecke vorhanden ist.


----------



## count-zero-1101 (31. Mai 2013)

liquidnight schrieb:


> *wenn* an dem Wetter irgendwas faul ist, dann sind es die Wettermanipulationsorgien der amerikanischen Regierung.  Das würde sich bessern wenn sie aufhören würden, über Europa mit der Chemtrails zuzudecken  (Eisenoxid, Aluminiumhydroxid, Strontium ...).
> Allein was wir in diesem Jahr schon an anomaler Nebelsuppe am Himmel hatten das ist deutlich außergewöhnlich wenn man sich das letzte Jahrhundert als Maß nimmt.



chemtrails? *gets tinfoil hat* äh, naja, jedem seine eigene Meinung und so, aber bevor wir damit den fred zuspämmen vielleicht doch lieber "back on topic"... ich kann am Montag leider nicht um die Uhrzeit, bin aber prinzipiell bereit, Hirn- und Muskelmasse zur Verfügung zu stellen.... Evtl. dann beim nächsten Treffen....


----------



## spunited83 (2. Juni 2013)

Arrrgghhh....
Wäre am Montag auch gerne gekommen.
Jetzt ist aber leider noch ein Termin dazwischen gerutscht.
Hoffe aber das hier einige aus dem Forum trotzdem hin gehen und auch Rückmeldung geben was dort beschlossen wurde!
Wird bestimmt ja auch noch Folgetermine geben!?
Hilfe für die Strecke würd ich gerne anbieten...

Wer von euch ist da morgen nun Vorort?


----------



## Stricherjunge (3. Juni 2013)

Ich bin da. Schreib dann ne kleine Zusammenfassung.


----------



## spunited83 (3. Juni 2013)

top!


----------



## shield (3. Juni 2013)

so wie es aussieht kann ich leider nicht kommen. sorry dafür.

ich werd mir dann das protokoll durchlesen und mal auf ne apfelsaftschorle aufs gelände kommen. zur nächsten sitzung klappts hoffentlich!


----------



## liquidnight (3. Juni 2013)

Aufgrund des Hochwassers ist das Vereinsheim des RMV in der 
Battstraße 85 noch nicht leer gelaufen, geschweige denn trocken.


Wir haben daher folgenden Ort für unser Treffen ausgemacht:
Vereinsheim TuS Rüppurr
Steinmannstr. 1
76199 KA

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=48.97329&mlon=8.4155&zoom=15

Wer mit dem Auto anreist, fährt auf dem Weg in die Battstraße eh' 
schon an der Steinmann-1 durch.

Beschreibung:
Gegenüber vom Diakonissenkrankenhaus (Diakonissen-28) ist ein 
Waldstück. Daran in Richtung von unserem Vereinsgelände vorbeifahren 
bis zum Ende des Waldstücks, so dass das Waldstück links liegt. Dann 
am Ende des Waldstücks den Weg runter und am Kompostplatz vorbei. 
Das sind die Steinmannstraße 1 und 3.

Vor der Steinmann-1 stehend gibt's rechts einen Eingang im Keller. 
Dort reingehen und 2 Stockwerke hoch. Wir sitzen in der 
Geschäftsstelle des TuS. 17 Stühle und ein Tisch - könnt eng werden.


----------



## Stricherjunge (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
hier eine kleine Zusammenfassung des Kick-off-Meetings gestern abend.
Das Projekt wurde grundlegend vorgestellt, den Projektplan findet ihr im Anhang.
Am Samstag 08.06.2013 wird bei einem Ortstermin eine Besichtigung des Geländes und die weitere Plaung stattfinden.Treffpunkt ist die Hütte am Wildschweingehege um 14:00 Uhr. Da die Streckenführung als GPS-Track eingereicht wird bitte, falls vorhanden, GPS-Geräte oder GPS-fähige Mobiltelefone mitnehmen, um mögliche Streckenverläufe aufzuzeichnen.

Alle an der Mitwirkung Interessierten bitte ich mir ihre Namen und emailadresse zu senden. Diese leite ich dann weiter und ihr werdet in die Projektgruppe aufgenommen.

Güße
Moritz


----------



## spunited83 (4. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Bereitstellung der Zusammenfassung. 

Die Aufstellung, Planung, und der gedachte Ablauf klingt gut und durchdacht!

Was mir nur etwas aufstößt bei der Sache sind 2 Dinge.

- Die Verbannung aller anderen "Strecken" !!!???
- Die Abschiebung aus dem Wald heraus in die Strommastenlinie rein!

Aus Sicht der Forstverwaltung sind das wohl 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe!
Die MTB'ler verzichten auf die bisherige "Duldung" UND zudem verziehen sich die Biker noch aus dem eigentlichen Forst und bleiben zukünftig unterhalb der Strommasten-Schneise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stricherjunge (4. Juni 2013)

Moin,
also wie konsequent die anderen Trails gesperrt werden würde ich erstmal abwarten. Aber es sollte klar sein, dass eine legale Strecke von Seiten der Behörden vor allem deswegen angestrebt wird um eben das illegale Anlegen von Strecken einzugrenzen. Die jetzt bestehenden Strecken sind nur geduldet und könnten jederzeit auch ohne eine legale Alternativstrecke gesperrt werden.

Zur Stromtrasse: Einfach mal abwarten, wie sich die Streckenpläne dann wirklich konkret gestalten. Die Bodenerosion wird meines Erachtens nicht größer sein als im Wald. Der Boden erodiert ja vor allem auf der Strecke selber, d.h. durch den Aufbruch der obesten Vegetationschicht. Durch spezielle Bauweise und Pflege der Strecke muss der Erosion natürlich entgegengewirkt werden.
Inwieweit die Strecke durch Arbeiten der Netzbetreiber in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird ist fraglich. Aber einfach so drüber fahren und alles umwälzen wird eher nicht passieren.

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## spunited83 (4. Juni 2013)

Wie gesagt, ich finde es echt klasse dass der Club hier etwas auf die Beine stellt!
Der Post sollte nicht gegen irgendetwas wittern, oder etwas schlecht reden.
Sobald es zeitlich bei mir auch mal passt, bin auch gerne bereit mit vor Ort anzupacken...

Nörgeln von außen, ohne selbst Initiative zu ergreifen können wir ja eh alle am besten! 

Die Trasse engt bei der Streckenführung aber schon etwas ein...
Zu viele Serpentinen machen auch keinen Spass.
Bin echt auf die Streckenvorschläge gespannt!!!

Ob sich die Strecke allerdings aus der Trasse schlängeln darf bezweifle ich. Ämter werden von Paragraphentreuen-Scheuklappenträgern geführt. Wenn in der Präsentation das Wort INNERHALB extra fett geschrieben wird, wird ein Beamter einen Teufel tun, und eine Streckenführung genehmigen die davon abweicht.
Sollte sich danach jemand einmal darüber beschweren, hat dieser Beamte Schuld.... aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## radnarr (4. Juni 2013)

Hatte gestern abend beruflich zu tun. Vielen dank für die Neuigkeiten und Infos hier.

Man kann sicherlich Gutes und Schlechtes an diesem Vorhaben finden ... werde versuchen, mich einzubringen, soweit ich das kann.


----------



## Stricherjunge (4. Juni 2013)

Danke an alle, die mir bisher geschrieben haben.
_@spunited83_ klar alles easy.
Irgendwo werden sich Biker und Behörden mit ihren Vorstellungen schon treffen. Jetzt erstmal Ortstermin und dann sehen wir weiter. Eigentlich ist in der Stromtrasse schon ne Menge Platz, aber ohne explizit vor Ort mal alles gescheckt zu haben lege ich mich in meinem Urteil nicht fest.

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## shield (4. Juni 2013)

spunited83 schrieb:


> ...
> Zu viele Serpentinen machen auch keinen Spass.
> Bin echt auf die Streckenvorschläge gespannt!!!
> ...



soso: und was fährst du im bikepark? etwas nur falllinie? es gibt doch nichts besseres wie schön agelegte serpentinen mit sprüngen dazwischen. ausserdem wird so der hang bestmöglichst genutzt, dh man hat am meisten abfahrtsmeter! wenn wir nur wieder falllinie fahren wollen, können wir den SMDH fahren. :kotz:

und auf streckenvorschläge bist du gespannt? schlag doch einfach selber was vor!


----------



## mazola01 (5. Juni 2013)

shield schrieb:


> soso: und was fährst du im bikepark? etwas nur falllinie? es gibt doch nichts besseres wie schön agelegte serpentinen mit sprüngen dazwischen. ausserdem wird so der hang bestmöglichst genutzt, dh man hat am meisten abfahrtsmeter! wenn wir nur wieder falllinie fahren wollen, können wir den SMDH fahren. :kotz:
> 
> und auf streckenvorschläge bist du gespannt? schlag doch einfach selber was vor!



Ansichtsache!! 90% gehen z.b. wegen den DH´s nach Wildbad....Falllinie!
Das haben DH´s eben so ansich. 

Ich fände auch so etwas wie den BikerX in Wildbad ganz nett.
So ne Flowline eben... (mit n paar Feinheiten drin)

Gruss... Super was ihr auf die Beine stellt!!!


----------



## spunited83 (5. Juni 2013)

shield schrieb:


> soso: und was fährst du im bikepark? etwas nur falllinie? es gibt doch nichts besseres wie schön agelegte serpentinen mit sprüngen dazwischen. ausserdem wird so der hang bestmöglichst genutzt, dh man hat am meisten abfahrtsmeter! wenn wir nur wieder falllinie fahren wollen, können wir den SMDH fahren. :kotz:
> 
> und auf streckenvorschläge bist du gespannt? schlag doch einfach selber was vor!



Warst du schonmal in Hindelang?
Schrecklich angelegte Strecke.... imo
180 Grad Kurve... bisschen geholpere dazwischen... 180 grad Kurve.
Jede 2te oder 3te Gerade kommt dann ein schlecht gebauter Sprung, Drop, o.ä.
SO sollte das halt nicht werden, da fahr ich lieber den SMDH so wie er ist.

Ich wär gerne am Samstag mit den Leuten vor Ort, bekomm das Zeitlich aber nicht hin. Nur etwas auf ne Karte malen, ohne vor Ort etwas abgelaufen zu sein ist Schwachsinn. Und alleine nochmal was ablaufen..... da fahr ich ehrlich gesagt lieber zwei/drei Runden da ich momentan eh sehr knapp mit freier Zeit bemessen bin. Auch wenn sich's EGO anhört. Die Jungs die am Samstag dort sein werden, werden mit Sicherheit wissen was sie machen!


----------



## shield (5. Juni 2013)

hindelang hab ich nur davon gehört und im netz gesehen.

was mir gefallen würde wi schon oben angesprochen: ne flowline mit sprüngen und paar drops.

bestes beispiel macht da der geisskopf mit dem flowcountry trail!


----------



## spunited83 (5. Juni 2013)

shield schrieb:


> hindelang hab ich nur davon gehört und im netz gesehen.
> 
> was mir gefallen würde wi schon oben angesprochen: ne flowline mit sprüngen und paar drops.
> 
> bestes beispiel macht da der geisskopf mit dem flowcountry trail!




Ja, das seh ich genauso!
Flow-Country am Geiskopf ist aber auch super angelegt.
Langsamer gefahren haben da auch Anfänger spass, schneller gefahren kannst viele Sprünge und Drops mitnehmen, die halt erst aus der Geschwindigkeit raus gut kommen, und alles super flowig!

Der Flowtrail in Stromberg ist auch klasse! (beide Strecken)

So ein Konzept wie das vom Flowtrail wär halt Sahne!
Aber ich kann mich auch langsam mit dem Gedanken unterhalb der Strommasten zu bleiben anfreunden.
Direkt im Wald wär's halt aber trotzdem schöner.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (5. Juni 2013)

Klar weil im Wald is halt im Wald. ;-)


----------



## spunited83 (5. Juni 2013)

shield schrieb:


> Klar weil im Wald is halt im Wald. ;-)


----------



## shield (7. Juni 2013)

also ich war heute am edelberg und bin an den forstwegen langsam gefahren um mal zu schauen wie dicht eigentlich die büsche sind.

ne begehung ist da bislang unmöglich oder?

wie wird es weiterhin aussehen in punkto:
- streckenvorschläge?
- (gemeinsame) begehungen?


----------



## Stricherjunge (7. Juni 2013)

Moin,
wie gesagt Samstag 14 Uhr an der Hütte am Wildschweingehege. Die
Streckenvorschläge werden als GPS-Tracks eingereicht (sollen bis 15.06.2013
eingereicht werden).

Inwieweit eine Begehung möglich ist, haben wir uns auch schon gedanken gemacht.
Da ist schon eine Menge Gestrüpp. Wenn ablaufen nicht geht, muss eine Alternative
gefunden werden, um Streckenvorschläge zu erstellen.

Weitere Termine für Treffen etc. sind mir im Moment keine bekannt. An der
Organisation bin ich auch nicht beteiligt, ich gebe hier immer nur die Informationen
weiter, die mir vorliegen. Wenn der Mailverteilen erstellt ist werden die meisten
Informationen direkt darüber gesendet werden, bzw. dann kann man sich über den
Verteiler absprechen.

Grüße
Moritz


----------



## shield (7. Juni 2013)

Ok. Top. Dann Schau ich dass ich morgen da sein kann. Wird zwar schon wieder eng aber mal schaun.


----------



## Stricherjunge (7. Juni 2013)

Na denn mal bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (9. Juni 2013)

nach der begehung gestern wird es jetzt ja zeit sich gedanken zu machen was gebaut wird bzw wie die einzelnen segmente aussehen sollen....


ich weiss dass wir keinen spagat machen und es nicht jedem recht machen kÃ¶nnen, aber dennoch werfe ich nochmal das "flowtrail" in den raum.
der bikepark am geisskopf hat es vorgemacht und viele bikeparks ziehen nach - dies in verbindung mit anspruchsvolleren passagen kÃ¶nnte ein schÃ¶nes konzept werden.

ich hab hier mal was gefunden:




Marc B schrieb:


> Das neue Trail-Konzept von Hans Rey und Diddie Schneider wurde nach Livigno jetzt auch im Bayerischen Wald umgesetzt. Der obere Teil ist noch nicht komplett  fertig, doch schon jetzt sieht die Strecke fÃ¼r alle KÃ¶nnerstufen klasse aus.
> 
> *Das Prinzip des Flow-Country-Konzeptes*:
> 
> ...




wie ihr im 2ten video sehr gut sehen kÃ¶nnt ist es am start der strecke sehr flach, welches problem wir auch haben. dennoch ist ein solches konzept auch eine super lÃ¶sung fÃ¼r den edelberg, erst flach, dann steil....


wir werden dieses jahr wieder in den bayrischen wald fahren, eigentlich nur wegen dem flow country trail. 


was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## mazola01 (9. Juni 2013)

Da ist aber der smdh ein anderes Kaliber. 
Als chickenway ist so ein fowtrail gut...bzw als Basis.

Also so lasch muss es ja nicht werden.


----------



## shield (9. Juni 2013)

genau, also basis ein solcher trail und dazwischen dann etwas anspruchvolleres.

warst du gestern da?


----------



## mazola01 (9. Juni 2013)

Genau... Das passt denk  ich für alle.

Ne war nicht da.... Leider


----------



## spunited83 (9. Juni 2013)

Wie war es denn gestern eigentlich?
Hatte erst später am Nachmittag Zeit.
War dann etwa um 17:00 Uhr oben am SMDH.
Habe dann aber auch niemanden mehr an den Masten laufen sehen...

FlowCountry ist ein Super Trail. Für die Strommasten als ChickenWay Top!
Ich finde aber auch das an den Strommasten unbedingt gröbere Passagen kommen sollten.
Drops, Jumps, Wurzel/Steinfeldern so in den Trail integriert dass beide Lines gut fahrbar bleiben, ohne abgehackt zu wirken.

Das muss jetzt aber auch erstmal ins Gelände gebracht werden.

Gibt es schon weitere Termine?


----------



## shield (9. Juni 2013)

ich denke dass moritz die weieren termine bekannt gibt.


----------



## Stricherjunge (9. Juni 2013)

Moin,

das Gelände wurde besichtigt, GPS-Wegpunkte aufgezeichnet, Lösungen für Forstwegquerungen besprochen.
Nächstes Treffen ist in ein bis zwei Wochen um erste Skizzen/Streckenvorschläge auszutauschen und zu diskutieren.
In Zukunft wird ein Großteil der Kommunikation wahrscheinlich über email erfolgen. Alle, die ihre emailadresse eingetragen/mir geschrieben haben sollten heute eine Mail mit einer Einladung zu einem Dropbox-Ordner bekommen haben.

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## spunited83 (9. Juni 2013)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das Gelände wurde besichtigt, GPS-Wegpunkte aufgezeichnet, Lösungen für Forstwegquerungen besprochen.
> Nächstes Treffen ist in ein bis zwei Wochen um erste Skizzen/Streckenvorschläge auszutauschen und zu diskutieren.
> ...



Einladung kam an!


----------



## shield (9. Juni 2013)

is euch das zu wenig gerumpel?


----------



## spunited83 (10. Juni 2013)

shield schrieb:


> is euch das zu wenig gerumpel?



Nunja, der MTB-Club will ja eine Downhill Strecke, und die sollte schon mehr "rumpeln" als ein FlowCountryTrail.  ...imo...
Der Trail ist trotzdem Spitze....
Flowline als ChickeWay ist doch cool!
Daneben dann eben die "Rumpel"Line...

Es sollte aber trotzdem n' DH/FR werden, keine flowige XC Strecke bei der nicht mal die XC-Feile an's Limit kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (10. Juni 2013)

Genau richtig!


----------



## shield (10. Juni 2013)

na dann bin ich mal gespannt was die einzelnen vorschläge sein werden.


----------



## spunited83 (10. Juni 2013)

Ich denk der Vorschlag aus diesem Threat dürfte sich langsam abzeichnen.

Hauptlinie, flowig, aber mit anspruchsvollen Jumps, Drops, Steinfeldern...
...alle Passagen mit ChickenWay mit easy/flowigen Jumps, Anliegern, etc.

Der Plan mit der lila Streckeneintragung ist ja schonmal cool soweit.
Wie das Gelände an den Stellen dann aber genau genutzt werden kann, muss man wohl vor Ort sehen...

Bis die ganzen Bewilligungen der Ämter usw eingeholt sind, reicht 'imo' dieser "Streckenplan" mit der Festlegung auf ein Konzept durch den MTB-Club.

Hoffentlich stellen sich diese nicht unnötig quer!


----------



## Znarf (17. Juni 2013)

Also ich muss sagen: Daumen hoch!

Finde die Idee/das Projekt richtig super.

Würde auch gerne beim Planen/ und besonders beim Bauen mithelfen.

Wie ist da die beste Kontaktmöglichkeit? 
Email an einen von euch? 
Oder läuft alles direkt über den MTB-Club?

Grüße
Znarf


----------



## shield (17. Juni 2013)

ich ergreuf einfach mal das wort 

am besten ist es direkt zu den besprechungen zu kommen wo diskutiert wird was die nächsten schritte sind. am freitag war die letzte bei der es um konkrete streckenentwürfe und vorschläge ging. im detail ging es um die streckensicherung!

aber schrieb einfach mal dem moritz oder dem holger vom mtb club karlsruhe.

grüße


----------



## Stricherjunge (17. Juni 2013)

Moin,
einfach ne Mail an [email protected] schicken und dein Interesse bekunden. Dann solltest du auf den Mailverteiler kommen und bekommst die Infos über weitere Termine direkt.

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## Scottrider01 (19. Juni 2013)

Hey, wann wird da den ca. angefangen mit dem Bau der Strecke ?


----------



## shield (19. Juni 2013)

Haha. Du bist gut. Es muss erstmal n Konzept her.


----------



## KaBiker612 (19. Juni 2013)

Bau sollte doch im Herbst/Winter anfangen. Wenn die das für die Maibike nutzen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stricherjunge (20. Juni 2013)

Moin,
wenn das Projekt planmäßig voranschreitet sollte Ende September die fertige Streckenplanung vorliegen. Danach könnte mit dem Bau begonnen werden.


----------



## reifentod (20. Juni 2013)

KLingt doch echt annehmbar...


----------



## Scottrider01 (20. Juni 2013)

ja aber wenn die es für maibike nutzen wollen wir das dann downhill ?


----------



## shield (20. Juni 2013)

Also ich fände es mal ratsam wenn alle die noch bei keiner Besprechung waren sich mal informieren um was es eigentlich geht.


----------



## shield (20. Juni 2013)

Also ich fände es mal ratsam wenn alle die noch bei keiner Besprechung waren sich mal informieren um was es eigentlich geht.


----------



## Stricherjunge (21. Juni 2013)

Es wird wahrscheinlich Spuren mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden geben. Also Umfahrungen für die schwierigen Stellen, alternative Linien etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (21. Juni 2013)

@ shiled.. wieviele besprechungen gabs denn überhaupt schon? bei der kickoff veranstaltung warts ja au nich


----------



## KaBiker612 (21. Juni 2013)

Insgesamt 3 Treffen.


----------



## Scottrider01 (21. Juni 2013)

JaJa nur weil ich net viel Zeit hab auf son Treffen zu gehen dann kann man ja ne Antword bekommen und net gleich übertreiben


----------



## Stricherjunge (21. Juni 2013)

und jetzt mal alle ganz EASY


----------



## Scottrider01 (21. Juni 2013)

ja da hast ja mal recht


----------



## shield (21. Juni 2013)

@Saci:
kickoff hatte ich noch vorlesung. bei den andren beiden war ich.


----------



## Scottrider01 (22. Juni 2013)

wo ich das Thema gelesen hab war schon so weit ich weiß die Termine vorbei


----------



## shield (28. Juni 2013)

gibts news? ich konnte am mittwoch nicht.


----------



## Stricherjunge (28. Juni 2013)

Hab noch nichts gehört. Ich konnte Mittwoch auch nicht.
Holger wollte ne Mail an alle schreiben.


----------



## vitaminc (29. Juni 2013)

> also wie konsequent die anderen Trails gesperrt werden würde ich erstmal abwarten. Aber es sollte klar sein, dass eine legale Strecke von Seiten der Behörden vor allem deswegen angestrebt wird um eben das illegale Anlegen von Strecken einzugrenzen. Die jetzt bestehenden Strecken sind nur geduldet und könnten jederzeit auch ohne eine legale Alternativstrecke gesperrt werden.



Das ist Richtig, dass alles bislang nur geduldet ist, nur war das bisher nie ein Problem, da der Wattkopf kein touristisch angelegter Berg ist. Kann durchaus möglich sein, dass es sich durch eine offizielle Downhillstrecke ändern wird. Wenn die anderen Trails am Wattkopf für MTB gesperrt werden, wäre das sehr schade, besonders weil derzeit etwas Hoffnung besteht dass die 2-Meter Regel fallen könnte.

Immer dran denken: Es gibt nicht nur Dowhiller am Wattkopf, sondern auch genug andere Biker die wegen der Natur, dem Berg, den anderen Trails etc. da sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stricherjunge (29. Juni 2013)

In dem Zusammenhang sind mit Trails die extra angelegten Strecken gemeint und nicht die schon bestehenden Wanderwege.


----------



## vitaminc (29. Juni 2013)

@Stricherjunge
Dann passt es, Danke für die Erklärung.
D.h. aber die Eisdiele wird ebenfalls dran glauben müssen?


----------



## Stricherjunge (29. Juni 2013)

Jop.


----------



## count-zero-1101 (29. Juni 2013)

...was sehr schade wäre, weil die Eisdiele momentan meiner Meinung nach alles hat, was ne "offizielle Strecke" sein sollte: Tempo, Berms, Airtime, für DH und Anfänger geeignet. Mal abwarten. Und wenns zum "worst case" kommen sollte, mach ich ne Kickstarter Kampagne zwecks Kauf des Terrains! 
Aber ich wäre mir auch auf keinen Fall zu fein, beim Bau der offiziellen Strecke ne Schaufel anzupacken im kommenden Herbst/Winter. schaumermal.


----------



## Scottrider01 (7. Juli 2013)

Hey ich hab den Namen "Eisdiele" zwar schon oft gehört aber was ist das eigentlich ?
danke schon mal


----------



## shield (7. Juli 2013)

da kann man eis essen.
LINK


----------



## Scottrider01 (8. Juli 2013)

ja ich weiß schon was eine richtige Eisdiele ist  aber ich hab den Namen jetzt schon paar mal in dem Thema gelesen und ist das nicht ein Trail oder so ?


----------



## Bundschuh (19. Juli 2013)

Scottrider01 schrieb:


> ja ich weiß schon was eine richtige Eisdiele ist  aber ich hab den Namen jetzt schon paar mal in dem Thema gelesen und ist das nicht ein Trail oder so ?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10411819&highlight=Eisdiele+Dust#post10411819


----------



## Scottrider01 (19. Juli 2013)

OK vielen dank das ist ja der trail bin ich auch schon gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Znarf (20. Juli 2013)

Also ich bin heute durch Zufall auf die Eisdiele gestoßen. Das ist ja ein absolutes Gedicht.

Superschön gebaut, vor allem der obere Teil. 
Ein paar Schlüsselstellung müsste man für NOOBS vielleicht noch mit nem chckenway absichern, aber dann wäre es doch toll, wenn das einfach auch legalisiert werden könnte. 

Aber mal ernst: ich finde es super geil, dass sich zwecks der Trailsituation in BW so langsam etwas tut bzgl. Legal im Wald. Wir wollen ja niemandem was Böses. 

Ride on!


----------



## Scottrider01 (21. Juli 2013)

Hey,ich persönlich finde den Trail auch ok, aber mein Lieblings-Trail ist immer noch SMDH


----------



## shield (21. Juli 2013)

Znarf schrieb:


> Also ich bin heute durch Zufall auf die Eisdiele gestoßen. Das ist ja ein absolutes Gedicht.
> 
> Superschön gebaut, vor allem der obere Teil.
> Ein paar Schlüsselstellung müsste man für NOOBS vielleicht noch mit nem chckenway absichern, aber dann wäre es doch toll, wenn das einfach auch legalisiert werden könnte.
> ...




 dann bau doch selber


----------



## Znarf (21. Juli 2013)

Joa, gibt auch mein Sommerprojekt. Ab übernächster Woche müsste ich dafür Zeit haben


----------



## Scottrider01 (22. Juli 2013)

.....


----------



## shield (22. Juli 2013)

dann viel spass euch mit den lokalen menschen die sowieso schon was dagenen haben dass es die eisdiele/dust und den SMDH gibt.


meine güte: habt ihr denn nicht verstanden warum eine legale strecke gebaut werden soll? damit eben nicht mehr weitergeschaufelt wird.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (23. Juli 2013)

Manche raffens echt nicht....


----------



## Waldgeist (23. Juli 2013)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Manche raffens echt nicht....



schickt sie auf den Spielplatz zum sandeln


----------



## Scottrider01 (23. Juli 2013)

....


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Juli 2013)

Die Stadt/Forst kommen den Bikern gerade massiv entgegen, anstatt einfach wöchentlich alles platt zu machen. Die sitzen am längeren Hebel (mit meinen und euren Steuergeldern, sofern ihr welche zahlt was ich nicht glaube bei dem Verstand, sorry) und könnten das, wenn sie wollen.

Und was macht ihr? Ihnen zeigen ihnen, dass ihr auf sie scheißt. Toller Plan! Respekt! NICHT!


----------



## shield (23. Juli 2013)

Scottrider01 schrieb:


> ja toll es es jetzt auch egal ob man baut oder net weil so oder so es nicht legal ist dann ändert es auch nix an der Lage



du musst noch einiges lernen, tut mir leid. 
und wegen leuten wie dir wird dann nicht mal was aus ner legalen strecke, weil die ämter dann sagen "ne danke, die berücksichtigen nicht unsere auflagen 'mitten im wald nicht mehr zu bauen' "


----------



## mazola01 (23. Juli 2013)

Respekt das du sein Beitrag verstanden hast....


----------



## spunited83 (23. Juli 2013)

ohje...
Regt euch alle mal wieder ab!
Als Erstes sollten sich einige Leute hier mal eine Dosis Grammatik und Rechtschreibung reinziehen... ;P
Zum Zweiten wird das oben angekündigte "schaufeln" wohl kaum mehr werden als etwas Streckenpflege.
Mit der "wilden" Streckenpflege werden wir nun schon eine geraume Zeit geduldet.
Und mal ehrlich, solange es die offizielle Strecke NICHT gibt, kann sich kein Amt der Welt auf die Einhaltung der Vereinbarung "Verzicht auf Wildbau" berufen.
Die Leute vom Forstamt, sowie von der Stadt sind auch nicht komplett verblödet. Es ist denen dort zuzutrauen dass sie wissen das nicht alle MTB'ler welche auf dem Wattkopf unterwegs sind, dem Verein angehören. 
Genauso wissen diese Leute auch, dass der Verein gegen diese Wildbauer nichts unternehmen kann.

Er kann mit unserer Unterstützung allerdings eine offizielle Alternative schaffen, auf deren Grundlage dem Wildbau entgegengewirkt werden kann.

Wildbau wird es IMMER geben! Selbst wenn sich jeder aus dem Forum & dem Verein zurückhält.
Bis zur endgültigen Klärung der offiziellen Strecke sollten zumindest alle darauf achten dass keine neuen Trails angelegt werden.

Mit "Streckenpflege" auf dem SMDH & der Eisdiele werden sich die Ämter allerdings anfreunden müssen.

...just my 2 cents...


----------



## Scottrider01 (23. Juli 2013)

...


----------



## count-zero-1101 (23. Juli 2013)




----------



## spunited83 (23. Juli 2013)

count-zero-1101 schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Znarf (24. Juli 2013)

Ihr habt da grundsätzlich recht und ich verstehe das. Ich würde auch nicht einfach irgendetwas hinschaufeln, sondern bei akut erosionsgefährdeten Stellen so nachhelfen, das nach dem nächsten Regenguss nicht die Hälfte davon schwimmt. Das ist ja im Moment das Hauptproblem dort.


Also wird nicht geschaufelt. 
 Bei der legalen Strecke würde ich aber (nach Anleitung) mitschaufeln, auch als Nichtmitglied.
Ihr könnt ja für eventuelle Arbeitseinsätze einfach einen Helferaufruf starten, falls benötigt.


----------



## Scottrider01 (24. Juli 2013)

Ich war vor paar Tagen SMDH hat von euch jemand ein Rebound-Knopf verloren ich denke das der von eine Rock Shox gabel ist.


----------



## Deleted 161766 (23. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,

gibt es denn schon ein paar neuigkeiten zur neuen Strecke??


----------



## Stricherjunge (23. August 2013)

Hey,
im Moment noch nicht.


----------



## ms06-rider (29. September 2013)

Und jetzt?


----------



## KaBiker612 (29. September 2013)

Zur Zeit wird noch ein grober Streckenplan erstellt.


----------



## ms06-rider (29. September 2013)

Sollte der nicht Ende September eingereicht werden^^? Aber danke für die Auskunft.


----------



## count-zero-1101 (29. September 2013)

Hab gehört, dass gestern Machetentag war, um die Bodenverhältnisse unter den Masten zu checken. Gibts da ein vorläufiges Ergebnis? tia.


----------



## anneliese (19. November 2013)

Auch wenn schon tiefster Herbst ist: Wie sieht es aus? Gibt es einen neuen Stand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikekc22 (27. November 2013)

Würde mich auch intressieren.
Wann soll der Trail eigentlich befahrbar sein? Eher AM oder FR-mäßig?
Sorry, aber habe keine Lust mir jetzt 5 Seiten durchzulesen, würde mich über Antworten freuen


----------



## spunited83 (28. November 2013)

mikekc22 schrieb:


> Eher AM oder FR-mäßig?
> Sorry, aber habe keine Lust mir jetzt 5 Seiten durchzulesen, würde mich über Antworten freuen



Also nach dem Titel des Post's denke ich werden die da eine CrossCountry Strecke bauen. 

Sorry, aber der musste jetzt irgendwie raus. 

Downhill...Freeride... sollte eigentlich klar sein.
Mit AM wirst dort aber trotzdem fahren können.
Es gibt auch Leute die mit dem Dirtbike die Downhills in den Bikeparks rocken, und das besser als 80% von uns FullyEierschaukel Fahrern.


----------



## Stricherjunge (28. November 2013)

Moin,
ursprünglich war die Eröffnung zur Maibike 2014 geplant. Ob dieser Termin eingehalten wird und wie die Strecke konkret gestaltet sein wird weiß ich nicht. Aus zeitlichen Gründen (Bachelorarbeit) bin ich nicht am Projekt beteiligt und habe deswegen auch keine aktuellen Informationen.


----------



## mikekc22 (28. November 2013)

Upps sorry hahaha 
Werde wenn dann mit meinem Big Air oder 4X fahren.


----------



## Badenser (30. November 2013)

Moin,

hat keiner Info´s zum aktuellen Stand?
War das letzte mal mitte Oktober vor Ort,
ist ja leider noch nichts passiert.
Wir,ein paar Jung´s aus Karlsbad,haben auch keine 
scheu mit anzupacken

Gruß


----------



## Stricherjunge (30. November 2013)

@Badenser wahrscheinlich läuft die Planungs-/Genehmigungsphase noch. Du kannst mir deine emailadresse per PN schicken, dann trage ich dich in den Verteiler mit ein.

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (30. November 2013)

kaum wohn ich en paar jahre nimemr in Langensteinbach gibt dort plötzlich Dh-Fahrer? sachen gibts ^^


----------



## Badenser (3. Dezember 2013)

@Stricherjunge,hast ne PN.Danke

 @Saci,muss dich enttäuschen,wir sind keine Downhiller.Endurotourer trifft
         es vielleicht am genauesten.
         Aber auch für uns ist der SMDH ein klasse "Spielplatz" , und wird
         es hoffentlich auch bleiben.

Gruß


----------



## Heckisack (15. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß, Weihnachten, Feiertag usw.....

Aber gibt's schon Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Stricherjunge (15. Januar 2014)

Moin,
am Sonntag ist Mitgliederversammlung. Vielleicht werden da welche verkündet.


----------



## reifentod (20. Januar 2014)




----------



## shield (21. Januar 2014)

der sonntag ist um, alle warten gespannt darauf ob was passiert?!
ich habe ja schon gehört dass legalerweise "angefangen" wurde das gebiet zu durchlaufen und mit schaufel und anderen werkzeugen leicht frei gemacht wurde, damit bald eine art bodenfräse durchfahren kann.
aber das kann auch nur geschwätz von der straßen ecke sein....


----------



## Stricherjunge (21. Januar 2014)

Moin,
es wurde schon Gebüsch entfernt und ein möglicher Verlauf angedeutet. Die Planungs- und Genehmigungsphase ist allerdings noch nicht abgeschlossen. Momentan befindet sich das Projekt um zwei Monate im Verzug.


----------



## shield (21. Januar 2014)

aber das is doch völlig im rahmen! der winter befindet sich ja auch 2 monate im verzug


----------



## ms06-rider (22. Januar 2014)

Mir war es kalt genug. Von mir aus kann es Sommer werden ^^.


----------



## Stricherjunge (22. Januar 2014)

Kalt find ich nicht so schlimm, nur dieser ewige Regen nervt.
Im Dropbox Ordner sind übrigens "Skizzen" zum Streckenverlauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badenser (23. Januar 2014)

Immerhin geht es voran
@Stricherjunge Wo findet man die Skizze?
Ist Dropbox nicht so ein Cloud-Service


----------



## Stricherjunge (23. Januar 2014)

Alle, die im Projektverteiler stehen haben Zugriff auf den Dropboxordner mit den ganzen Unterlagen. Ja Dorpbox ist ein Cloud-Service und nur mit einem Account zugänglich.


----------



## Triple F (6. Februar 2014)

Wie ist denn der Zustand der Strecke? Alles noch ordentlich verschlammt?


----------



## shield (7. Februar 2014)

welche strecke?


----------



## Stricherjunge (20. Februar 2014)

Moin,
aktueller Stand: Am Samstag wird die Fahrspur vom Gestrüpp befreit.


----------



## shield (20. Februar 2014)

interessant- ich hab vorgestern eine schneise im gebüsch entdeckt. is das der grobe streckenentwurf gewesen?


----------



## Stricherjunge (20. Februar 2014)

Jup, muss noch verbreitert werden und ist noch nicht bis ganz runter freigeschnitten.


----------



## shield (20. Februar 2014)

sehr geil!
ich hab leider bis jetzt keine mails bekommen wegen baueinsätzen etc.... wenn das losgeht, wird das dann offiziell rumgeschickt:

offtopic @Moritz:
ich habs bis jetzt leider nich zum pfad geschafft, daher hab ich dir auch noch nich geschrieben. nächste woche evtl!


----------



## Stricherjunge (20. Februar 2014)

Innerhalb der Projektgruppe wurden Teams für die einzelnen Aufgabenbereiche z.B. Planung oder Bau gebildet, die dann intern miteinander kommunizieren. Die Infos sickern dann eher zufällig durch. Wie genau alles organisiert ist weiß ich nicht, da ich mich zur Zeit eher aufs biken konzentriere und im Dirtpark genug zu tun ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (21. Februar 2014)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Innerhalb der Projektgruppe wurden Teams für die einzelnen Aufgabenbereiche z.B. Planung oder Bau gebildet, die dann intern miteinander kommunizieren. Die Infos sickern dann eher zufällig durch. Wie genau alles organisiert ist weiß ich nicht, da ich mich zur Zeit eher aufs biken konzentriere und im Dirtpark genug zu tun ist.



Wo kann man sich für den Arbeitsbereich "Testfahren und danach rumnörgeln" eintragen?


----------



## Stricherjunge (21. Februar 2014)

Ganz einfach Mail mit dem Betreff "650B" an...
(da ich prinzipiell keine Smilies verwende hoffe ich, dass die Ironie klar ist)


----------



## Radonluigi (26. Februar 2014)

Servus!
Ich hab euch letztens mal am SMDH getroffen. War der mit dem gebrauchten Torque.
Ihr habt was gesagt, dass ihr bis März die grobe Strecke frei von Pflanzen gemacht haben müsste, damit eine Maschine die Wurzeln entfernen kann.
Wenn es damit knapp wird, kann ich gerne helfen!!

Wie siehts allgemein aus mit der Planung/Bau?

Grüße


----------



## Stricherjunge (27. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
bitte schreibe eine Mail an [email protected]

Grüße
Moritz


----------



## Radonluigi (27. Februar 2014)

geht klar!


----------



## Kenny Garnet (1. März 2014)

Nowed allerseits,

aktuell sieht's so aus:
- Der Boden ist viel zu nass, als dass da ein Mulcher bzw. überhaupt eine Maschine fahren könnte. Daher stehen in der Schneise noch die Storzel aus dem Boden. Aber immerhin ist die Schneise aber nun so breit, dass während der Brut- und Setzzeit (ab 1. März bis 30. Sept., naturschutzrechtlich so festgelegt) keine Schnitte an Büschen oder Bäumen gemacht werden müssen, sondern nur noch der Boden zu bearbeiten ist.
- Unterhalb des Bärlauchtrails (wo das Telekomkabel drunterliegt) wird seit dieser Woche der direkte Weg zur B3 freigeschnippelt. Der Pächter des Wiesengeländes ist der Landwirt vom Hedwigshof. Er hat es am Dienstag beim Ortstermin freigegeben, dass auf seinem Gelände die Piste zur B3 geführt werden darf. Bitte eine große Verbeugung ihm gegenüber - und eine lange Nase in Richtung seiner Killer-Gänse! Die Piste endet also direkt an der Straße, wo ein paar Meter nach Norden versetzt auf der gegenüberliegenden Straßenseite von Rüppurr her der geteerte Waldweg hochkommt.
- Der Architekt im Planer-Team hat seit gestern im Gelände die konkrete Lage von Bauwerken aufgenommen (Sprünge, Kurven usw.) und überträgt sie in den kommenden Tagen in seine Planzeichnungen. Diese sind der Stadt Ettlingen und der Stadt Karlsruhe vorzulegen, damit sie den Bau freigeben können.
- Den einzureichenden Planzeichnungen ist u. a. auch ein Rettungskonzept beizufügen: Falls ein Nutzer verunfallt, muss er durch den Rettungsdienst geborgen werden. Hubschrauber scheidet aus hoffentlich bekannten Gründen aus. Daher ist klassische Bergrettung angesagt. Die Zufahrtsmöglichkeiten für Rettungswagen müssen mit der Rettungsleitstelle erörtert und geklärt werden. Das Thema steht noch aus, ist aber unproblematisch, auch wenn es ein wenig Hirnschmalz erfordert.
- Bauen ist erst nach Freigabe durch die beiden Stadtverwaltungen möglich (... wo es übrigens angenehm viele Befürworter gibt). Daher ist auf dem Mailverteiler aktuell noch Funkstille und das Bau-Team noch nicht aktiviert. Sobald aber grünes Licht kommt, brauchen wir richtig viele Helfer, die schaufeln oder zimmern und die Planzeichnungen umsetzen.

Jetzt noch eine Bitte: Fahrt nicht in der Schneise und baut keinesfalls irgendwas vorab da rein. Gibt Ärger mit allen Beteiligten. Einfach nur das Startsignal abwarten, das ich innerhalb der kommenden Wochen oder weniger Monate erwarte.

Noch ein Hinweis an den Stricherjungen: Dass du auf dem Dirtpark-Gelände genug zu tun hast, würde ich auch so sehen. Da haben im Canale Grande mittlerweile die Frösche gelaicht. Und der Bauwagen wurde aufgebrochen. 

Und nun für Shield zur Beruhigung: Du stehst auf der Liste. Abwarten, einfach nur abwarten. Kannst mich auch mal anrufen.

Wohlsein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bentiger_1991 (3. März 2014)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:


> - Unterhalb des Bärlauchtrails (wo das Telekomkabel drunterliegt) wird seit dieser Woche der direkte Weg zur B3 freigeschnippelt. Der Pächter des Wiesengeländes ist der Landwirt vom Hedwigshof. Er hat es am Dienstag beim Ortstermin freigegeben, dass auf seinem Gelände die Piste zur B3 geführt werden darf. Bitte eine große Verbeugung ihm gegenüber - und eine lange Nase in Richtung seiner Killer-Gänse! Die Piste endet also direkt an der Straße, wo ein paar Meter nach Norden versetzt auf der gegenüberliegenden Straßenseite von Rüppurr her der geteerte Waldweg hochkommt.
> !



ROADGAP! 

Super, dass das ganze mittlerweile Form annimmt, bin sehr gespannt was draus wird!


----------



## liquidnight (8. März 2014)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:


> Da haben im Canale Grande mittlerweile die Frösche gelaicht.


Die Badewannen auf  dem Dirtpark wären doch mal ne Gelegenhheit für einen Roadgap 
Oder halt mit etwas mehr Arbeit Drainagerohre reinlegen die das Wasser zum Bach hinleiten ...


----------



## shield (9. März 2014)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:


> Und nun für Shield zur Beruhigung: Du stehst auf der Liste. Abwarten, einfach nur abwarten. Kannst mich auch mal anrufen.
> 
> Wohlsein!



Ich weiß leider absolut nicht wer du bist, worum es geht und warum ich mich beruhigen sollte.


----------



## joelbeier (13. März 2014)

Hi, ich hab noch eine Anmerkung zu den ganzen Thema, denn meine Frage ist, ob der Eisdielentrail abgerissen wird ? Ich könnte es schon verstehen, aber es wäre extrem schade darum. Falls es möglich ist zusätzlich den Eisdielentrail zu erhalten wäre das super.


----------



## Stricherjunge (13. März 2014)

Ich habs schonmal geschrieben: Ja, die Eisdiele wird dann wahrscheinlich zu gemacht.


----------



## joelbeier (14. März 2014)

also was ich auch noch zu dem ganzen Thema anmerken wollte, ich bin in Ettlingen im Jugendgemeinderat, und ich kann euch gerne weiter bei dem Projekt unterstützen, denn in Ettlingen werden wir als Jugendgemeinderäte auch wenn wir anliegen zu solchen Themen haben *berügsichtigt. *(Vorausgesetzt ich werde Ende März wieder gewählt ). Kann ich euch bei dem Thema unterstützen, es wäre nett, wenn ihr mir eine e-Mail schreibt, wenn ihr an meiner Unterstützung interessiert seid. 
Meine E-Mail Adresse lautet: [email protected]

Gruß Joel


----------



## shield (14. März 2014)

joelbeier schrieb:


> also was ich auch noch zu dem ganzen Thema anmerken wollte, ich bin in Ettlingen im Jugendgemeinderat, und ich kann euch gerne weiter bei dem Projekt unterstützen, denn in Ettlingen werden wir als Jugendgemeinderäte auch wenn wir anliegen zu solchen Themen haben *berücksichtigt. *(Vorausgesetzt ich werde Ende März wieder gewählt ). Kann ich euch bei dem Thema unterstützen, es wäre nett, wenn ihr mir eine e-Mail schreibt, wenn ihr an meiner Unterstützung interessiert seid.
> Meine E-Mail Adresse lautet: [email protected]
> 
> Gruß Joel


----------



## Stricherjunge (20. März 2014)

Moin,
aktuelle Infos von Facebook (bei Fragen und Interesse an Mitarbeit Mail an [email protected] schreiben):

"Liebe Schwerkraft-Aficionados,

zum Strommasten-DH drang in letzter Zeit nicht gerade viel Info durch. Daher nun ein kleines Update für den geneigten Leser.

Die Jungs in der Planungsgruppe haben einen detaillierten Plan ausgearbeitet, der sowohl den Streckenverlauf zeigt, als auch die darin enthaltenen Bauwerke (Sprünge, Anlieger etc.). Der Plan beruht auf der Gelände-Erkundung durch Moritz und Kollegen. Sie haben nämlich ins Gebüsch eine Schneise gehauen, die den zukünftigen Streckenverlauf darstellt und auf dem letztendlich die Planzeichnungen basieren. Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an die Beteiligten!

Der Plan liegt aktuell der Forstverwaltung Ettlingen vor, die Fragen daraus ableitet, die sie unsererseits noch beantwortet haben möchte.

Ein Projektmitarbeiter kümmert sich aktuell in der Absprache mit Rettungsdiensten um das Rettungskonzept. Dieses soll sicherstellen, dass Rettungsdienste (Deutsches Rotes Kreuz, Johanniter, Bergwacht und andere) einen eventuell Verunfallten schnell und sicher bergen können. Auch wenn keiner den Unfall will, so wird er doch recht wahrscheinlich regelmäßig eintreten - in der Vergangenheit war's auch nicht anders. Und das macht es erforderlich, sich darauf vorzubereiten.

Nächste Schritte werden sein:
- Klären mit den Behörden, welche Anforderungen sie noch haben, damit ein offizieller Antrag zur Genehmigung gestellt werden kann.
- Den Antrag stellen (prinzipiell ist ja grünes Licht signalisiert, aber die Sache muss formell korrekt abgewickelt werden über einen Antrag).
- Sponsoren aktivieren, um Bau- und Betriebskosten abzufangen.
- Erst nach Genehmigung durch die zuständigen Behörden (und den Gemeinderat in Ettlingen und KA) kann mit dem Bau der Strecke und deren Elemente begonnen werden. Zum Bau werden alle interessierten Mitspieler, die sich vergangenen Sommer auf die Liste der Helfer haben setzen lassen, informiert. Wer dann mitmachen will, beteiligt sich an einer konkreten Aufgabe, bspw. dem Bau eines Anliegers oder Sprungs.

Was den zeitlichen Horizont angeht, so besteht die begründete Hoffnung, dass tatsächlich in zwei oder drei Monaten die ersten Arbeiten zum Bau erfolgen können. Aber bitte nicht schimpfen, wenn's dann doch an etwas Unvorhergesehenem hängt.

Bis bald, happy Trails"


----------



## Radonluigi (20. März 2014)

Ist der Plan nur für direkte Beteiligte an der Aktion zugänglich?


----------



## Stricherjunge (20. März 2014)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob das ok wäre den öffentlich zu posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radonluigi (20. März 2014)

hmm ja ok... abe ich denke, wenn man auf Sponsorensuche ist, sollte man denen auch etwas handfestes vorzeigen können


----------



## liquidnight (21. März 2014)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob das ok wäre den öffentlich zu posten.


Den Sponsoren lässt man die Infos natürlich zukommen. Ansonsten haben die Planungsdokumente an der breiten Öffentlichkeit nichts zu suchen. Ausnahme: die Leute die auf dem Verteiler stehen - da denke ich die sollten draufgucken können.


----------



## Badenser (14. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute,
wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand
Wurde das Thema schon im Gemeinderat behandelt,bzw abgesegnet?


----------



## Stricherjunge (14. Juni 2014)

Moin,
wurde auf September verschoben.

Bist du nicht im email Verteiler für das Ding drin? -Dann siehe meine Signatur.


----------



## Radonluigi (14. Juni 2014)

Auf September??
Einfach eine Email an [email protected] zum Beispiel mit dem Inhalt "würde gerne in den Verteiler für neue Informationen über den Strommastentrail aufgenommen werden" ?


----------



## Stricherjunge (14. Juni 2014)

Text der Mail von Anfang Juni:
"Liebe Mitglieder der Projektgruppe "Strommastendownhill", 

es gibt wieder einige Neuigkeiten zum Stand des Projekts, die ich mitteilen möchte. 

* Aus dem Ettlinger Rathaus kommt folgende Meldung: Der Gemeinderat Ettlingen wird im Sept. über unser Vorhaben beschließen. 

Am 2. Juli wird sich der Bauausschuss Ettlingen damit befassen (nicht-öffentliche Sitzung) und die Sache soweit vorbereiten, dass der Gemeinderat im Sept. darüber beschließen kann. Vorbereiten bedeutet: Informationen sammeln und bündeln sowie eine (positive) Stellungnahme dazu abgeben. Die positive Grundstimmung ist bei den maßgeblichen Akteuren aktuell gegeben. 

Die ursprünglich für Mai angedachte Beschlussfassung im Gemeinderat konnte aufgrund der zeitgleichen Kommunalwahlen nicht mehr durchgeführt werden. Man hätte ja einem neu zusammengesetzten Gemeinderat damit ggf. "ein Ei legen können" - und das wollte verständlicherweise niemand. Außerdem wird nun über die saubere Vorbereitung im Bauausschuss eine stabile Grundlage für die Beschlussfassung gelegt. Wenn's auch etwas länger dauert, so ist das doch die bessere Lösung, die uns vor Scherereien im Nachhinein bewahrt (bspw. Einsprüchen von Bürgern oder Organisationen). 

--> Für die, die schon die Schaufel in der Hand haben: Vor September kann nicht gebaut werden, da zuvor noch keine Genehmigung vorliegt. Bitte gedulden. 

* Bürgermeister Fedrow (Ettlingen) vermittelt derzeit einen Gesprächstermin mit den Behörden aus dem Landratsamt, hier Naturschutz und Umwelt. Diese Behörden müssen ihrerseits eine Stellungnahme abgeben und sich zur Genehmigung des Projekts äußern. Dieses Gespräch soll zeitnah stattfinden. 

* Auf der Karlsruher Seite wird am 12. Juni ein Gespräch mit dem Bürgermeister Obert (Dez. 6) stattfinden, an dem Marbod Kindermann und Holger Fiederling aus dem Projektteam und (wie so oft in solchen Runden) Herr Struck von der Forstabteilung der Stadt KA teilnehmen werden. Bürgermeister Obert wird dabei das Vorhaben erläutert, über das er bereits früher informiert wurde. Er zeigte sich bereits sehr interessiert und war offensichtlich positiv gestimmt. 

* Die Badischen Neuesten Nachrichten haben am 3. und 5. Juni Lokal- und Regionalausgabe) bereits einen Artikel zum Projekt veröffentlicht. Dieser Artikel soll zu allgemeiner Transparenz beitragen, die Öffentlichkeit informieren und eine positive Grundstimmung vermitteln. Bürgermeister Fedrwo hat dankenswerterweise den Kontakt zur Presse hergestallt. Der Artikel selbst ist dieser Nachricht beigefügt. 

* Ende Mai hat Marbod Kindermann mit dem Deutschen Roten Kreuz den Kontakt hergestellt, um die Bergung von verunfallten Sportlern zu erörtern und zu erleichtern. Die Zufahrtsmöglichkeiten für Fahrzeuge und ein Hubschrauberlandeplatz sind nun geklärt. Für die Strecke sind 6 Rettungspunkte vorgesehen, die in der Natur beschildert sowie auf einem Lageplan eingezeichnet werden und bei einem Notruf der Rettungsleitstelle angegeben werden können, damit das Rettungsfahrzeug zielsicher und möglichst nah an den Verunfallten heranfahren kann. In den nächsten Wochen wird Marbod Kindermann das Rettungskonzept mit dem DRK abschließen. Es fließt in die Unterlagen zur Beschlussfassung des Gemeinderats ein. 

* Sobald ich wieder ein Paket Informationen zum Fortgang des Projekts habe, melde ich mich wieder über diesen Verteiler. 
Bis dahin alles Gute und viele Grüße 

Holger Fenske 

MTB-Club Karlsruhe e. V., 1. Vors. 
Geschäftsstelle: Paul-Ehrlich-Str. 3, 76133 Karlsruhe "


----------



## Radonluigi (14. Juni 2014)

Vielen dank!
Ich dachte schon, dass bis September nichts weiter passieren wird. Jedoch sind ja weiter Vorbereitungen im Gange, welche ich nicht kannte.
Somit scheint das Projekt ja doch am Laufen zu sein


----------



## Stricherjunge (14. Juni 2014)

Radonluigi schrieb:


> Einfach eine Email an [email protected] zum Beispiel mit dem Inhalt "würde gerne in den Verteiler für neue Informationen über den Strommastentrail aufgenommen werden" ?


Genau


----------



## Badenser (15. Juni 2014)

@Stricherjunge 
Die letzte Email die ich bekommen habe stammt vom 10.5. ,
aber egal jetzt weiß ich ja bescheid.
Semptember,schade man dachte es wird noch was dieses Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stricherjunge (15. Juni 2014)

Moin,
komisch, dass nicht alle die emails bekommen.
Wenn der Sommer so trocken bleibt wie bisher wäre das bauen sowieso nicht so geil gekommen. Im Dirtpark irgendwas schaufeln is im Moment auch ne Katastrophe, weil es einfach zu trocken ist.


----------



## ghost_4x (2. Juli 2014)

Genau, dann lieber im Winter/Frühling wenn der Boden schön zu bearbeiten ist


----------



## Marbod83 (10. August 2014)

Nochmal ein kurzer Zwischenstand:

Momentan laufen die letzten Vorbereitungen zum Einreichen des Antrags zur Genehmigung beim Landratsamt. Hier werden noch die letzten Details geklärt, wie z.B. Haftung, Beschilderung, Sicherheitsgutachten, Rettungskonzept, Parkplatzsituation, Verträge, etc....

Wir rechnen aber weiterhin mit einer baldigen Baufreigabe, da alle Stellen informiert und schon positiv gestimmt sind.

Wer also noch ein paar hilfreiche Leute kennt (z.B. Landschaftsgärtner oder Leute mit Zugang zu Baggern oder angetriebenen Schubkarren bzw. sonstigen hilfreichen Maschinen) darf sich gerne schon mal melden. Nach dem Einreichen des Antrags werden wir das Vorgehen für den Bau planen.

VG Marbod


----------



## GhostKA (12. August 2014)

Ich bin wirklich mal gespannt wenn der neue Track fertig ist, ob die alten Trails wirklich nicht mehr befahren werden. Im Lauf den letzten Jahres kam es mir vor also an der Eisdiele fast wöchentlich gearbeitet wurde und ob das einfach so aufgegeben wird...

Man darf gespannt sein!


----------



## ms06-rider (12. August 2014)

GhostKA schrieb:


> Im Lauf den letzten Jahres kam es mir vor also an der Eisdiele fast wöchentlich gearbeitet wurde und ob das einfach so aufgegeben wird...
> 
> Man darf gespannt sein!



Wenn der neue Trail vernünftig wird sehe ich da kein Problem. Wenn der allerdings schlecht wird... Ich denke die werden schon sicherstellen, dass die Eisdiele unfahrbar wird. Glaub kaum dass sich jemand die Mühe macht alles neu aufzubauen, wenn die Gefahr groß ist dass Ärger droht und alles schnell wieder abgerissen wird, falls der neue Trail gut ist.


----------



## franticz (13. August 2014)

Ist die Eisdiele der Zeit noch befahrbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## count-zero-1101 (13. August 2014)

Schon, obwohl die beiden Anlieger nach dem Roadgap dringend mal ausgebessert werden müssten. Da siehts echt aus wie bei Hempels unterm Sofa....


----------



## shield (13. August 2014)

das liegt halt daran, dass jeder mit einer riesen geschwindigkeit angefahren kommt und dann in die eisen steigt.


mich wunder es schon seit monaten: im unteren bereich wird fast wöchentlich was neu gebaut oder umgebaut. im oberen teil kein einziges mal die schaufel in die hand genommen.
trail pflege heisst auch mühsame stellen auszubessern. (und nein: ich bin gewiss nicht nur konsument, wie es viele hier sind)


----------



## GhostKA (13. August 2014)

shield schrieb:


> das liegt halt daran, dass jeder mit einer riesen geschwindigkeit angefahren kommt und dann in die eisen steigt.
> 
> 
> mich wunder es schon seit monaten: im unteren bereich wird fast wöchentlich was neu gebaut oder umgebaut. im oberen teil kein einziges mal die schaufel in die hand genommen.
> trail pflege heisst auch mühsame stellen auszubessern. (und nein: ich bin gewiss nicht nur konsument, wie es viele hier sind)



Oder die Rehfamilie, die dort heute Morgen um kurz vor 7 dort stand ,ist an den Löchern schuld...

Nein im Ernst, gerade heute Morgen dachte ich daran, dass die Bremswellen wirklich heftig geworden sind und die Anlieger, an der eigentlich zu befahrenden Stelle, noch top in Schuss sind. Ich bin aber selbst durch die unsaubere Anfahrt instiktiv auf die Bremse...ist dann halt ein Teufelkreis...

Muss aber natürlich selbst gestehen, dass ich reiner Kosument bin, aber die Strecke eben nur einmal während der Feierabend-, oder VorderArbeitsrunde fahre...

Daher wundere ich mich auch, dass von den Leuten, die dort den halben Tag verbringen und hauptsächlich im unteren Flachberreich wursteln im oberen Teil gar nichts gemacht wird...

Aber wie gesagt, da ich nur konsumiere, kein Vorwurf, nur Verwunderung


----------



## count-zero-1101 (13. August 2014)

Die Unterschiede in der Streckenpflege liegen daran, dass diejenigen, die wirklich mal ne Schaufel in die Hand nehmen, vornehmlich nur den unteren Abschnitt fahren. Die DH-Jungs haben in den seltensten Fällen die Lust, ihre dicken Böcke bis ganz nach oben zu schieben, daher der unterschiedliche Zustand der Strecke. Ich hab aber erfahren, dass ein paar Werkzeuge manchmal dort irgendwo verfügbar sind, am besten einfach die üblichen Verdächtigen fragen. Ich würd mich gerne bereit erklären, an den Anliegern auszubesseren, solange ich es nicht allein machen muss. PN an mich, wer in den kommenden Tagen Lust und Zeit hat!


----------



## ms06-rider (13. August 2014)

Ich kann euch erklären woher das kommt  Die 3 Hauptgründe werden das folgende sein:

1. Die Bremswellen sind garnicht soo schlimm. Mit meinem Downhillbike merke ich wenig bis garnicht dass überhaupt Bremswellen vorhanden sind. 
2. Einige fahren wie ich auch recht selten die gesamte Strecke und die meisten aus ähnlichen Gründen. Ich schieb üblicherweise nur 1-2mal ganz hoch. Die Strecke ist zwar ganz nett, aber doch sehr einfach und ich komm am WE im Bikepark zum Downhill fahren. An die Eisdiele geh ich hauptsächlich um ein bisschen rumzuhopsen. Auf einmal hochschieben kommt bei mir und vielen anderen auch bestimmt 10-20 mal im unteren Teil springen. Dementsprechend wird eher unten ab und an mal von jemand was gemacht. 
3. Faulheit - ich hab schon genug Leute sagen hören "Wir sollten mal den oberen Teil etwas ausbessern" oder auch "Vielleicht besser ich die Tage mal oben aus". Bisher isses aber noch nicht passiert ^^


----------



## Waldgeist (13. August 2014)

Wenn schon, dann auch noch den Weg an der Klamm hoch ausbessern. Durch den Starkregen der letzten Tage ist der ganz schön ausgewaschen. Hab da mich gestern hochgequält, leigt auch noch ein Baum quer.


----------



## ms06-rider (13. August 2014)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Wenn schon, dann auch noch den Weg an der Klamm hoch ausbessern. Durch den Starkregen der letzten Tage ist der ganz schön ausgewaschen. Hab da mich gestern hochgequält, leigt auch noch ein Baum quer.



Darfst du jederzeit tun   Mir und vielen anderen auch ist der vollkommen egal


----------



## shield (13. August 2014)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Wenn schon, dann auch noch den Weg an der Klamm hoch ausbessern. Durch den Starkregen der letzten Tage ist der ganz schön ausgewaschen. Hab da mich gestern hochgequält, leigt auch noch ein Baum quer.




meinst du den trail oder den wanderpfad an der klamm hoch?
an dem neuen trail liegen ja tausende bäume...


----------



## count-zero-1101 (13. August 2014)

shield schrieb:


> meinst du den trail oder den wanderpfad an der klamm hoch?
> an dem neuen trail liegen ja tausende bäume...



Genau. Da bräuchte man schon ne Kettensäge. BRAAAAP!


----------



## shield (13. August 2014)

braaaaaap war was anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radonluigi (20. August 2014)

Wenn ihr bei der Eisdiele fünf Meter über dem Northshore/drop links vom Trail ein bisschen sucht, findet ihr da einiges Werkzeug. Ein Rechen, eine Schippe und so eine Art Spaten, bloß mit abgeknicktem Kopf.  Ich weiß gerade nicht, wie das Teil heißt. Ein Spaten fehlt leider. Mir gehört es nicht, aber es wird sich sicher niemand beschweren, wenn man damit den Trail pflegt. 
Ich selbst hab letztens die Bremswellen oberhalb des Roadgaps ausgebessert. Leider musste gleich nachdem wir fertig waren eine große Gruppe an Mountainbikern runter rasen und hart abbremsen, weil der Drop dann doch zu groß für die war. Toll!


----------



## shield (20. August 2014)

@Radonluigi 
ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das gut ist zu sagen wo das werkzeug liegt. evtl liest das forstam hier mit!


----------



## ms06-rider (20. August 2014)

shield schrieb:


> @Radonluigi
> ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das gut ist zu sagen wo das werkzeug liegt. evtl liest das forstam hier mit!



Das Forstamt würde einfach n Haufen Bäume fällen, wenn sie es für ne gute Idee hielten den Trail dicht zu machen. Ansonsten schließ ich mich dir an, finde es auch keine gute so konkrete Aussagen hier zu veröffentlichen, man kann nie sicher sein wer mitliest. Gibt sicherlich am Trail immer den ein oder anderen der Auskunft geben kann


----------



## shield (20. August 2014)

Oder ne pn schreiben!


----------



## Radonluigi (20. August 2014)

oha. Dann ist der Konflikt wirklich groß, wenn man uns im Forum schon nach spioniert :/


----------



## Radonluigi (20. August 2014)

oha. Dann ist der Konflikt wirklich groß, wenn man uns im Forum schon nach spioniert :/


----------



## ms06-rider (20. August 2014)

Radonluigi schrieb:


> oha. Dann ist der Konflikt wirklich groß, wenn man uns im Forum schon nach spioniert :/



Es kann hier halt wirklich jeder mitlesen... Im Allgemeinen würde ich sagen ist der Konlikt da grad ziemlich ok. Das Forstamt duldet den Trail so wie es aussieht aktuell, ist ja auch ne legale Lösung in Aussicht und die handeln sich nur selbst Stress ein. So sind die Biker wenigstens ziemlich gut kanalisiert. Denke eher weniger, dass die da was machen würden. Allerdings gibt es halt immer etwas seltsame Leute. Es wurden an der Eisdiele schonmals (mehrfach?) Seile über den Trail gespannt (unten am letzen Sprung). Auch wurden schon mehrfach Sprünge (teilweise) zerstört. Und damit mein ich nicht umgebaut, sondern dass beispielsweise einer der Holzsprünge aus dem Boden gerissen wurde und neben den Weg geworfen wurde. Das meiste davon war im Frühling und in den letzen Wochen war es eher ruhig, aber soo unrealistisch ist es nicht, dass hier jemand mitlesen könnte, der besser nicht alles wissen muss. Da es sich nunmal nicht um dein Eigentum handelt finde ich es nicht wirklich gut hier öffentlich die Fundorte zu beschreiben .


----------



## MC_Bike (25. August 2014)

Wie isn der Status jetzt steht schon was?


----------



## ms06-rider (25. August 2014)

MC_Bike schrieb:


> Wie isn der Status jetzt steht schon was?



An der Eisdiele? Jo, da hats was. Am neuen Trail? Ne, natürlich nicht. Demnächst soll es aber an behördlicher Stelle beschlossen werden und dann geht es ja wohl hoffentlich schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franticz (26. August 2014)

Behörden^^ das kann dauern^^ "demnächst" bei Behörden haha


----------



## ms06-rider (26. August 2014)

franticz schrieb:


> Behörden^^ das kann dauern^^ "demnächst" bei Behörden haha



Ich mein sie haben nen Termin im September . Aber jo, ich seh das ähnlich, das dauert noch a weng ^^


----------



## shield (26. August 2014)

apropos "babylon trail" an der hornklamm: der ist wieder fahrbar! besser denn je!


----------



## ms06-rider (26. August 2014)

shield schrieb:


> apropos "babylon trail" an der hornklamm: der ist wieder fahrbar! besser denn je!



Ist das der seltsame neuere in der Nähe der Eisdiele? Besser den je heißt da ja nicht viel, der war ja eh ziemlich schlecht mMn. Außerdem nicht wirklich erwünscht da zu fahren. Hier von der Seite des Karlsruher MTB Vereins:

Hornklamm

Heute veröffentlichen wir hier gerne einen Aufruf der Forstverwaltung in Karlsruhe.
Anlass sind nicht legale "Bauarbeiten" in der Hornklamm.

Unsere bitte an alle: Bitte fahrt nur auf Wegen die es schon gibt und unterlasst unbedingt irgendwelche nicht genehmigten Bauarbeiten. Wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck an einer Genehmigung zur Errichtung der Downhillstrecke am Edelberg ("Strommasten-Downhill"), dabei werden wir von allen Behörden, insbesondere den Förstern, sehr stark unterstützt. Bitte gefährdet dieses Wohlwollen nicht! Sobald die Genehmigung vorliegt, werden wir auch hier allgemein darüber informieren und brauchen dann jede Unterstützung.

---Aufruf der Forstverwaltung ---

An naturbegeisterte Radfahrer Sie befinden sich hier im Landschaftsschutzgebiet „Grünwettersbacher Wald – Hatzengraben“. Das Landeswaldgesetz Baden-Württemberg (LWaldG) erlaubt jeder/jedem, den Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung zu betreten: „Wer den Wald betritt, hat sich so zu verhalten, dass die Lebensgemeinschaft Wald … nicht gestört, der Wald nicht gefährdet, beschädigt oder verunreinigt sowie die Erholung anderer nicht beeinträchtigt wird.“(§ 37 (1) LWaldG). Auch das Radfahren ist erlaubt, allerdings nur auf Wegen ab 2 m Breite. (LWaldG BW §37 (3)). Der Bau von Rampen, Steilkurven, Schanzen ist logischerweise absolut tabu. Wem also der Schutz der Lebensgemeinschaft Wald am Herzen liegt, hält sich an diese Regeln. Wem der Wald und die darin lebendenden Tiere und Pflanzen wenig bedeuten, wer sich also nicht an die Regeln hält, riskiert eine Anzeige wegen einer Ordnungswidrigkeit nach § 83 (2) LWaldG und eine Geldbuße von 25 bis 250 Euro. Engagierte „Planer und Bau-Herren/Damen“ können sich im Übrigen gerne am Projekt „Strommasten Downhill“ beteiligen, Informationen gibt es beim Mountainbike Club Karlsruhe e.V. ([email protected])


----------



## shield (26. August 2014)

Das is der Info Text der auch schon dort vor einigen Wochen aufgestellt wurde. 

Ist eben ein anderer Trail. Technischer und ohne Sprünge. Mal was anderes. Muss ja nicht jeder downhill fahren. 

Und illegal sind wir auch auf der Eisdiele.


----------



## Saci (26. August 2014)

Illegal - aber NOCH geduldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (26. August 2014)

ich will keine grundsatzdiskussion anfangen, aber:
wenn sie einen trail erlauben und den anderen nicht dann ist das nicht glaubwürdig und sie berauben sich ihrer eigenen autorität.... entweder ganz oder gar nicht. (und es gibt ja noch weitere trails, ausser den beiden am wattkopf)


----------



## ms06-rider (26. August 2014)

shield schrieb:


> Ist eben ein anderer Trail. Technischer und ohne Sprünge. Mal was anderes. Muss ja nicht jeder downhill fahren.



 Was hast du denn geraucht ? Technisch?  Und die Eisdiele hat mit richtigem Downhill eigentlich auch nur die Fahrtrichtung gemein 



shield schrieb:


> wenn sie einen trail erlauben und den anderen nicht dann ist das nicht glaubwürdig und sie berauben sich ihrer eigenen autorität



Sehe ich anders. Die Eisdiele ist entstanden lange bevor Aussichten auf eine legale Strecke exisitierten. Die Eisdiele wird geduldet, da die neue Strecke noch nicht steht und es nicht gerade förderlich wäre die Eisdiele zu schließen. Ebenso werden alle anderen bereits länger existierende Trails bzw. deren Befahrung geduldet. Was allerdings nicht geduldet wird und das finde ich auch sehr verständlich, ist dass neue Trails illegal gebaut werden, obwohl an einer legalen Strecke gearbeitet wird und dies sogar von den Behörden und insbesondere den Förstern unterstützt wird. Und logischerweise wollen die Förster mit der Strecke zummindest auch erreichen, dass ein Großteil der abfahrtsorientierten Biker, eben die Eisdielen Biker , in Zukunft sich möglichst viel auf der neuen Strecke bewegt und eben nicht alle 2 Meter nen neuen Trail in den Wald gräbt.


----------



## shield (26. August 2014)

is schon okay, wir haben einfach andere ansichten. 
das endet nur im kleinkrieg


----------



## Radonluigi (26. August 2014)

Ich habe mit nem Kumpel die Bremswellen unter dem Roadgap bei der Eisdiele wieder aufgefüllt und allgemein das Stück danach, wie auch den Anlieger nachgebessert. Leider hat es vorhin zu stark geregnet, dass wir unsere Arbeit abbrechen mussten. Deshalb fahrt den Anlieger bitte vorsichtig und passt bitte auf, dass die ausgebesserten Löcher nicht gleich wieder aufreißen. Wir haben echt lange dran gearbeitet und machen das ganze bis Donnerstag fertig, wenn der starke regen nicht doch alles wieder weg spühlt.
Am besten sagt das hier kurz allen, die bis Donnerstag auf der Eisdiele fahren wollen.
Würde mich freuen, wenn unsere Mühe nicht umsonst wäre.

P.s.: Über Hilfe beim "restaurieren" würden wir uns natürlich freuen, da es zu zweit doch sehr anstrengend ist! 
Ach ja... das Werkzeug liegt nun an einer anderen Stelle. Wer es wissen will schickt mir eine persönliche Nachricht. Natürlich müsst ihr mir sagen, dass ihr nicht vom Forstamt kommt, oder ein Trailzerstörer seid


----------



## Stricherjunge (25. September 2014)

FYI Info über email
"
Liebe Mitglieder der Projektgruppe "Strommastendownhill",

heute mal wieder ein Update an den "großen" Verteiler - ich denke es lohnt sich.
Wie Holger Fenske bereits in seinem Update Anfang Juni geschrieben hat, gab es gestern eine Sitzung des öffentlichen Ausschusses für Umwelt und Technik der Stadt Ettlingen.

Herr Bürgermeister Fedrow hat das Thema eingeleitet und Herr Lauinger vom Forstamt in Ettlingen hat unser Vorhaben dem Ausschuss des Gemeinderats sehr gut und positiv dargestellt. Der Ausschuss hat dem Vorhaben ohne Gegenstimme zugestimmt und die Verwaltung gebeten entsprechend weiterzumachen. An dieser Stelle nochmals besten Dank für die Unterstützung!

Der Antrag selbst ist nun vollständig und fertig und wird noch in dieser Woche beim Landratsamt abgegeben.
Herr Lauinger, Herr Struck, Herr Bühler, ich lasse Ihnen parallel Kopien des unterzeichneten Antrages zukommen.

Parallel bereitet die Stadt Ettlingen auch einen Nutzungsvertrag für das Gelände mit uns vor, so dass wir auch hier Rechtssicherheit haben werden. Diesen Vertrag werden wir dann dem Landratsamt nachreichen um weitere Verzögerungen zu vermeiden.

Wir haben nun auch einen Versicherungsvertrag vorliegen, den wir nur noch unterzeichnen müssen sobald uns die formale Genehmigung vorliegt.

Alles in allem sehr positive Nachrichten, auch wenn wir ca. 7 Wochen hinter unseren selbst gesetzten Zeitplan sind. Sobald wir die ersten Signale aus dem Landratsamt kommen, sollten wir uns in großer Runde treffen um die Baumaßnahmen zu koordinieren und dann auch schon die "Schaufeln zu ölen" - wir werden uns dann umgehend noch einmal melden!

Beste Grüße
Holger

Holger Fiederling"


----------



## Radonluigi (25. September 2014)

Hört sich gut an!


----------



## mhubig (26. September 2014)

Top!


----------



## Badenser (27. September 2014)




----------



## Stricherjunge (27. September 2014)

Aus dem aktuellen Amtsblatt Ettlingen: http://www.ettlingen.de/site/Ettlin.../Amtsblatt/2014/PS-AB-2014-KW_39-Parteien.pdf


----------



## MC_Bike (27. September 2014)

Ich bin den Strommsten track schon oft gefahren und habe da nie eine eisdiele gesehen wo ist die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (27. September 2014)

Eine Eisdiele im klassischen Sinne gibt es dort nicht; es gibt dort einen Trail der so heißt. 

Das Thema ist dir bekannt? Da gibt's mehr als genug Hinweise wie man zur Eisdiele kommt (und da wäre die Frage auch besser aufgehoben).


----------



## black soul (27. September 2014)

MC_Bike schrieb:


> Ich bin den Strommsten track schon oft gefahren und habe da nie eine eisdiele gesehen wo ist die?


ich glaub ganz unten linker hand
sorry konnt ich nicht anders


----------



## MC_Bike (30. September 2014)

black soul schrieb:


> ich glaub ganz unten linker hand
> sorry konnt ich nicht anders


Ich raffs net


----------



## armedmika (1. Oktober 2014)

Das Stracciatella-Eis dort ist einfach legendär


----------



## count-zero-1101 (1. Oktober 2014)

...um mal wieder aufs Thema zu kommen: Gibts mittlerweile veröffentlichbares Material, was die Streckenführung angeht? Karte, CAD, Bilder, Skizzen, etc.? Ich bin zwar im Email-Verteiler, habe aber bisher noch nichts in der Richtung gesehen. Ohne die tiefbaulichen Hintergründe zu kennen (Budget, wieviel Erde wohin, Bagger ja/nein, Erosion, Gefälle, etc.) würde ich persönlich dringend anraten, sich (bauliche) Inspirationen vom Emser Bikepark zu holen! Das Ding ist einfach der Hammer und mit jedem Fahrkönnen befahrbar und superspaßig und flowig! Klar, dass wir in KA kein Canyon-Budget zur Verfügung haben, aber für mich persönlich die beste legale Strecke, die ich jemals gefahren bin, und das schließt Winterberg und Beerfelden mit ein! (jaja, ms06, kannst gerne haten, don't judge before you try!  )


----------



## ms06-rider (1. Oktober 2014)

count-zero-1101 schrieb:


> ...um mal wieder aufs Thema zu kommen: Gibts mittlerweile veröffentlichbares Material, was die Streckenführung angeht? Karte, CAD, Bilder, Skizzen, etc.? Ich bin zwar im Email-Verteiler, habe aber bisher noch nichts in der Richtung gesehen. Ohne die tiefbaulichen Hintergründe zu kennen (Budget, wieviel Erde wohin, Bagger ja/nein, Erosion, Gefälle, etc.) würde ich persönlich dringend anraten, sich (bauliche) Inspirationen vom Emser Bikepark zu holen! Das Ding ist einfach der Hammer und mit jedem Fahrkönnen befahrbar und superspaßig und flowig! Klar, dass wir in KA kein Canyon-Budget zur Verfügung haben, aber für mich persönlich die beste legale Strecke, die ich jemals gefahren bin, und das schließt Winterberg und Beerfelden mit ein! (jaja, ms06, kannst gerne haten, don't judge before you try!  )



Die Streckenplanung steht schon ewig und es gibt auch Material (hab es aber nicht^^). Hab aber gehört Streckenplanung sieht gut aus, und gut sei Dank nicht wie Bad Ems


----------



## count-zero-1101 (1. Oktober 2014)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Die Streckenplanung steht schon ewig und es gibt auch Material (hab es aber nicht^^). Hab aber gehört Streckenplanung sieht gut aus, und gut sei Dank nicht wie Bad Ems


ok... "gut" kann ja alles heißen, wenn du es aber selbst nicht gesehen hast, hoffe ich, dass es nicht so ist wie der Wildbad DH...  thx.


----------



## Stricherjunge (1. Oktober 2014)

Das ist der letzte, den ich habe.


----------



## armedmika (2. Oktober 2014)

Wenn muss ich eigentlich Anschreiben um in den Email-Verteiler zu kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (2. Oktober 2014)

aus interesse: warum ist in den letzten metern (dieses lange gerade stück) kein "bauwerk" geplant?


grüße


----------



## Stricherjunge (2. Oktober 2014)

@armedmika [email protected]

@shield da fragst du den falschen. Ich bekomme das immer nur am Rande mit, was läuft.


----------



## MC_Bike (2. Oktober 2014)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Das ist der letzte, den ich habe.


Geil!
Gibt's da auch so was wie eine Erklärung was die Zeichen da bedeuten?


----------



## Stricherjunge (2. Oktober 2014)

Steht doch alles drin?


----------



## bentiger_1991 (2. Oktober 2014)

Wenn da eh schon Stromleitungen laufen...gab es schon Gedankengänge zu nem Lift?


----------



## ms06-rider (3. Oktober 2014)

bentiger_1991 schrieb:


> Wenn da eh schon Stromleitungen laufen...gab es schon Gedankengänge zu nem Lift?



Ja, sind aber wohl ähnlich realistisch, wie die Gedankengänge, was man mit seinem Lottogewinn machen würde, obwohl man garnicht spielt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (3. Oktober 2014)

bentiger_1991 schrieb:


> Wenn da eh schon Stromleitungen laufen...gab es schon Gedankengänge zu nem Lift?


Schon mal was von Induktion gehört. Dann kann man sein E-Bike beim Liften gleich laden.


----------



## IEAtDirt (10. Oktober 2014)

@shield
ich glaub da isses ultraflach und/oder privatgelaende vom hedwigshof....
irgendnen grund gabs jedenfalls...


----------



## shield (10. Oktober 2014)

IEAtDirt schrieb:


> @shield
> ich glaub da isses ultraflach und/oder privatgelaende vom hedwigshof....
> irgendnen grund gabs jedenfalls...


Naja als ich damals auf der Strecken Besichtigung war, war zumindest die Rede davon, dass was erbaut wird. Egal ob privat oder nicht. 

Ich war am WE in Stromberg und die hatten in nem Flachen Teil einige doubles die man schön drücken konnte. Da müsste man gar nich treten. 
Nur meine Meinung.


----------



## ms06-rider (10. Oktober 2014)

Ist ziemlich sicher Pirvatgelände. Das Flache wäre kein Problem, das wäre perfekt um einige Tables aneinander zu Reihen. Geht ja sogar noch leicht bergab, idealer geht es nicht für Table-Lines. Naja, die Grundbesitzer werden irgendwas dagegen gehabt haben. Sehr schade


----------



## Stricherjunge (23. November 2014)

Aktuelle Info per email:

"Hallo zusammen,

vorab die Info, dass wir einen Mail-Verteiler eingerichtet haben. Eine Mail an diesen Verteiler erreicht automatisch alle am Projekt beteiligten. Schreiben dürfen alle die im Verteiler gelistet sind.
Neue, am Projekt interessierte, können sich selbst ein- und austragen (Eintragen / Austragen).

Zum Status unseres Antrages: Der Antrag ist nun seit 30.10. beim Landratsamt. Laut Aussage des zuständigen Bearbeiters ist soweit alles fertig. Was noch fehlt ist der Pachtvertrag mit der Satdt Ettlingen. Dieser ist in Arbeit und wartet nur noch auf die 'Absegnung' durch den Justitiar der Stadt. Es sieht also nun tatsächlich so aus, als ob wir bald mit der offiziellen Genehmigung rechnen können. 

Sobald diese andere Informationen vorliegen informiere ich hier sofort.
Der nächste Schritt ist nun ein Planungsmeeting, bei dem wir Baumaßnahmen  besprechen wollen. Hierzu werden wir ebenfalls kurzfristig über diesen Verteiler einladen.

Bis bald.

Gruß
Holger"


----------



## Dirtflyer (24. November 2014)

moin Leute,
bin neu hier...auch wenns meine account schon etwas länger gibt
ich hätte ne Frage zu dem "babylon trail" an der hornklamm...
wo finde ich den?
Ist das der, der am Bismarckturm rauskommt?
Da habe ich nämlich letztens nen Trail entdeckt (neu?)

Lg


----------



## shield (24. November 2014)

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## black soul (25. November 2014)

shield schrieb:


> *grabs popcorn*


----------



## anneliese (25. November 2014)

Ich bin auch bereit!


----------



## Dirtflyer (25. November 2014)

???
 ich kapiers nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stricherjunge (25. November 2014)

Dirtflyer schrieb:


> moin Leute,
> bin neu hier...auch wenns meine account schon etwas länger gibt
> ich hätte ne Frage zu dem "babylon trail" an der hornklamm...
> wo finde ich den?
> ...



Du hast eigentlich schon alle Informationen um den Trail zu finden. Hornklamm ist auf den Wanderwegschildern teilweise ausgewiesen und in der Karte müsste die Hornklamm auch drin sein.


----------



## ms06-rider (25. November 2014)

Dirtflyer schrieb:


> ???
> ich kapiers nicht



Einige (ich zum Beispiel) finden es nicht so gut wenn überall quer im Wald die ganze Zeit neue Trails angelegt werden, wenn die Stadt und der Forst und alle schon so top kooperieren, die älteren Trails aktuell zumindest dulden und tatsächlich an ner sinnvollen legalen Strecke arbeiten. Speziell dann wenn diese neu angelegten Trails total der Mist sind. Andere (Shield zum Beispiel) sind eher der Meinung, dass das total die tolle Idee ist und das auch der Babylon Trail total toll sei. Bei deinem Anfangspost wird sich also jemand vermutlich in diese Richtung beschweren, daher die Popkorn Kommentare ^^


----------



## Dirtflyer (25. November 2014)

War jetzt schon länger nicht mehr dort in der Ecke unterwegs, und über gmaps hab ich keine hornklamm entdeckt. Was den Bau neuer Trails betrifft stimme ich dir zu, das muss nicht sein gerade wenn an einer legalen Lösung gearbeitet wird. Aber als Fahrer will ich natürlich das bestehende auch mal abchecken...über die Qualität der Strecke kann ich mir ja dann mein eigenes Urteil bilden


----------



## shield (26. November 2014)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Einige (ich zum Beispiel) finden es nicht so gut wenn überall quer im Wald die ganze Zeit neue Trails angelegt werden, wenn die Stadt und der Forst und alle schon so top kooperieren, die älteren Trails aktuell zumindest dulden und tatsächlich an ner sinnvollen legalen Strecke arbeiten. Speziell dann wenn diese neu angelegten Trails total der Mist sind. Andere sind eher der Meinung, dass das total die tolle Idee ist und das auch der Babylon Trail total toll sei. Bei deinem Anfangspost wird sich also jemand vermutlich in diese Richtung beschweren, daher die Popkorn Kommentare ^^



ich habe hier nie erwähnt dass es eine tolle idee ist "neue trails" zu bauen. herzlichen dank dafür mir so etwas zu unterstellen. danke.

manchmal muss ich mir hier echt an den kopf fassen, was einem in die schuhe geschoben wird und durch bestimmte posts interpretiert wird.


----------



## black soul (26. November 2014)

shield schrieb:


> ich habe hier nie erwähnt dass es eine tolle idee ist "neue trails" zu bauen. herzlichen dank dafür mir so etwas zu unterstellen. danke.
> 
> manchmal muss ich mir hier echt an den kopf fassen, was einem in die schuhe geschoben wird und durch bestimmte posts interpretiert wird.


grade du nicht.es gibt vernünftige und unvernünftige. und du gehörst sicher zu den erstgenannten.
so ein blödsinn zu verzapfen
gruss bs


----------



## shield (8. März 2015)

inzwischen haben sich wohl alle wieder beruhigt, daher hole ich mal diesen thread aus dem keller und frage nach ob es was neues gibt?


----------



## Stricherjunge (8. März 2015)

nö


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. März 2015)

Soll die legale Strecke auf der jetzigen gebaut werden oder daneben,wo gerade die Bauarbeiten für die Ferngasleitung Nordschwarzwald stattfinden?


----------



## franticz (9. März 2015)

Musst mal gucken, es gab irgendwo einen Plan, wo man es sehen kann! ich glaub es war aber daneben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franticz (9. März 2015)

Hab es gefunden

Lageplan_Edelberg_140514_JS.pdf


----------



## shield (9. März 2015)

wenn man sich mal anschaut wieviel da unter den strommasten gerodet wurde, dann gäbe es ja ordentlich viel platz...


----------



## Stricherjunge (9. März 2015)

Die Frage ist eher, ob das Ding jetzt wirklich genehmigt wird oder schon wurde...


----------



## franticz (9. März 2015)

Eher das Tempo der leute


----------



## Kenny Garnet (29. März 2015)

Moin, die Gemeinde!
Aktuell sieht's so aus:
- Es liegt ganz frisch eine vertragliche Vereinbarung zwischen dem MTB-Club und der Stadt Ettlingen vor, nach der Ettlingen dem MTB-Club das Gelände unter der Freileitung kostenlos, aber mit Pflege- und Verkehrssicherungsauflagen überlässt. Die hohe Bürgschaft, die sich der Club nicht leisten kann (und auch nicht seine Vorstandsmitglieder, wenn der Club nämlich nicht genug in der Kasse hat) ist nun vom Tisch. Der Bürgermeister ist hier sehr kooperativ, da er die Chance sieht, die in unserem Vorhaben steckt. Er hilft uns auf der politischen Ebene, so es für ihn machbar ist.
- Forstrechtlich und baurechtlich gibt es seitens Landratsamt, wo der Genehmigungsantrag zur Strecke seit Sept. 2014 liegt, keine Bedenken. Die einzelnen Vertreter der jeweiligen Behörden haben dies Mitte Februar bei einer gemeinsamen Besprechung im LRA so schriftlich festgehalten. Die Förster haben auch bei dieser Versammlung vor versammelter Runde explizit Stellung bezogen, dass sie die Anlage wollen, um mit deren Attraktivität eine Konzentrationswirkung erzielen und den illegalen (auch naturschädlichen) Betrieb an anderen Stellen zu reduzieren.
- Mit dem Betreiber der Landwirtschaft "Hedwigshof" gibt es eine schriftliche Übereinkunft, dass mit dem MTB bis gaz runter an die B3 gefahren werden darf - also über seine Wiesenflächen drüber. Er will schlichtweg den Verkehr durch den Hof nicht stärker als aktuell haben (da, wo die Gänse rumlaufen). Auch er ist sehr interessiert an unserem Vorhaben und sieht es positiv, weswegen wir auch seinen Feldweg zur B3 zur Mitnutzung bekommen.
- Einzig die Untere Naturschutzbehörde des Landkreises Karlsruhe hat sich nun in das Genehmigungsvorhaben eingeklinkt und stellt die Forderung nach einem Gutachten, wie sich der Baubetrieb auf die im Nahbereich nachweislich vorkommenden, geschützten Arten auswirkt (u.a. Zwergfledermaus, Mittelspecht, Schwarzspecht, Neuntöter). Die Forderung zielt konkret auf einen sogenanten Landschaftpflegerischen Begleitplan ("LBP", http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landschaftspflegerischer_Begleitplan) ab, der von seiner Art und seinem Umfang her in Fachkreisen bekannt ist. Der ist durch ein Ingenieurbüro zu erstellen und kostet - da der Umfang und das Verfahren feststehen - entsprechend Geld, hier: 8000 EUR. Die federführende Sachbearbeiterin in der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde hat uns explizit darauf hingewiesen, dass wir bis Mai nichts machen dürfen, da noch Brut- und Setzzeit herrscht und der Höhepunkt dieser Phase erst im Juni überschritten ist. Das ist ihr sehr wichtig. Sie stellt uns in Aussicht, ab August die Arbeiten beginnen zu dürfen, wenn bis dahin ihre Forderungen (Gutachten) erfüllt sind. Zeitgleich wird auch der Graben ausgehoben, in den die neue Gasleitung kommt. (Den überschüssigen Erdaushub hätten wir gerne.)
- Das Projektteam findet einen LBP unangemessen, zumal finanziell eine Zumutung für einen Verein, der keine Einnahmen aus dem Streckenbetrieb erzielen soll. Ich habe mich gerade mit dem Landessportverband in Stuttgart kurzgeschlossen, denn dieser sitzt in der Vermittlungsstelle "Sport und Umwelt", an der auch das Kultusministerium beteiligt ist. Unser Fall wird dort behandelt werden circa Anfang April. Hintergrund: Ich glaube nicht, dass es angemessen ist, von uns einen (affenteuren) LBP zu fordern, der eine Fläche von 100 m Breite und 1300 m Länge umfasst (es wird nämlich flächenbezogen abgerechnet), obwohl die Trasse nur 50 m breit ist, von denen 1/3 komplett gemäht sind und für Spechte oder Fledermäuse da kein Lebensraum ist, und der auf Ausgleichsmaßnahmen abzielt, die es durch den Gasleitungsbau und -betrieb (es muss auf der Gasleitung immer gemäht sein!) an anderer Stelle schon existieren. Zweimal Ausgleichsmaßnahme? - Ich hoffe, dass der Vermittlungsversuch aus Stuttgart fruchtet und wir von diesem unangemessenen LBP wegkommen.
- Sollte also die Übereinkunft mit der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde herbeigeführt worden sein (mit welchem Ergebnis auch immer), dann sind alle Aspekte geklärt, die zur Genehmigung unseres Vorhabens führen. Ich hoffe, dass wir tatsächlich im August schaufeln dürfen.
- Ich find's genauso übel wie ihr, dass die Sache sich so lang hinzieht.
- Und noch eins: Ich werde von den Förstern regelmäßig auf die illegal gebauten Strecken in der Hornklamm oder auf dem Wattkopf angesprochen. Sie wollen genau sowas nicht.


----------



## Waldgeist (29. März 2015)

Die Gasleitung kann anscheinend ohne Ausgleichsmaßnahmen gebaut werden, obwohl deren Baumaßnahme an Breite und Länge ein Vielfaches beträgt. Außderdem ist die Aussage der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde wohl nicht ganz richtig. Die Arbeiten -Bodenabtrag, Rodungen u.a. haben schon begonnen. Stand heute: Bauarbeiten bei Busenbach, Waldbronn Richtung Osten Baufeld bereits abgebagggert. Kurioserweise immer an der Überladdleitung entlang. Das Baufeld könnte man sogar mit MTB befahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. März 2015)

Liebe Leute. Die BWler haben die Grünen gewählt. Ich auch. Das die konservativer sind als die Schwarzen und dazu noch in vielen Dingen verbohrt hätte mir vorher aufgehen sollen. Es gibt keine liberalen Parteien im deutschen Politikspektrum und nein, die FDP war das schon lange nicht mehr. Dumm gelaufen.


----------



## GhostKA (29. März 2015)

"Das alles ist Deutschland, das alles sind wir...."

Wäre mal ein Vorschlag für Extra 3 und Co...nebendran fehlt wegen einer pipeline ein halber Landstrich und so wie mir das scheint, wartet da mit den Bauarbeiten keiner...ansonsten klingt ja alles ganz gut. Evtl Crowdfunding für das Gutachten wenn Pflicht.l?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (30. März 2015)

Vielen Dank für Eure ganze Mühe und Zeit die Ihr in die Sache steckt!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (30. März 2015)

Sind eigentlich auch Sponsoren geplant,denn an so einer Strecke profitieren ja auch die lokalen Radläden. Oder wie sieht es mit Michelin Karlsruhe aus,die stellen ja auch Bikereifen her (keine Ahnung ob die was taugen) aber es gibt ja auch einen Conti Bike Park ☺. Oder ist das nicht gewollt, denn ein  Verein alleine kann die Kosten ja nur schwer stemmen.


----------



## spunited83 (30. März 2015)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Liebe Leute. Die BWler haben die Grünen gewählt. Ich auch. Das die konservativer sind als die Schwarzen und dazu noch in vielen Dingen verbohrt hätte mir vorher aufgehen sollen. Es gibt keine liberalen Parteien im deutschen Politikspektrum und nein, die FDP war das schon lange nicht mehr. Dumm gelaufen.



ok.... kannst du den Zusammenhang der unteren Naturschutzbehörde in Ettlingen und der Grünen BW-Regierung etwas genauer erklären?

2 Minuten Googlen spucken mir aus dass die unteren Naturschutzbehörden jeweils von den großen Kreisstädten (Ettlingen) gestellt werden.
Dann noch kurz gegoogelt wie der Gemeinderat von Ettlingen aufgestellt ist...
(OB = parteilos, Gemeinderat: CDU = 12 Sitze,  dagegen Grün gerade mal 5 Sitze)

Wäre noch nachzufragen welcher Partei die gute Frau der unteren Naturschutzbehörde angehört.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. März 2015)

Und von wem bekommt diese Behörde schlussendlich Weisungen? Genau, ...


----------



## armedmika (31. März 2015)

Irgendwie bezweifle ich das ihr mit dem Bau der Strecke mehr "Theater" im Wald macht als die Schlagraumlurche ...


----------



## spunited83 (31. März 2015)

Ob das von einer grünen Landesregierung mehr blockiert wird als von einer konservativen Schwarzen sei mal dahingestellt.
Sollte uns eigentlich auch egal sein.
Vielmehr sollte dieser unteren Naturschutzbehörde in einem offenen Dialog vermittelt werden dass der Bau zeitlich auch ohne ein Gutachten zusammen mit den Baumaßnahmen an der Gasleitung stattfinden kann.
Zudem stellt sich die Naturschutzbehörde irgendwie selbst ein Bein.
Was passiert wenn sich eine Institution gegen den Bau der legalen Strecke quer stellt?
...
Genau, die Masse der MTB'ler wird weiterhin auf den nur "geduldeten" Trails ihr unwesen treiben und es werden ständig neue "illegale" Trails angelegt.


----------



## Mausoline (31. März 2015)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Die Gasleitung kann anscheinend ohne Ausgleichsmaßnahmen gebaut werden, obwohl deren Baumaßnahme an Breite und Länge ein Vielfaches beträgt. Außderdem ist die Aussage der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde wohl nicht ganz richtig. Die Arbeiten -Bodenabtrag, Rodungen u.a. haben schon begonnen. Stand heute: Bauarbeiten bei Busenbach, Waldbronn Richtung Osten Baufeld bereits abgebagggert. Kurioserweise immer an der Überladdleitung entlang. Das Baufeld könnte man sogar mit MTB befahren.



Langensteinbach Richtung Darmsbach, Auerbach mitten durch den Wald, mind. 15m Schneise, vermutlich weiter über Dietenhausen auf die andere Seite in den Wald rein, stehn so viele rote und blaue Pflöcke mitten in den Äckerflächen.
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass diese Arbeiten angekündigt wurden oder ob wegen Naturschutz diskutiert wurde  einfach drauflos und durch, so siehts für mich aus.
Ich wünsch euch, dass ihr das schnell und unkompliziert mit der Naturschutzbehörde lösen könnt 
Wie wärs mit einer Einladung zur Vorortbegehung


----------



## Waldgeist (31. März 2015)

hier die Infos von Terranets zur Trasse http://www.terranets-bw.de/erdgastransport/neubauprojekt/ mit Download der Broschüre. Planfeststellungsbeschluss RP Karlsruhe http://www.rp.baden-wuerttemberg.de/servlet/PB/menu/1357444/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (31. März 2015)

Oh danke, das schau ich mir an...
und ich kann mich immer noch nicht erinnern, dass da was öffentlich auslag


----------



## spunited83 (29. April 2015)

Gibt's in der Zwischenzeit eingentlich neue Infos?


----------



## GhostKA (14. Mai 2015)

Im Westen nichts Neues....trotzdem zur Info http://mobil.ka-news.de/region/karl...ht-eine-neue-Downhill-Strecke;art6066,1643066


----------



## black soul (14. Mai 2015)

da kannste nur den kopf schütteln. so viel unsinn auf einem haufen.
soviel ich weiss, geht da erstmal gar nix. irgend so eine untere naturschutzbehörde macht probleme.
so viel sturheit. kann nur von ba-wü-lern kommen.


----------



## liquidnight (14. Mai 2015)

black soul schrieb:


> irgend so eine untere naturschutzbehörde macht probleme. so viel sturheit. kann nur von ba-wü-lern kommen.


Wohlgemerkt von der Besatzungszonenverwaltung die sich Ba~Wü~ nennt.
Diese Firma Bawü ist halt ziemlich von Korruption zerfressen - überall geht's nur um's Geld.

Hier geht es um ein Abzockmodell das so funktioniert: einer macht ein Beratungsunternehmen auf, welches Gutachten bestimmter Art ausstellt. Diese Art Gutachten wird dann in "Gesetzen" oder Verordnungen angefordert.   Selbstredend dass die "Gesetzblatt"schreiber eine dicke Provision kriegen von der Beratungsfirma, welche jedes Gutachten sich mit zigtausend Euro bezahlen lässt.

"Gesetz" deswegen in Anführungszeichen,
* weil eine Firma kein Gesetz machen kann.
* weil es auf dem gesamten vereinigten Wirtschaftsgebiet keinen in Kraft gesetzten Staat gibt.
* weil es seit 1959 keinen Gesetzgeber mehr gibt. D.h. alles was danach kam ist ex tunc ungültig.


----------



## black soul (14. Mai 2015)

wenn ich das noch richtig weiss, wurde hier für ein neues gutachten 8000 € verlangt. für ein neues wohlgemerkt, obwohl schon längst eines besteht, für die trasse.welches anscheinend für die benannte behörde nicht ausreicht. die trasse wird gebaut, klar,  und der mtb-club hat das geld nicht, woher auch ? geldmacherei oder borniert und dumm?


----------



## shield (14. Mai 2015)

also mein persönlicher tipp ist: es wird nicht klappen. sorry für meinen pessimismus, aber ich kenne nur in freiburg einen/zwei baden württembergische legale trails


----------



## black soul (15. Mai 2015)

du hast heidelberg vergessen ich bin immer opti, aber hier hab ich auch meine zweifel irgenwie verläuft das engagement grad im berühmten sand. ok. die hoffnung bleibt


----------



## shield (15. Mai 2015)

aber heidelberg ist für mich nicht öffentlich. dort muss ich mitgleid sein oder ne tageskarte kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (18. Mai 2015)

Sasbachwalden?


----------



## GhostKA (15. Juni 2015)

Die bisherigen Infos mal in Wort und Bild... http://www.baden-tv.com/mediathek/kategorie/sport/trikottausch/


----------



## spunited83 (16. Juni 2015)

GhostKA schrieb:


> Die bisherigen Infos mal in Wort und Bild... http://www.baden-tv.com/mediathek/kategorie/sport/trikottausch/



Ich muss zugeben dass ich auch zu der Mehrzahl der "Nicht-Mitglieder" gehöre und bisher vom Verein, seinen Strukturen und Verantwortlichen wenig mitbekommen habe.
Auch weil ich dann wohl eher zur Bergab-Fraktion gehöre und z.B. Sachen wie die MaiBike normal links liegen lasse.
Den Beitrag oben finde ich jedoch solide und vernünftig.
An den Aussagen und der Einstellung der beiden Herren gibts aus unserer (Biker) Sicht wohl kaum was zu bemängeln.
Da schleicht sich dann doch eher das schlechte Gewissen mit ein als Nicht-Mitglied später den fertigen Trail ohne großen eigenen Aufwand einfach nur zu nutzen.

Ich drück dem Verein (,uns und allen Interessenten der Strecke) die Daumen dass das mit dem Gutachten bald durch ist und der Bau los gehen kann.
Für den Bau bleibt dem Verein dann zu wünschen das viele fleißige freiwillige Helfer zusammenkommen.
Hier muss sich dann halt jeder von uns an die eigene Nase fassen und den Popo hoch bekommen.

Nachdem nach meinem Empfinden lange nichts neues zu hören war kam mit dem Beitrag zumindest bei mir wieder etwas Euphorie auf.


----------



## ms06-rider (30. Juni 2015)

GhostKA schrieb:


> Die bisherigen Infos mal in Wort und Bild... http://www.baden-tv.com/mediathek/kategorie/sport/trikottausch/



 Ich glaubs ja nicht. Haben die tatsächlich n altes Video von mir ausgegraben und als Beispiel für Downhill verwendet  Aber nicht fragen und als Quelle nur Youtube angeben - tss tsss tss. Naja egal, ich bin berühmt


----------



## Saci (30. Juni 2015)

Bekomm ichn Autograaamm???


----------



## shield (4. Oktober 2015)

so ich hab grad mal gestalked und gefunden:

"Es tut sich was. Wir haben soeben die Nachricht erhalten, dass wir sehr bald mit der Genehmigung der Downhillstrecke am Edelberg rechnen dürfen! 

Sobald wir das schriftlich haben, werden wir kurzfristig ein Treffen organisieren um von der Papierbearbeitung zu konkreten Maßnahmen überzugehen!"



(Quelle: Facebook)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (5. Oktober 2015)

HÖCHST AKTUELL:

"
Bikepark Karlsruhe






fantastisch



Hallo liebe Downhiller,

nach mehr als zwei Jahren ist es seit heute am späten Nachmittag so weit. Wir haben die offizielle Genehmigung für den Bau und den Betrieb der Downhillstrecke!

Dies war ein langer und für alle! Beteiligten auch neuer Weg, auf dem wir von sehr vielen Personen Unterstützung erfahren haben!

Aus diesem Grund: Vielen Dank an euch alle für eure Unterstützung bis heute und in der Zukunft.

Insbesondere möchte ich an dieser Stelle die Förster nennen ohne die das Ganze niemals möglich geworden wäre. Aber auch alle anderen – die ich hier nicht Aufzählen kann - die auf sehr vielfältige Art Ihren Teil beigetragen haben, gilt das Dankeschön, wir werden dort unseren Spaß haben.

Wir müssen nun noch formal einige Dinge erledigen. Zum Beispiel müssen wir den Versicherungsvertrag für die Strecke abschließen sowie einige andere, kleine „bürokratische“ Punkte abhaken.

Doch dies wird alles sehr fix gehen, die Bedingungen sind mehr als fair für uns. Wir planen derzeit als nächste Maßnahme ein Treffen aller, die sich an der Errichtung und dem späteren Betrieb der Strecke beteiligen wollen. Wir geben Termin und Ort noch in dieser Woche bekannt.

Der nächste Schritt wird dann sein, den Streckenverlauf abzustecken und mit dem Bau zu beginnen – und das wird nun weder zwei Jahre noch zwei Monate dauern _„smile“-Emoticon_.

Viel Grüße und bis bald
Holger
"


----------



## Badenser (5. Oktober 2015)

Sehr sehr Geil !!!!


----------



## Znarf (6. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

gebt ihr den Termin auch hier bekannt?
Ich will auch helfen!


----------



## ms06-rider (6. Oktober 2015)

Znarf schrieb:


> gebt ihr den Termin auch hier bekannt?
> Ich will auch helfen!



Hey Znarf. Helfen wollen ist natürlich sehr löblich . Ich versuch dranzudenken, dass hier auch bekannt zu geben, sofern nicht doch jemand schneller ist  Irgendwo war n Link, wo man sich in den Mailverteiler dazu eintragen konnte (da kam auch diese Mail  ), vielleicht kann den nochmal jemand posten (sonst must halt suchen oder warten)?


----------



## Stricherjunge (15. Oktober 2015)

Via E-Mail:

"
Hallo Downhiller,


es wird ernst. Wir sind, wir Ihr wisst in den allerletzten Vorbereitungen bevor der Bau losgehen wird!

Damit Ihr seht, weshalb das alles noch ein paar Tage Zeit braucht und zu eurer Information, hier ein Statusbericht für euch:


Wir sind derzeit dabei die letzten „bürokratischen“ Punkte abzuhaken, dies ist in der Hauptsache der Abschluss einer Versicherung. Der Antrag dazu ist unterschrieben und raus. Die Versicherung hat zugesagt uns kurzfristig die Police auszustellen.


Am Wochenende haben wir die Koordination für die Baumaßnahmen abgestimmt. In den nächsten paar Tagen wird eine kleine Truppe die Strecke am Berg markieren. In der nächsten Woche haben wir einen Mulcher gebucht, der dann den Verlauf der Strecke freilegen wird. Da ein guter Teil der Strecke durch den Bau der Gasleitung bereits frei liegt, sollte das in einem Tag machbar sein. Sobald dies abgeschlossen ist, werden wir zu den Baumaßnahmen einladen. Einer baldigen „Erstbefahrung“ steht nichts mehr im Wege.


Weitere Aufgaben die in Arbeit sind:

·  Einbauen der finalen Änderungen im Bauplan (Ursache sind Bestimmungen der Transnet BW wegen der Stromleitungen, ist aber nicht viel).

·  Alle Bestimmungen aus der Genehmigung aufbereiten und alle Beteiligten (euch) informieren. Da wird auch einiges auf die Schilder kommen

·  Planung der Beschilderung an der Strecke um diese zeitnah mit den Forstbehörden abstimmen.

·  Verschiedene Werkzeuge und Arbeitshandschuhe beschaffen und einen Lagerraum in der Nähe anmieten.

·  Sponsorenkonzept fertigstellen und zu Potentiellen Sponsoren bringen – Für Kontakte sind wir dankbar.

·  Beantragung aller Zuschüsse bei Sportverbänden, etc.. Das wird nicht sehr viel sein, hilft aber.

·  Planung und Durchführung des offiziellen Spatenstiches an der Strecke. Mit einigen VIPs und der Presse. Termin folgt über diesen Kanal. Ihr seid eingeladen!


Ihr seht, wir brauchen jetzt eure Unterstützung!

Weitere Infos und Einladungen zur aktiven Mitarbeit folgen Bau



Best Grüße

Holger Fiederling"


----------



## Stricherjunge (22. Oktober 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/10...ke-edelberg-karlsruhe-freitag-den-30-oktober/


----------



## DocZoidy (22. Oktober 2015)

Zwei Worte: Fuck!Yeah!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## black soul (23. Oktober 2015)

das ich das noch erleben darf
mehr sag ich dazu nicht.


----------



## Eike. (23. Oktober 2015)

Glückwunsch und Danke an alle, die sich dafür engagiert haben.


----------



## Nerd (26. Oktober 2015)

Auch von meiner Seite erstmal herzlichen Dank für die Verwirklichung dieses "Traums".

Da ich aktuell ein neues Bike kaufen möchte, stellt sich nun für mich die Frage, wie die Strecke wohl aussehen wird. Wird es eher eine flowige Strecke, ähnlich den bisherigen, illegalen Strecken? 
Oder sollen auch viele künstliche Elemente dazu kommen, wie z.B Steinfelder a la Wildbad DH, hohe Drops, etc., sodass man mit einem abfahrtslastigen All-Mountainbike (z.B. Canyon Spectral EX) nur noch begrenzt alles fahren kann, ohne es auf Dauer zu überlasten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Znarf (26. Oktober 2015)

Also ich würde mal behaupten, dass man mit den vorhandenen Geländegegebenheiten nicht sehr viel Zerstörungspotenzial entfalten kann. 
Ein Spectral macht alleine deshalb schon Sinn, weil du damit nicht hochschieben musst, also öfter fahren kannst. Halten wird es einigermaßen, mach einfach gescheite Reifen drauf.


----------



## Kenny Garnet (27. Oktober 2015)

Boys 'n' Girls, am Freitag gegen 15:00 ist Spatenstich unterhalb vom Wildschweingehegen mit vielen VIPs und hoffentlich auch euch. 

Die VIPs sind wichtig für die Bilder und Pressemitteilungen, die die eingeladenen Reporter tags darauf in ihren Medien publizieren und somit unser Projekt und unseren Sport in einer positiven Grundstimmung darstellen. Und ihr seid wichtig, weil ihr die seid, die der Anlass für die Strecke sind, die die Strecke bauen und die sie nutzen werden. Darüber möge dann natürlich auch positiv berichtet werden.

Was die VIPs an Erde bewegen, ist sicher nicht nennenswert. Aber sie bewegen ganz andere Dinge, beispielsweise Türen. Die öffnen sie nämlich zu Sponsoren - nachweislich. Oder zur Öffentlichkeit, in der sie sich mit ihrem Namen und ihrem Gesicht auf dem Pressefoto für unseren Sport präsentieren und damit unser Image zum Guten beeinflussen.

Nach den Worten der VIPs kommen die Taten. Eure. Und an denen wird man ja bekanntermaßen gemessen. Kommet zuhauf, wie es auch schon andernorts hieß. Schaufeln und Rechen gerne mitbringen, Handschuhe und festes Schuhwerk ebenso. Auch Samstag und Sonntag wird gearbeitet. Meldet euch bei Moritz vor Ort - er teilt Arbeitstrupps ein und sagt, was zu machen ist. Ein paar Werkzeuge hat auch er dabei. Außerdem drückt er euch eine Sicherheitsunterweisung aufs Auge und eine Beitrittserklärung zum Bergfahrradfahrverein (MTB-Club KA eV) in die Hand. Damit ist man beim Werkeln auch versichert, falls mal die Schaufel aus Versehen zwischen die Hörner einschlägt. Und man bekennt Farbe.

Ich hoffe, das veranlasst euch nun, für Freitag (und die Kameras) eure Rüstungen zu polieren, vor dem Spiegel zu üben, mit dem Spaten zu salutieren, und die Fliegen zwischen den Zähnen geradezurücken. Cheeeeeeese!


----------



## DocZoidy (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich frage mal nach: Soll am Freitag schon ernsthaft gearbeitet werden? Nach Spatenstich und sexy Posing ist ja gar nicht mehr so lange Licht... Oder geht es da auch eher um Fotos? Wollt Ihr eher Downhill-Look oder Bauarbeiterdress? Ich seh in beidem super aus...


----------



## Kenny Garnet (28. Oktober 2015)

Baden TV hat soeben zugesagt zu kommen. 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass zum Spatenstich die operativen Kräfte mit bspw. DH-Jerseys antreten. Da kann man drunter immer noch die Engelbert-Strauß-Kollektion tragen. Sollte so sein, dass nach positiver Prägung (so wie bei Pawlowschen Hunden) folgender Erinnerungseffekt beim Betrachter des TV-Spots oder der Fotos eintritt: "Ah, des sind die. Die hawwiaschomolxeh - neilich im Fernseh mim Bürgermeischder zamme. Isch guud." - Wir können nicht davon ausgehen, dass zukünftig jeder Betrachter das Sabbeln anfängt, sobald er uns sieht, aber er soll imerhin ein gutes Gefühl dabei haben - und kein Bauchweh.

Was das ernsthafte Arbeiten am Freitag angeht, so kann das lichtbedingt tatsächlich nicht allzu lang dauern. Denn wenn angenommen die VIPs sich gegen 15:45 oder spätestens 16:00 verabschiedet haben, dann bleibt nicht gerade viel Zeit zu arbeiten. Dennoch ist es möglich und wichtig, dass sich die Akteure kennen lernen, sich ein Bild von der Lage verschaffen und sich auf die anstehenden Arbeiten des Wochenendes einstimmen. Außerdem verpass ich den Anwesenden dann noch die kurze Sicherheitsunterweisung, die dann an den Folgetagen nicht erforderlich sein wird, sondern ermöglicht, unverzüglich zum Werkzeug zu greifen.


----------



## skask (28. Oktober 2015)

Muss leider noch arbeiten um diese Uhrzeit


----------



## flo_aus_ka (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich werde auch nicht rechtzeitig da sein können, muss bis 16 Uhr schaffen...


----------



## Waldgeist (30. Oktober 2015)

Bilder vom Spatenstich am 30.10.2015


----------



## fez (30. Oktober 2015)

Wann soll denn am WE Arbeitseinsatz sein Kenny ? Ich hätte auch eine Heckensense, allerdings bin ich Sa. und So. schon ab 14 Uhr verplant leider. Habe Holger F. mal angeschrieben.


----------



## Saci (30. Oktober 2015)

ma aus FB geklaut:

Bautermine:
Samstag 31.10.15 10:00 Uhr
Sonntag 01.11.15 10:00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (31. Oktober 2015)

super.


----------



## spunited83 (5. November 2015)

hey,
gibts irgendwo Infos zu weiteren Bauterminen?


----------



## KaBiker612 (5. November 2015)

Sonntag um 10:00 Treffpunkt hinter der Tannenzucht


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. November 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/strommastdownhill/


----------



## flo_aus_ka (6. November 2015)

Die Bilder auf der Facebookseite sind ein toller Vorgeschmack! Sieht schon sehr geil aus!


----------



## Benzol (7. November 2015)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:


> Außerdem drückt er euch eine Sicherheitsunterweisung aufs Auge und eine Beitrittserklärung zum Bergfahrradfahrverein (MTB-Club KA eV) in die Hand. Damit ist man beim Werkeln auch versichert, falls mal die Schaufel aus Versehen zwischen die Hörner einschlägt. Und man bekennt Farbe.



Ist eine Mitgliedschaft im MTB-Club eine Voraussetzung um beim Bau mitmachen zu können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Znarf (27. November 2015)

Hallo,
sorry für die zögerliche Kommunikation hier, ALLE INFOS zu Bauterminen gibt es per Mail immer aktuell über den SMDH-Verteiler. Also lasst euch am besten gleich jetzt in den SMDH-Verteiler aufnehmen. Dazu einfach eine Mail mit Betreff: Aufnahme SMDH Verteiler an [email protected] senden. 


Für alle, die noch nicht im SMDH-Verteiler sind, die aktuelle Mail für Sonntag 29.11.15



Liebe Bikerinnen und Biker,

am Sonntag habt ihr endlich die Gelegenheit, eure tollen Funktionsklamotten, Regenjacken und Stiefel zu testen!
Die gute Nachricht dabei - es soll ganze acht Grad wärmer werden als letzten Sonntag.

*Was steht an?*
Wir müssen dringend ein Steilstück vom Gestrüpp befreien, denn ab 7.12. kommt der große Bagger. Und der kann nur arbeiten, wenn wir das gut vorbereitet haben.
Danach können wir zudem einen großen Haufen Erde sieben und zu den nächsten Anliegern und einem großen Absprung transportieren. Damit geht es sichtbar voran.

Der Arbeitseinsatz findet diesen *Sonntag bei jeder Witterung von 11-14 Uhr* statt. Treffpunkt oberster Streckenabschnitt am Wildschweingehege.

Wir freuen uns riesig über alle Hilfe!

Bitte meldet euch, wenn ihr am Sonntag auf der Baustelle seid, auf jeden Fall kurz bei Franz an und ab (rot-graue Bommelmütze).
Für alle Fragen im Voraus: [email protected].

Grüße und einen guten Start ins Wochenende
wünscht euch

das Bauteam SMDH


PS: Ja - die Mitgliedschaft im Verein ist Voraussetzung für die Teilnahme am Bau. Versicherungstechnisch wichtig  - und auch sonst lohnenswert und sehr günstig. Weil eine ganze Menge Privilegien damit verbunden sind. Und weitere Strecken, die nach Fertigstellung des SMDH geplant sind, können dann natürlich auch entstehen.


----------



## Saci (27. November 2015)

Bin leider dieses Mal noch raus...


----------



## Znarf (27. November 2015)

Macht ja nix, solange du dich in den Verteiler aufnehmen lässt ;-)


----------



## Saci (27. November 2015)

im Mail-vertreiler bin ich drin


----------



## Znarf (10. Dezember 2015)

Update:

Der Baggereinsatz geht super voran und wird am Samstag beendet sein. Es gibt jetzt wieder jede Menge zu tun. Alle Helfer sind willkommen und hocherwünscht, es darf wieder jede Menge geschaufelt werden und gehackt und gerechelt natürlich auch.

Baueinsatz diesen Sonntag, 13.12.15, von 11-14 Uhr. Treffpunkt ist am zweiten Querweg, der den SMDH kreuzt. Alternativ einfach oben am Wildschweingehege ankommen und vorsichtig die Strecke runterlaufen und den Baufortschritt bewundern. Dabei aber bitte keine Anlieger und Bauwerke kaputtstiefeln. Die sind noch zart, weich und verletzlich - und deshalb auch noch abgesperrt ;-)

Viele Grüße und einen guten Start ins Wochenende
Franz für das Bauteam


PS: Es geht gut voran und gibt eine Menge Neues zu sehen. Rollt also einfach mal vorbei, bei der entspannten Sonntagstour. Schauen kostet nix =)


----------



## Znarf (14. Dezember 2015)

So, 
vielen Dank an alle Helfer von gestern!

Am nächsten Sonntag geht es wieder weiter!

@ Matthias (den Helfer mit der Mütze): Falls du das hier liest, bitte schick mir eine kurze PM mit einer Emailadresse oder einer Telefonnummer, dass ich dich kurz kontaktieren kann. 

Grüße 
Franz


----------



## Znarf (25. Dezember 2015)

Höret Ihr guten Biker vom wattigen Kopfe:

Es begab sich aber zu der Zeit, dass sich alle am ersten Weihnachtsfeiertage schon langweilten, weil es zu Hause im Stalle zu eng wurde. Der Braten gegessen, die Gans nur noch ein Gerippe und alle Geschenke in die Ecke gepfeffert. Es war wahrlich ein elendes Dahinsiechen. Verzweiflung und Trägheit machten sich breit im Lande. Die Menschen ließen die Köpfe hängen und hielten sich die spannenden Ränzlein.


Doch die Hoffnung kam gereimt und auf elektronischem Wege, 
es stand nämlich fest, dass es montags den Baueinsatz gäbe. 

Da frohlockten die Leute und riefen ganz heiter,
GEIL! Am Montag geht der Bau unsrer Strecke weiter!

Klartext:

*Baueinsatz am Montag, 28.12.15, Treffpunkt 10.30 Uhr unten am Hedwigshof. *

https://goo.gl/maps/R3WaXVxJTLC2


Wer später kommt, schreibt mir am besten gleich eine kurze Mail, damit ich genügend Werkzeug organisiere!

Letzte Gelegenheit dieses Jahr ;-)

Liebe Grüße im Namen des Bauteams vom MTB-Club


----------



## Znarf (1. Januar 2016)

Kommen ein Zahnarzt, ein Architekt und der Udo zum Baueinsatz...

Hallo Leute,

es hört sich zwar wie der Anfang eines guten Witzes an, aber es ist völlig ernst gemeint!
Die Erklärung folgt allerdings erst weiter unten 

Die nächsten Bautermine an unserer Strecke am SMDH/Wattkopf stehen fest:

Sonntag, 03.01.16 - 10.30Uhr Treffpunkt am Hedwigshof

Mittwoch, 06.01.16 - 10.30Uhr Treffpunkt am Hedwigshof

Eure Hilfe und Unterstützung ist sehr willkommen. Wir haben große Fortschritte gemacht, für die nächsten Baumaßnahmen brauchen wir aber viele Hände! Es müssen große Tables geshaped, dicke Steine bewegt (Steinfeld braaaaaaaaap) und jede Menge tolle kleine Sprünge, Absätze und sonstige Schmankerl gebaut werden.

Was soll der Betreff? Ganz einfach: Jojo, Jochen und Udo unterstützen uns am Mittwoch, dem 06.01.16, ganz kräftig beim Bau der Strecke. Da ist eine Menge Downhillkompetenz auf der Baustelle versammelt. Mal sehen, ob sie genauso schnell bauen, wie sie fahren?

Am Sonntag müsst ihr euch wie gewohnt mit Lore, Moritz und mir (Franz) begnügen.

Liebe Grüße und einen guten Rutsch wünscht euch der MTB-Club!


----------



## Znarf (14. Januar 2016)

Das heißt nicht "wie bitte?", das heißt WAS MANN!!!

Nein, natürlich nicht. Es ist lediglich ein fauler Trick, um eure Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen, denn schließlich muss man sich ja immer etwas einfallen lassen in der heutigen Zeit!

Am Samstag, dem 16.01.16, ist unser nächster Baueinsatz an der SMDH-Strecke.

Wir treffen uns um 10.30 Uhr am Hedwigshof, auch falls es Katzen hagelt oder Geldscheine regnet, Donald Trump kommt angeblich auch. 
Bringt euch warme Kleider und Vesper mit und vergesst die Handschuhe nicht 

Wir freuen uns auf euer Kommen!

Alle aktuellen Infos für die Facebooker:
https://www.facebook.com/strommastdownhill/?notif_t=page_fan


----------



## Waldgeist (15. Januar 2016)

Dann müsst ihr erst mal Schnee räumen. Z.Zt. liegen mehr als 5 cm in Grünwettersbach und es schneit noch immer. Oben kann es sogar noch mehr sein. Unten im Tal war vorhin noch nicht viel davon zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Znarf (15. Januar 2016)

War auch gerade am Wattkopf. Der Baueinsatz morgen wird etwas kürzer, dafür intensiv. Wir müssen eine Drainage schaufeln, das geht auch mit dem Schneebelag ;-)

Und man sieht mit dem Schnee optimal, wo das Wasser fließt.

Treffpunkt 10.30Uhr am Hedwigshof bleibt, eine Brille gegen den Schnee ist empfehlenswert ;-)

Grüße Franz


----------



## Znarf (28. Januar 2016)

Was macht fit, glücklich und schön?

Natürlich der nächste Baueinsatz am SMDH: Samstag, 30. Januar!

Treffpunkt wie immer - 10.30Uhr am Hedwigshof.

Die Strecke ist aufgetaut, das Wetter wird gut, wir sind alle motiviert und die Werkzeuge freuen sich schon auf euch.

Und weil wir ja nicht einfach etwas behaupten können, ohne Argumente zu liefern:

Strecke bauen macht fit - Schubkarren den Berg hoch schieben, Steine rollen, heben tragen, buddeln, hacken. Die Bewegungen findet man so ähnlich auch im Fitnessstudio. Jetzt stellt euch mal vor, wie viel cooler es aussieht, das mit richtigem Werkzeug zu machen, statt wild in der Luft rumzufuchteln und dann noch Geld dafür zu bezahlen. Eure Proteinshakes dürft ihr natürlich auch auf der Strecke auszutzeln.

Glücklich - ihr baut an einem Projekt, das der Allgemeinheit dient. An frischer Bergluft. Und wenn sie fertig ist, habt ihr eine geile Strecke direkt vor der Haustüre, die ihr mitgestaltet habt. Und wer kann das schon von sich behaupten?

Schöner - okay, da haben wir vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber in der Werbung darf man das. Und beweist mir erstmal, dass Strecke bauen NICHT schöner macht!


----------



## Znarf (3. Februar 2016)

Olá SMDH-Afficionados,

während in Villabajo noch geschrubbt wird, wird am Strommastendownhill schon wieder gebaut.

Und zwar diesen Samstag, 06.02.16, ab 10.30 Uhr. 

Die Wettervorhersage gibt für Samstag Sonne und 15° bekannt. Davor und danach nur Regen. 
Eine bessere Gelegenheit gibt es nicht. Bauen, marsch marsch!

Und wer nicht weiß, was es mit Villabajo auf sich hat, der google einfach mal nach Villariba und Villabajo und bestaune dann den Werbeclip von 1992. Ein Augenöffner, zumindest wenn das so stimmt, was da gezeigt wird.

Denn die Baueinsatzmail soll ja auch immer lehrreich sein. Und zu Villariba und Villabajo gibt es sogar einen Wikipediaeintrag.

Wie immer, sonnige Grüße im Auftrag des Bauteams,

Franz


----------



## franticz (5. Februar 2016)

Seid ihr dem im Zeitplan mit dem Bau?


----------



## Znarf (5. Februar 2016)

Ja, sind im Zeitplan. 

Eventuelles Hindernis:
Für den untersten Teil brauchen wir mal zwei niederschlagsfreie Wochen, weil die Bauwerke sonst nicht fest werden.

Aber bis zum 24. April ist ja noch etwas Zeit.

Oben gibt es natürlich noch viel zu tun.
Um so mehr Helfer kommen, umso mehr tolle Sachen können wir einbauen und umso besser wird die Strecke.

Helfer sind also immer willkommen ;-)


----------



## Znarf (10. Februar 2016)

Samstag, 13.02.16, 10.30Uhr - Baueinsatz am SMDH - Treffpunkt am Hedwigshof


----------



## Znarf (17. Februar 2016)

Hallo ihr Baudamen und -herren,

wenn ihr in den Kalender spickt, werdet ihr feststellen, dass in acht Wochen schon Eröffnung ist - nämlich am Sonntag, dem 24. April 2016.

Und was heißt das jetzt für euch? 

Kündigt euren Job mit dem Stinkefinger, setzt eure Kinder mit einer Dose Red Bull ohne Aufsicht vor die Playstation, verschrottet eure Modelleisenbahn mit dem Golfschläger, schmeißt das Smartphone mit Schmackes in den Biomüll und tretet die Büchersammlung in die Tonne, Schule - Uni, alles intellektueller Mist - ihr braucht das nicht mehr, denn ihr müsst nur noch bauen, bauen, bauen - wie auf dem Berliner Flughafen. 

Die gute Nachricht - der Wattkopf ist so feucht, da wird uns der Brandschutz keine Probleme machen.

Und was wollen wir jetzt ernsthaft von euch? 

Kommt zum nächsten Baueinsatz: Sonntag - 21.01.16 - 10.30 Uhr - Treffpunkt am Hedwigshof 

Wir bauen dann ein absolutes Sahnestückchen - das Wetter wird übrigens warm und gut. 13° und kein Regen! 



Grüße und ne gute Zeit
Franz fürs Bauteam

PS:
Ihr wollt ja immer etwas lernen: Laut chinesischem Empfängniskalender wird unser Trail männlich - am 25. oder 23. wäre er hingegen weiblich. Besser oder schlechter gibt es da nicht, das wissen wir ja zum Glück mittlerweile alle.


----------



## toschi (17. Februar 2016)

Znarf schrieb:


> ...Kommt zum nächsten Baueinsatz: Sonntag - 21.01.16 - 10.30 Uhr - Treffpunkt am Hedwigshof...


 der 21. januar war kein Sonntag  bimmel mal ne 02 da rein


----------



## Znarf (17. Februar 2016)

Eieiei - voll gepennt.

21.02.16 stimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (18. Februar 2016)

neue zeitrechnung ?
schade das ich nicht helfen kann. ihr seid der hammer


----------



## Znarf (24. Februar 2016)

Hallo liebe Verschwörungstheoretikerinnen und Verschwörungstheoretiker,

wie ihr wisst, haben diverse Weltregierungen uns über die letzten Monate mit der Erzeugung schlechten Wetters davon abhalten wollen, unseren geliebten SMDH-Trail zu bauen. 
Doch erstens haben uns Regen und Schnee kaum etwas anhaben können und zweitens habe ich unter meiner Bommelmütze stets ein Aluminiumhütchen getragen (tinfoil hat), auch um uns vor der kosmischen Rückstrahlung zu schützen. Glücklicherweise schirmen uns die Strommasten über der Strecke zusätzlich davon ab, deshalb knattert und knistert es immer so, das ist gewollt.  

Also - keinesfalls entgehen lassen - am Sonntag, 28.02.16, ab 10.30 Uhr zum Baueinsatz kommen. Treffpunkt wie immer am Hedwigshof. 

Wenn ihr ein Stückchen Alufolie mitbringt, falte ich euch auch ein Hütchen.

Verschwörerische Grüße
Franz fürs Bauteam

PS: Wenn ihr manchmal Zweifel habt, ob nicht doch ein Monster unter eurem Bett schläft oder euch heimlich jemand was in den Joghurt kippt, recherchiert doch einfach mal im Netz nach "Chemtrails" - aber natürlich nicht mit Google, sondern einer stilechten, subversiven Suchmaschine. Ich kann natürlich nichts darüber verraten, ich werde überwacht ;-)


----------



## Waldgeist (24. Februar 2016)

nimm mal eine normale Leuchstoffröhre mit und schau mal was mit ihr unter den Masten passiert...


----------



## Znarf (5. März 2016)

Sonntag 06.03.16 - Arbeitseinsatz am SMDH - Treffpunkt 10.30 Uhr am Hedwigshof


----------



## Znarf (21. März 2016)

Heads up!

Arbeitseinsätze diese Woche:

Donnerstag - 24.03.16 Treffpunkt 9:00 Uhr am Hedwigshof - Franz
Freitag - 25.03.16 Treffpunkt 10:30 Uhr am Hedwigshof - Udo + Jojo


----------



## Znarf (1. April 2016)

*Nächste Arbeitseinsätze*

Samstag - 02.04.16 Treffpunkt 10:30 Uhr am Hedwigshof - Franz
Sonntag - 03.04.16 Treffpunkt 10:30 Uhr am Hedwigshof - Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mdopp (30. April 2016)

Ich hab' gestern das tolle Wetter genutzt und bin die neue Strecke auch gefahren: 



War meine erste Abfahrt, also teils mehr "Begehung" als Downhill 
Aber zumindest kann man sich mit dem Video einen Eindruck von der Strecke verschaffen. Genial, was da beim Streckenbau im Winter so alles geleistet wurde.
Auch wenn noch nicht alles ganz fertig ist - großen Respekt und vielen Dank!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. April 2016)

Nur als Anmerkung. Der erste Ärger ist vorprogrammiert, wenn die Leute so weiter Parken wie bisher oder noch schlimmer.

Was ich gestern an Autos auf dem Privatgelände des Hedwighof (hinten vor der Scheune links) und an Hedwigquelle und an der Kreuzung von unten davor, vor dem Wald links gesehen habe, macht nicht froh. 

Faule Säcke!


----------



## shield (30. April 2016)

Tja, das war abzusehen. Das sind dann die Leute die andere als XCler beschimpfen nur weil sie keine doppelbrücke fahren...


----------



## Znarf (30. April 2016)

Parkproblematik ist uns bekannt und wir sind mit Markus vom Hedwigshof auch in enger Absprache.
Wir werden gemeinsam baldmöglichst einen Parkplatz unter der Bundesstraße einrichten. 

Mitteilung bezüglich Parksituation folgt heute Abend bzw morgen.

Alles gut ;-)


----------



## specialist (1. Mai 2016)

shield schrieb:


> Tja, das war abzusehen. Das sind dann die Leute die andere als XCler beschimpfen nur weil sie keine doppelbrücke fahren...


Hat jemand was gegen XCler? Federweg dient doch nur zum Ausgleich mangelnder Technik


----------



## DAKAY (1. Mai 2016)

Brauchts auf der Strecke denn ´nen Downhiller?


----------



## Chillout_KA (1. Mai 2016)

Nein ! , sind sehr viele ohne Downhiller unterwegs auf der Strecke.....


----------



## DAKAY (1. Mai 2016)

OK Danke, wenn ich das Video ansehe denke ich sogar, dass ein DH-Bike eher overdosed ist.


----------



## Kenny Garnet (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hab am 02.05. auf der neuen SMDH-Piste eine grüne Sport-Brille gefunden. Vermutlich hat die jemand dort am Wochenende liegen lassen oder verloren. Auf dem linken Brillenglas steht was. Das kann mir der echte Eigentümer zu seiner Legitimation sicher sagen.
Verlustmeldung bitte an info bei mtb-karlsruhe.de, Betreff Alpina-Brille, da ich ins Forum zu selten reinschau.


----------



## Proxx (16. Mai 2016)

He leute,
wollte mal wissen wie ihr die neue Strecke findet?
Der erste Teil und der untere Teil mit dem Drop gefallen mir ganz gut. Aber mit dem mittleren Teil kann ich mich nicht ganz anfreunden. Da kann man es kaum laufen lassen, weil man dauernd von zu vielen engen Kurven usw. ausgebremst wird. 

Grüße
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (16. Mai 2016)

Proxx schrieb:


> He leute,
> Aber mit dem mittleren Teil kann ich mich nicht ganz anfreunden. Da kann man es kaum laufen lassen, weil man dauernd von zu vielen engen Kurven usw. ausgebremst wird.
> 
> Grüße
> Max


 ich vermute mal das war so gewollt.


----------



## shield (16. Mai 2016)

Bis auf 2 offene Kurven Is der zweite Teil doch spitze?! Kann man schön durchbolzen


----------



## Sosn (17. Mai 2016)

Tag Leute!

Wollte mir die Strecke die Tage auch mal anschauen, aber hab sie nicht gefunden 

Die einzigste Googlemaps Taugliche Info war der Hedwigshof, also den angesteuert, aber der liegt ja noch vor dem Berg.. also dort erstmal stramm bergauf, hab ich auch kurz drauf 2 Abschnitte der Strecke gesehen, die ich aus Videos kannte.. also dacht ich einfach weiter Berg rauf wird man den Einstieg schon finden, aber ehm, kam 2mal an den Wildschweinen vorbei und dem Turm nahe, aber nix gesehen, nach zig Kilometern und irgendwo anders dann auf dem 'Gipfel' einen Trail Einstieg gefunden, der aber gleich satt steil, felsig und voller Drops und Jumper inmitten böse guckender Bäume war..und das war meinen Skills und meinem Bike eigentlich schon zu arg. Kam dann auch recht bald unten an..ohne auch nur ein Stück der neuen Strecke passiert zu haben, also wohl verfailed 

Kann mir wer helfen  ?


----------



## GhostKA (17. Mai 2016)

oSn420 schrieb:


> Tag Leute!
> 
> Wollte mir die Strecke die Tage auch mal anschauen, aber hab sie nicht gefunden
> 
> ...



Puhh also von alle Trails am Berg hast du den einfachsten (zum finden) nicht gefunden Du bist wahrscheinlich die Eisdiele gefahren wobei die eigentlich nicht sehr steil und felsig ist...gabs es ein Mini-Road-Gap auf der Strecke...von den Richtungsangaben (von den Wildschweinen richtung Funkturm) her gesehen müsste es aber passen. Also bei den Wildschweinen warst du quasi schon fast am Ziel, du hättest du einen Querweg tiefer sein müssen. Wenn du wieder da oben bist und wieder zu den Wildschweinen kommst, fährst du rechts vom Gehege einen schmalen Pfad hinuter, dann kommst du direkt zum Einstieg....Als weitere Orientierungshilfe der Name SMDH (Strom-Masten-DH) kommt nicht von ungefähr


----------



## Proxx (17. Mai 2016)

der Einstieg stimmt nicht ganz mit der Karte überein.
habs mal markiert (N48° 57.292' E8° 26.617'):


----------



## Sosn (17. Mai 2016)

Geilo, danke, damit sollte ichs finden!

Dann such ich einfach wieder die Schweinchen, durchpflüge ihr Gehege und schau dann direkt dahinter nach dem großen LOS! Schild / oder benutze die neuen Koordinaten.

Und joa der Trail den ich stattdessen gefunden hab war vielleicht nicht generell soooo steil, aber für mich, da es in der Tat gleich sehr felsig und da feucht rutschig los ging, und so eng und verwinkelt, dass ich da im ersten Abgang nich schnell genug runter getraut hab um die kleinen Jumper mitzunehmen, da ich dachte mein +20kg Tross schiebt dann unweigerlich in die nächsten Bäume.. Kam da btw auf der andern Seite des Berges raus, bei sonnem Schützenvereinsscheiss

Hier https://www.google.de/maps/place/Schützenhaus+Ettlingen/@48.9458207,8.428129,13.96z/data=!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0xf0b1ede0d78ebf0e!8m2!3d48.93048!4d8.4204

oder eventuell wars auch das hier  https://www.google.de/maps/place/Sc...0:0xc6d85d5427f2ea5b!8m2!3d48.96946!4d8.44476


----------



## -heinzel- (18. Mai 2016)

oSn420 schrieb:


> ... schau dann direkt dahinter nach dem großen LOS! Schild ...



So ein Schild hatte ich auch erwartet. Gab es aber - zumindest vor zwei Wochen - noch nicht. Nur eins, auf dem stand ungefähr: "hier wird gerade eine Strecke gebaut ... Eröffnung wird dannunddann sein"


----------



## ms06-rider (18. Mai 2016)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft Leute, sooo schwierig sind die Strommasten nun echt nicht zu finden...


----------



## black soul (19. Mai 2016)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft Leute, sooo schwierig sind die Strommasten nun echt nicht zu finden...


einfache lösung hier
http://www.wanderreitkarte.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (20. Mai 2016)

tja und heute gabs den ersten schweren Crash. Ich wünsche dem Jungen alle Gute und hoffe, dass er wieder auf die Beine kommt.


----------



## shield (21. Mai 2016)

Oh weia. Das tut mir leid für den Fahrer. Darf man erfahren was geschehen ist?


----------



## Znarf (29. Juni 2016)

Hallo ihr großen Gangster,

am Freitagnachmittag treffen wir uns um 15 Uhr am Hedwigshof zum großen Jumplinepumpline-Arbeitseinsatz. Die großen Tables sind schon verschoben, gemäht wird morgen noch und dann heißt es Schaufeln rein, raus, rauf und runter. Und zwar dalli.

Und betet bitte zum Wettergott, dass es endlich trocken bleibt, bestecht ihn, verkauft euren Erstgeborenen, verpfändet das Familiensilber und schmeißt euer Abschlusszeugnis in den Müll. Wir brauchen das alles nicht mehr, nur trockenes Wetter, damit wir endlich die ersehnte Jumpline herfummeln können. 

Wir freuen uns auf euch, 

Grüße 
Franz


----------



## shield (9. Juli 2016)

wer sich überlegt mal mitzuhelfen, darf das gerne tun. um euch einen mini eindruck zu verschaffen:



weitere infos auf der FB-Seite:
https://www.facebook.com/strommastdownhill/


----------



## GhostKA (16. August 2016)

So heute Morgen eine Pre-Work-Runde mit einem Kollegen gefahren. Nachdem ich bei der Erstbefahrung (im Mai und Regen) sehr enttäuscht von der neuen Strecke war, heute kurzes Update: Sehr geil! Vieles, eigentlich Alles verbessert und nun auch fast der ganze Hang fertig gebaut! Ich weiß nicht ob auch an den Anliegern was geändert wurde oder ob es nur das Wetter war, aber heute ging das Grinsen fast nicht aus dem Gesicht. Die Drops und die Jumpline machen Laune, mit perfekten Landungen. Daher ein großes Lob an alle Beteiligten, wir sind trotz Zeitdruck dreimal den Hang hoch, das sagt eigentlich alles. Also an Alle die (wie ich selbst auch) die Strecke zu früh verurteilten, zweite Chance geben, Spaß haben!


----------



## Znarf (16. August 2016)

Das freut uns sehr!
Finde ich gut, dass du das auch postest.

Es kommen unten sehr zeitnah noch ein paar hundert Meter dazu.

Hab grad mein Auto zu Schrott gefahren in den Alpen, habe jetzt also zwangsgedrungen Zeit zu bauen, weil ich hier bin statt im Urlaub  ;-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luneec (16. August 2016)

So Donnerstag schließe ich meine klausuren ab also was spricht gegen tägliche Baueinsätze? Von mir aus kanns Freitag morgen losgehen!


----------



## Znarf (18. August 2016)

http://www.michaeltermer.de/smdh/ 

Schaut euch mal die Fotos an. Sehr schick


----------



## Znarf (4. September 2016)

Hallo Leute, 


lange hab ich nix geschrieben, aber wir haben die ganzen Ferien gebaut wie wild.

Wir haben neue Drops, zwei neue Jumplinesektionen und ganz neu (und noch nicht ganz fertig) unseren tollen Northshore. 

Der ist so toll geworden, dass der momentane Abschluss im Verhältnis irgendwie zu mickrig ist. Wir haben den Club aber schon mit mehr als 600€ Budget für Holz belastet. 

Jetzt bauen wir halt eine Landung aus Erde, wenn ihr alle aber fleißig spenden würdet, könnten wir den Northshore erweitern und ein paar weitere tolle Sachen anschaffen.

Dazu haben wir endlich eine gute Spendenseite eingerichtet:
https://www.betterplace.org/de/proj...tb-downhillstrecke-des-mtb-club-karlsruhe-e-v

Dort ist genau beschrieben, was wir kaufen wollen und warum. Ihr könnt per Überweisung, Paypal und allem sonst spenden. Und es gibt sogar eine Spendenbescheinigung für die Steuererklärung, wir sind ja ein gemeinnütziger Verein.

Schaut euch einfach das Video und die Bilder auf der Facebookseite an, das geht auch ohne Facebookaccount. https://www.facebook.com/strommastdownhill/

Also, spendet fleißig 

Danke und Grüße 
Franz fürs Bauteam


----------



## lapir (9. September 2016)

Spende ist raus


----------



## gatex (13. September 2016)

Hallo,

habe gestern meine kleine Lampe auf dem SMDH verloren. Wenn sie jemand findet, würde ich mich über eine kurze Info freuen. Als *Finderlohn* schreibe ich eine* Tafel Schokolade* aus, also Augen auf ;-)

Modell: http://www.axasecurity.com/bike-sec...ederaufladbar/greenline50front50luxusbon-off/


----------



## _Vader (15. September 2016)

Gestern hat jemand Bilder gemacht, bei der Eisdiele und am SmDh. Von mir müsste auch eins von mir dabei sein. Falls derjenige hier rumgammelt kann er ja mir ne PN schicken. Danke


----------



## Znarf (15. September 2016)

War das ein Biker? Es sind ein paar Leute am Wattkopf gesehen worden, die aufmerksam beobachtet haben, was die Biker so machen. Evtl. will wieder jemand über die "lästigen" Biker und ihre unsäglichen Greueltaten vorgehen...


----------



## _Vader (16. September 2016)

Nee keine Angst, der eine war ein Biker, der andere sein Fotograf.


----------



## Znarf (16. September 2016)

Na dann ist ja alles prima


----------



## Stricherjunge (16. September 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> Gestern hat jemand Bilder gemacht, bei der Eisdiele und am SmDh. Von mir müsste auch eins von mir dabei sein. Falls derjenige hier rumgammelt kann er ja mir ne PN schicken. Danke


Könnten die Leute vom http://cycleholix.de/ gewesen sein. Die Fotos http://cycleholix.de/2016/09/dauertest-propain-twoface-teil-2/ sehen so aus, als könnten sie von dem Tag sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Vader (16. September 2016)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Könnten die Leute vom http://cycleholix.de/ gewesen sein. Die Fotos http://cycleholix.de/2016/09/dauertest-propain-twoface-teil-2/ sehen so aus, als könnten sie von dem Tag sein.



jup das waren sie.. Danke.


----------



## Znarf (18. September 2016)

Arbeitseinsatz 24.09.16 - WIR BRAUCHEN DICH!

Liebstes Herbstkind,

endlich ist der Regen da und wäscht den Staub vom Mastentrail.
Drum schreib ich schnell als Reaktion die altbekannte Helfermail.

Das Bremsloch setzt alsbald den Biker in der Kurv in Rage, 
Sommerstaub und Rieselsand füllen die Drainage.

Es schüttet wie aus Eimern, die Radler fahren in die Tiefe,
das Ergebnis ist die sinusförmge, crashriskante Riefe.

Bis nix mehr geht und es beim Ballern einfach nur noch stempelt,
schlammverkrustet, vom Farn gebrannt, der Trail wird oll verhempelt.

Nimm Schaufel, Hack und Spaten und leih uns deinen Arm. 
Mach heile und gesund, was niederwarf der Rüpel mit den Stollen. 
Stell wieder her, mach fit und frisch - den sommerlichen Charme.

DAS DARF MAN WOLLEN!

SAMSTAG 24.09.16 Arbeitseinsatz am SMDH - Treffpunkt 10 Uhr am Hedwigshof, bei jedem Wetter.

Wir brauchen euch um den Trail herbstfit zu machen, sonst müssen wir im Zweifelsfall sperren bei Regen.
Kommt und helft also zahlreich. Wenn ihr wisst, dass ihr sicher kommt, schreibt eine kurze Mail oder einen Kommentar. Dann können wir besser planen, wer und was wo geschaufelt wird.

Was dringend erledigt werden muss:

Zwei Kurven nach dem Kreisel müssen verbessert werden, diverse Bremswellen und Löcher aus den Anliegern müssen entfernt werden, die Drainagen müssen gewartet werden.

Beim Baueinsatz könnte ihr auch die neuesten Facts zum TRAILCENTER ALBTAL erfahren. Aber nur live und vor Ort ;-)

Wir freuen uns auf euch,

Franz fürs Bauteam

PS: Auf speziellen Wunsch hier noch ein nützlicher Fakt: Die Reime in diesem Gedicht sind fast so schlecht wie die aus der Seitenbacherwerbung. Auf Wikipedia kann man nachlesen, dass die Werbespots von Seitenbacher "polarisieren". Das bedeutet also: Die einen finden das toll, die anderen finden das "scheisse". Definitiv bleiben gereimte Dinge aber besser im Gedächtnis. Also gibts Reime in der Helfermail UND Kraftausdrücke. z.B. Scheiße (mhd. = schīʒe für scheißen; auch Scheiß[1] oder Schiss[2]) ist eine vulgäre Bezeichnung für Kot von Mensch und Tier sowie derb umgangssprachlich für ein als unangenehm empfundenes Ereignis. Der Duden, der den Begriff 1934 aufnahm, definiert Scheiße auch als derb abwertend für „etwas sehr Schlechtes, Unerfreuliches, Ärgerliches“ und ist etwa auch als Fluchwort Bestandteil von Wendungen, Redensarten und Sprichwörtern.


----------



## Waldgeist (18. September 2016)

Gog=Weingärtner um Tübingen "Ich stehe auf der Neckarbrück und spuck den Fischen ins Genick", 
do sagt der Gog: "Des ko i besser: I stand uff d'r Neggrbrück und steck d'r Fenger in d'r Arsch." 
Secht d'r Studend: "Das reimt sich doch gar nicht." Druff secht der Gog: "Aber dichta duads!"


----------



## nailz (20. September 2016)

Ertsmal Respekt für das, was ihr da unter den Strommasten in den Hang gebuddelt habt. Ich bin vom 1.-3.10. auf Familienbesuch in Grünwettersbach und habe mich hier im lokalen Forum etwas umgesehen, weil ich mein Bike mitnehmen möchte und bin auf diesen Thread und eure Strecke gestoßen.
Ick freu mir schon drauf 
Gibts eine Art "Ampel" oder Bekanntgabe, ob die Strecke, je nach Wetterlage etc, befahren werden darf oder gesperrt ist? Demanch würde ich mein Protektorengedöns packen, bzw zu Hause lassen.
Wie lange dauert es ca wieder nach oben zu schieben, bzw fahren? (Ich muss mir etwas Zeit für die Family freihalten )
Ich war schon ein paar Jahre nicht mehr im Park/DH-Piste und komme mit meinem Enduro....was ich so auf Videos bei You***be sehen konnte, sollte das größtenteils problemlos fahrbar oder umfahrbar sein.
Gibts vor Ort eine Spendenbox oder geht das nur über betterplace?


----------



## Hen_Ren (20. September 2016)

Eine "Ampel" gibt's nicht, halt den Thread hier im Blick oder die Seite "Strommastendownhill Karlsruhe" in Facebook, dort gibt es aktuellere Ansagen. Die Strecke kann man auch mit nem XC-Hardtail abfahren, kommt halt auf die Geschwindigkeit an und ob man alle Sprünge etc. mitnimmt oder dran vorbeirollt, Enduros sind dort schon am häufigsten gesehen. Du brauchst ca. 12-20 min von ganz unten hochgeradelt, schieben keine Ahnung.


----------



## Znarf (21. September 2016)

Spenden gehen aktuell nur über betterplace.org

Die Befahrung ist grundsätzlich bei jedem Wetter erlaubt, wenngleich bei strömendem Regen die Jumps im untersten Teil leiden. Aber wir bessern das momentan möglichst schnell nach, weil im Moment der SMDH ja die einzige legale Möglichkeit am Wattkopf ist.

Das ist schon definitiv zu wenig.

Wenn wir da noch nach Wetter oder Witterung sperren, kann man nichtmal eine wohlverdiente Runde drehen, bloß weil es regnet.

Sobald wir mehr legale Strecken haben, die im Wald auch den Regen besser wegstecken, geben wir evtl ne Empfehlung diesbezüglich.

Bis dahin freuen wir uns, wenn wir Helfer für die Streckenwartung haben ;-)

Enduro ist vollkommen ausreichend...

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Thebike69 (21. September 2016)

So, gleich mal gespendet


----------



## skask (24. September 2016)

Ebenso. Das muss man einfach unterstützen!


----------



## BrooKy (2. Oktober 2016)

So, nun ist die Eisdiele platt. War Freitag am Wattkopf und da wurden grad fleißig Bäume gefällt und auf dem Trail verteilt. Hatte ja noch die Hoffnung, dass die Strecke auch legalisiert wird, aber das war es dann wohl. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Proxx (2. Oktober 2016)

Oh nein - das ist sehr traurig!
Die Bäume waren ja zuvor schon lange markiert.


----------



## Thebike69 (2. Oktober 2016)




----------



## BrooKy (2. Oktober 2016)

Schmucker bin ich gefahren, da waren auch Bäume markiert. Der muss dann wohl als nächstes dran glauben. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Proxx (3. Oktober 2016)

der obere Teil der Eisdiele ist dicht und das Roadgap haben sie auch herausgerissen


----------



## shield (3. Oktober 2016)

endlich sind sie konsequent.
nicht dass ich mich darüber freue, dass die trails zerstört werden, aber der forst hat zu lange nur geredet und nicht gehandelt. das schafft ja wohl jetzt die basis für neue legale trails.


----------



## _Vader (3. Oktober 2016)

Da bist du aber arg optimistisch.. 
Wie ist denn der Verhandlungsstand? Gibts da neue Infos von den Clubleuten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrooKy (3. Oktober 2016)

shield schrieb:


> endlich sind sie konsequent.
> nicht dass ich mich darüber freue, dass die trails zerstört werden, aber der forst hat zu lange nur geredet und nicht gehandelt. das schafft ja wohl jetzt die basis für neue legale trails.


Hä? Also die Argumentation hinkt etwas... Auf dem letzten Schild an der Eisdiele stand "Weg gesperrt, bitte die offizielle Downhill-Strecke nutzen." Das klingt für mich eher nach "Ihr habt was ihr wolltet, also gebt jetzt endlich Ruhe!" 

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## shield (3. Oktober 2016)

BrooKy schrieb:


> Hä? Also die Argumentation hinkt etwas... Auf dem letzten Schild an der Eisdiele stand "Weg gesperrt, bitte die offizielle Downhill-Strecke nutzen." Das klingt für mich eher nach "Ihr habt was ihr wolltet, also gebt jetzt endlich Ruhe!"
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


hast du schon mit förstern gesprochen? warst du im dialog mit leuten die sich mti der sache auseinander gesetzt haben?

die sache ist doch die: alle trails sind unter 2m breite und somit illegal. die alte diskussion "dass es nur ne frage der zeit war, bis sie geschlossen werden" müssen wir nicht schon wieder anfangen.

ich wollte nur sagen: vorher haben sie alles mit schildern gesperrt und es geduldet, rechtlich gesehen war es aber nicht erlaubt.
anstatt die eisdiele, den alten smdh und sonstige trails wirklich platt zu machen, habe sie immer wieder nur schilder aufgestellt und bänder gespannt. als ob das die MTBler hindern würde.

und du sagst es: ja wir haben jetzt was wir wollen, also können wir jetzt ruhe geben. da sich aber alle sportler nicht auf einer einzigen strecke austoben können wird den menschen wohl schnell klar werden, dass noch andere (legale) strecken her müssen...  (meine theorie)


----------



## Znarf (3. Oktober 2016)

Also wir "Clubleute" stehen konkret in Verhandlung für die nächsten Strecken. Die Ausgangsvoraussetzungen für weitere Genehmigungen sind sehr viel besser als noch vor einem Jahr.

1. der SMDH wird sehr gut angenommen und sehr viel befahren (ja, nicht von allen und nicht als einzige Strecke, wir selbst wollen auch Abwechslung ;-), aber insgesamt ist er unbestreitbar erfolgreich)

2. der Club hat sich als zuverlässiger Partner für die Stadt, die Naturschutzbehörden und den Forst erwiesen, aus "offizieller" Sicht geht man also bei der nächsten Strecke kein Risiko mehr ein, ob das überhaupt klappen kann...

3. Tourismusvertreter und Politik haben (z.B. durch die deutlich gestiegene Mitgliedszahl im MTB-Club, Berichterstattung in den lokalen Medien, Mundpropaganda etc.) erkannt, dass es immense Nachfrage und Interesse am Thema "legale, RICHTIGE Biketrails" gibt. Das lassen die sich nicht entgehen. Die sind aktiv auf uns zugekommen und wollen (nach guter Zurede und guter Werbung unsererseits) ein "Trailcenter Albtal"!
Dass es kommt ist keine Frage, es wird eine ganze Reihe legaler Trails entstehen. Der Ettlinger Oberbürgermeister und die Bürgermeister der Albtalkommunen haben grünes Licht gegeben!
Das braucht aber Zeit, weil viel, viel Arbeit dahintersteht, gerade auch bei Genehmigungen etc. gerade auch was die Verhandlungen und Auflagen mit den Naturschutzbehörden betrifft. Und Geld ist übrigens auch ein Thema. Nebenbei: Wir sind auf Sponsorensuche. Wir brauchen 50.000-100.000€, fürs erste.

Ich habe in den letzten Monaten mit fast allen relevanten Verantwortlichen Gespräche geführt, dabei ist mir bewusst geworden, dass für die meisten Nicht-Biker unsere "Lebenswelt" oder Sichtweise kaum bekannt ist. Wenn die illegalen Trails nicht auf allen Onlinekarten und in unzähligen Videos publik gemacht würden (von den Bikern selbst) und nicht andere Randgruppen, wie Pilzsammler, Jäger usw. sich aktiv beschweren würden (was ich blöd finde, aber auch verstehen kann  - wenn Motocrosser auf "unseren" Trails fahren, schimpfen wir auch), dann wüsste im Büro keiner was von den Trails und würde vermutlich auch keiner was dagegen tun, einfach weil es keinen interessiert. Wir sind immernoch eine Randgruppe. Noch.

Ich (und andere Leute vom Club) haben innerhalb des letzten Jahres versucht, Wege zu finden, die illegalen Trails zu legalisieren. Wir haben uns die Zähne ausgebissen. Da ist viel Zeit und viel Kraft reingeflossen. Vergeblich. Da hängen so viele juristische Fallstricke dran, weil diverse Gesetze verletzt sind. Keine Chance ohne massig Geld und gute Anwälte. Und irgendwann muss man akzeptieren, dass es vermutlich einfacher ist, NEUE legale Trails zu schaffen. Deshalb haben wir parallel in dieser Richtung auch weitergemacht.

Leider kann ich euch nicht sagen, übermorgen geht es los. Ich bin aber bester Hoffnung und gebe alles dafür, dass es Richtung Frühjahr konkret losgeht.

Ich bin auch zuversichtlich, dass wir euch in den nächsten Wochen schon genauere Infos liefern werden, wie es weitergeht und wie ihr mithelfen könnt. Wartet einfach auf die Ankündigung zum "Trailcenter Albtal". Es wird klein losgehen, wir sind ein ehrenamtlicher Verein mit aktuell 450 Mitgliedern. Und nur eine Handvoll Leute setzt sich im Projekt aktiv ein oder baut, ist ja alles ehrenamtlich. Wenn wir 1000 Mitglieder hätten, sähe das schon anders aus ;-)

Die Unterstützung aller Biker können wir nämlich gebrauchen, wir wollen alle das Gleiche.

Mehr gute Trails, die uns keiner wegnehmen kann.


----------



## Proxx (4. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde es super, dass sich der MTB Club so einsetzt und das Vorhaben klingt auch spitze. Der legale SMDH macht jetzt auch richtig Spaß (zu Beginn war ich etwas enttäuscht).
Aber realistisch gesehen wird er nächstes Jahr der einzig „vernünftige“ Trail in KA sein.
2014-2015 war das Trail-Angebot am Wattkopf und Edelberg zwar illegal aber vielfältig. Ich konnte von der Haustür losradeln und die Trails genießen. Für nächstes Jahr muss ich mir dann ein Alternativangebot überlegen z.B. Pfalz. Ist schon schade, dass man aus der Heimat verdrängt wird.


----------



## _Vader (4. Oktober 2016)

alles klar, dann werd ich mich auch mal anmelden..


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt bin ich gerade Mitglied im Club geworden (um wenigstens minimal zu Unterstützen) und muss nun eigentlich wieder austreten?

Ich will keine legalen Trailghettos, ich will dass die 2m-Regel verschwindet. 

Mit immer mehr legalen Ghettos wird der Zustand immer mehr verfestigt.


----------



## Luneec (4. Oktober 2016)

Die 2 Meter Regel ist bei der Schließung der Eisdiele nur von untergeordneter Bedeutung. Es geht sich schlichtweg um das Bauen eines Weges ohne Genehmigung auf Privatgrund, denn der Wald gehört jemanden, ob Privatperson oder Staat ist da egal. Es ist jetzt auch egal ob es sich um eine DH strecke handelt oder nicht, denn ein Reitweg oder eine Motocross Strecke wäre genauso dicht gemacht worden.


----------



## BrooKy (4. Oktober 2016)

shield schrieb:


> hast du schon mit förstern gesprochen? warst du im dialog mit leuten die sich mti der sache auseinander gesetzt haben?
> 
> die sache ist doch die: alle trails sind unter 2m breite und somit illegal. die alte diskussion "dass es nur ne frage der zeit war, bis sie geschlossen werden" müssen wir nicht schon wieder anfangen.
> 
> ...



Meine Erfahrung aus den letzten Jahren war aber eher die, dass lediglich mit Verweis auf bestehende Verbote Wege gesperrt, Strecken plattgemacht und Strafen verhängt werden. Als Alternative wurden dann noch die zahlreichen Forstautobahnen > 2 Meter genannt und damit war die Sache erledigt. Freut mich allerdings zu lesen, dass man sich auf Verwaltungsseite derzeit scheinbar tatsächlich auch konstruktiv mit der Sache beschäftigt.

Bzgl. der Rechtslage bin ich zwiegespalten: Die 2-Meter-Regel ist für mich kein Argument und wird ignoriert. Anders sieht es aber bei illegal gebauten Strecken aus, da ist es konsequent und nachvollziehbar, so etwas zu unterbinden. Auch wenn mein Bikerherz natürlich blutet.


----------



## _Vader (4. Oktober 2016)

BrooKy schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Rechtslage bin ich zwiegespalten: Die 2-Meter-Regel ist für mich kein Argument und wird ignoriert. Anders sieht es aber bei illegal gebauten Strecken aus, da ist es konsequent und nachvollziehbar, so etwas zu unterbinden. Auch wenn mein Bikerherz natürlich blutet.



Sieht für mich nach Willkür aus. Wie rechtfertigst du denn deine Unterscheidung? Ist schließlich beides illegal.. 
Bist du die illegalen Strecken gefahren?


----------



## BrooKy (5. Oktober 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> Sieht für mich nach Willkür aus. Wie rechtfertigst du denn deine Unterscheidung? Ist schließlich beides illegal..
> Bist du die illegalen Strecken gefahren?


Wieso ist das Willkür? Da ist doch ein klarer Unterschied: Finde es grundsätzlich nachvollziehbar, dass per Gesetz nicht einfach jeder mit nem Klappspaten losrennen und den Wald umgraben darf. Warum ich einen öffentlichen Wald- oder Wanderweg jedoch nicht mit dem Fahrrad befahren darf, erschließt sich mir nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (5. Oktober 2016)

Es ist und bleibt mehr oder weniger kriminell wenn man einfach eigene Wege mit Sprünge am Berg anlegt. Absolut nachvollziehbar dass diese endgültig geschlossen und entfernt werden. 

Ansonsten habe ich persönlich wenig Interesse an Bikeparks und/oder an legal angelegten Wegen, sondern der Kampf gegen die 2 Meter Regel sollte weiterhin forciert werden. Ich bin auch weiterhin der Meinung dass Mountainbiker und Wanderer sich durchaus Wege sharen können. Durch legal angelegte Strecken wie auch der SMDH sollte jedoch nicht signalisiert werden dass die Mountainbiker die 2 Meter Regel so einfach akzeptieren.


----------



## _Vader (5. Oktober 2016)

Naja, das Verständnis für solche Gesetze hängt für viele Menschen vom Ausmaß ab. Keiner, will akzeptieren, dass alle Wege unter 2m kategorisch für Fahrräder gesperrt sind, da manauf manchen Wegen auch bei schönem Wetter keinen einzigen Wanderer trifft und auch keine übermäßige Abnutzung des Weges sieht. Aber manche Pfade sehen durch das starke Blockieren des HR aus, wie vom Wildschwein umgegraben, hier würden es wahrscheinlich viele Biker verstehen, wenn man den Weg für sie sperren würde. Ebenso beim Anlegen von Strecken. Klar kann nicht jeder den Wald umgraben, aber wenn eine Strecke schon ewig existiert und es viele Biker in dem Raum gibt, kann man auch unter der Vorraussetzung, dass keine neue gebuddelt werden darf, diese dulden (weil sonst evtl wieder iwo anders eine gebuddelt wird). Das eine Gesetz kategorisch ablehnen und das andere nicht, ist halt messen mit zweierlei Maß.
Übrigens werden Wege durch benutzen gepflegt und es entstehen auch laufend neue Wege, ebenfalls durch Benutzung (zumindest daheim in der Pfalz). Meist von Füßgängern, die Wildwechsel immer mehr nutzen. Wer bestimmt, dass Biker keine neuen Wege bauen dürfen, Fußgänger aber schon? Meiner Meinung nach hängt das auch vom Ausmaß ab. Wenn 10 Leute 4 Wochen lang mitm Spaten in den Wald ziehen und 20 Sprünge bauen wirds eher geschlossen als, wenn langsam durch Benutzung ein Weg entsteht.

Was ich eigtl sagen will: Ich denke man sollte, auch gerade um den Wald zu schützen, hier und da ein paar "illegale" Strecken dulden oder wenigstens legale Strecken verwaltungstechnisch leichter zu genehmigen, damit keiner auf die Idee kommt überall neue zu bauen. Halt ein bisschen gesunden Menschenverstand bei der Anwendung von Gesetzen walten lassen.


----------



## franticz (5. Oktober 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> oder wenigstens legale Strecken verwaltungstechnisch leichter zu genehmigen


 
In Deutschland? Das passiert erst wenn Schweine fliegen können.. Oder Reiner Kalmund dünn ist..


----------



## BrooKy (5. Oktober 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> Naja, das Verständnis für solche Gesetze hängt für viele Menschen vom Ausmaß ab. Keiner, will akzeptieren, dass alle Wege unter 2m kategorisch für Fahrräder gesperrt sind, da manauf manchen Wegen auch bei schönem Wetter keinen einzigen Wanderer trifft und auch keine übermäßige Abnutzung des Weges sieht. Aber manche Pfade sehen durch das starke Blockieren des HR aus, wie vom Wildschwein umgegraben, hier würden es wahrscheinlich viele Biker verstehen, wenn man den Weg für sie sperren würde. Ebenso beim Anlegen von Strecken. Klar kann nicht jeder den Wald umgraben, aber wenn eine Strecke schon ewig existiert und es viele Biker in dem Raum gibt, kann man auch unter der Vorraussetzung, dass keine neue gebuddelt werden darf, diese dulden (weil sonst evtl wieder iwo anders eine gebuddelt wird). Das eine Gesetz kategorisch ablehnen und das andere nicht, ist halt messen mit zweierlei Maß.
> Übrigens werden Wege durch benutzen gepflegt und es entstehen auch laufend neue Wege, ebenfalls durch Benutzung (zumindest daheim in der Pfalz). Meist von Füßgängern, die Wildwechsel immer mehr nutzen. Wer bestimmt, dass Biker keine neuen Wege bauen dürfen, Fußgänger aber schon? Meiner Meinung nach hängt das auch vom Ausmaß ab. Wenn 10 Leute 4 Wochen lang mitm Spaten in den Wald ziehen und 20 Sprünge bauen wirds eher geschlossen als, wenn langsam durch Benutzung ein Weg entsteht.
> 
> Was ich eigtl sagen will: Ich denke man sollte, auch gerade um den Wald zu schützen, hier und da ein paar "illegale" Strecken dulden oder wenigstens legale Strecken verwaltungstechnisch leichter zu genehmigen, damit keiner auf die Idee kommt überall neue zu bauen. Halt ein bisschen gesunden Menschenverstand bei der Anwendung von Gesetzen walten lassen.



Ich hab mal irgendwo gehört, dass man selbst als Fußgänger nicht einfach so abseits von Wegen im Wald umherspazieren darf - keine Ahnung ob das stimmt, wäre aber logisch und würde damit auch die Entstehung derartiger Trampelpfade zumindest theoretisch ausschließen.

In Deutschland sind solchen Themen aufgrund des gängigen Regelungswahns halt immer problematisch. Wenn's blöd läuft, kann nämlich der Eigentümer bzw. Pächter für Dinge haftbar gemacht werden, die auf seinem Grundstück passieren. Ein Crash auf einer illegal gebauten MTB-Strecke wirft da sicherlich einige Fragen auf.

Ich denke, man muss auch differenzieren zwischen (halbwegs) naturbelassenen Wegen/Trampelpfaden und gebauten Bike-Strecken. In der Pfalz gibt es auch keine 2-m-Regel, trotzdem darf ich dort nicht einfach einen Wanderweg zur Downhillpiste umgraben. Auch gibt es bestimmte Wege, die entweder komplett oder zumindest zu Stoßzeiten für Biker gesperrt sind (z.B. Felsenwanderweg in Rodalben). So würde ich mir das in BW auch wünschen: Gebaute Piste in ausgewiesene Bikeparks verlegen bzw. umwandeln, normale Waldwege pauschal zum Befahren freigeben und dann halt bestimmte Wege sperren, wenn es die Gegebenheiten erfordern (Publikumsverkehr, Beanspruchung, etc.).


----------



## Znarf (5. Oktober 2016)

Mal kurz in eigener Sache:

Sonntag 09.10.16 Arbeitseinsatz am SMDH!

Treffpunkt 11Uhr am Hedwigshof

Der untere Abschnitt mit den großen Tables muss herbst- und winterfest gemacht werden. Wir haben jede Menge Schotter. Kann jemand eine Rüttelplatte organisieren und bedienen? Ich spendiere dafür eine Ladung Steaks vom Hedwigshof 

Grüße und bis Sonntag 
Franz fürs Bauteam


----------



## _Vader (6. Oktober 2016)

Vieleicht ist es illegal, aber es interessiert niemanden, weil es keine schnellen oder gravierenden Eingriffe gab. Besagter Weg ist mittlerweile auch in den Karten des Pfälzer Wald Vereins zu finden. Aber im Pfälzer Wald ist das auch ein wenig anders. Da gibts soviel Wald und Wege und auch Waldwege, manchmal verschwinden welche innerhalb eines Jahres. Dann entsteht irgendwo ein neuer Weg. So war das schon immer. Oder wie glaubst du entstehen die Pfade im Wald? Der Forst legt die sicherlich nicht an. Manchmal Jäger, manchmal Wanderer und manchmal halt auch Biker, wobei nur die Bikestrecken Unmut hervorrufen. Je mehr Sprünge usw desto mehr Unmut. Deswegen wären die meisten Pfade im Wald wohl illegale Pfade, wenn man lang genug auf der Zeitachse zurückschaut. 

In Bayern z.B. haben die ne glückliche Formulierung im Gesetz. Geht ungefähr so:"Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen und das Reiten ist im Wald nur auf Straßen und *geeigneten* Wegen zulässig."
Falls bei nem Sturz oder so geklagt wird, entscheidet das Gericht, dass der Weg wohl nicht geeignet war.. Damit sind alle Waldbesitzer oder Pächter immer aus dem Schneider. Ziemlich schlau gemacht..


----------



## Znarf (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde gut, dass die Situation hier so sachlich geführt wird!

Das zeigt, dass Mountainbiker nicht pauschal wilde Rowdies und Idioten sind, wie wir manchmal ja durchaus dargestellt werden.

Die meiner Ansicht beste Quelle momentan für BW zum Thema:

http://www.fahrradland-bw.de/filead.../Mountainbike-Handbuch-Baden-Wuerttemberg.pdf

Da sind alle Infos drin. Zur Haftung, Genehmigung, möglichen Ausnahmen etc.

Das bedeutet keineswegs, dass ich den Gesetzesstand oder Zustand persönlich ideal finde. Aber es ist der rechtliche Rahmen, an den man gebunden ist, wenn man öffentlich/gemeinnützig agiert als Verein o.ä.

Wenn ihr euch das Handbuch durchlest, bekommt ihr einen Eindruck, wie das mit der Genehmigung läuft für uns im Albtal.

Weder Spaziergang noch absolut unüberwindbarer Behördenjungel, sondern irgendwo dazwischen.
Und dann stark abhängig von den Sachbearbeitern.

Glücklicherweise sind uns die mittlerweile, wie schon erwähnt, viel wohlgesonnener.

Die Haftungslage im Wald ist in BW übrigens ganz vernünftig geregelt. (Bis auf die Aufnahme illegaler Biketrails mit Stunts, die dürften nämlich durchaus als "waldfremde" Gefahren interpretiert werden können)


----------



## franticz (6. Oktober 2016)

ich freu mich schon auf den "natürlichen" Trail den ihr bauen wollt Znarf  hoffe ihr bekommt bald die genehmigungen und könnt anfangen


----------



## -heinzel- (6. Oktober 2016)

franticz schrieb:


> [...] den "natürlichen" Trail den ihr bauen wollt [...]


'ne witzige Idee: wenn man die Genehmigung hat in einem bestimmten Areal einen Trail zu bauen, den Spaten erst mal im Schuppen stehen lassen und nur Schilder auf zu stellen. Die Leute einfach mal 'nen Jahr lang durch's Gemüse fahren lassen. Danach braucht man den Spaten vermutlich auch nicht mehr rausholen.

Bezüglich der 2m-Regel: bin auch der Meinung, dass die vorrangig weg muss. Allerdings würde das am Wattkopf/Edelberg kaum was bringen, weil es da (im Gegensatz zur Pfalz) so gut wie keinen Bestand an spannenden Waldwegen gibt. Auch ohne 2m-Regel ist das Neuanlegen von Wegen nicht erlaubt (Eisdiele und Co also illegal).
Und ja: Fußgänger dürfen auch nicht abseits bestehender Wege Trampelpfade schaffen oder Wildwechsel begehen.
Man könnte natürlich eine der bestehenden öden Waldautobahnen renaturieren, aber das ist wohl Utopie.
Ohne 2m-Regel - aber auch ohne neu angelegte Trails, müsste man immer noch den Raum KA verlassen, um Spaß zu haben.

Grüße
  heinzel =u}


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rattfahra (8. November 2016)

*Vereinsmeisterschaft Downhill 2016*
Am 03. Dezember 2016 findet die erste MTB- Club Karlsruhe Vereinsmeisterschaft auf der neuen SMDH- Strecke statt. Hierzu sind alle Mitglieder herzlich eingeladen.
Zur Teilnahme bitte bis spätestens 21.11.2016 anmelden unter: https://www.mtb-karlsruhe.de/?q=node/348
Genaue Infos zum Ablauf unter: https://www.mtb-karlsruhe.de/?q=sys... 2016.pdf#overlay-context=node/347?q=node/347


----------



## Thebike69 (8. November 2016)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> *Vereinsmeisterschaft Downhill 2016*
> Am 03. Dezember 2016 findet die erste MTB- Club Karlsruhe Vereinsmeisterschaft auf der neuen SMDH- Strecke statt. Hierzu sind alle Mitglieder herzlich eingeladen.
> Zur Teilnahme bitte bis spätestens 21.11.2016 anmelden unter: https://www.mtb-karlsruhe.de/?q=node/348
> Genaue Infos zum Ablauf unter: https://www.mtb-karlsruhe.de/?q=system/files/ausschreibung vereinsmeisterschaft 2016.pdf#overlay-context=node/347?q=node/347



Wenn zu wenig Starter sich melden, dürfen denn auch Nichtmitglieder sich anmelden?


----------



## shield (8. November 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Wenn zu wenig Starter sich melden, dürfen denn auch Nichtmitglieder sich anmelden?


ich kenn mich nicht aus, aber könnte wohl wegen der versicherung ein problem sein


----------



## Thebike69 (8. November 2016)

shield schrieb:


> ich kenn mich nicht aus, aber könnte wohl wegen der versicherung ein problem sein



Mh, schade. 
Bin leider kein Vereinsmensch mehr da ich zu oft wech bin und einem Verein nichts bringen würde.


----------



## Rattfahra (8. November 2016)

Ich weiss es selbst nicht, bin ebenfalls noch nicht lange Mitglied im Verein


----------



## Znarf (8. November 2016)

Also ihr "bringt" dem Verein definitiv auch was, wenn ihr nicht oft hier seid. Erstens durch euren Mitgliedsbeitrag und zweitens die Interessenvebekundung, die hintendran steht. Wir können da viel besser gegen Behörden etc. unseren Standpunkt abgrenzen, wenn wir mehr Mitglieder haben.

Für unser neues und großes Projekt werden wir alle Unterstützung in jeglicher Form gebrauchen können ;-)

Egal ob tatkräftig manuell, ideell mit einer stillen Mitgliedschaft, in Form von Spenden oder auf sonstige Weise.

Ich bin eigentlich auch überhaupt kein Vereinsmensch, aber ich habe meinen Spaß, die typischen "Vereinsklischeeveranstaltungen" meide ich und bringe mich nur da ein, wo ich meinen Spaß habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (12. November 2016)

wer auch immer beim 24h-Automaten (beim Hedwigshof) Getränke kauft und die leeren Flaschen oben am SMDH Einstieg abstellt, sollte sich Gedanken machen in wie weit diese Sache für das Bild als uns Mountainbiker förderlich sein soll.


----------



## Znarf (12. November 2016)

Ja, das ist eine echte Sauerei. 

Müll am Trail ist absolut inakzeptabel.

Bitte nehmt alles mit, was ihr seht, auch wenn es nicht von euch ist.

Das Bauteam macht das auch schon...


----------



## Thebike69 (12. November 2016)

Das machen nur Sozialschache


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. November 2016)

Das ist nicht witzig.


----------



## shield (12. November 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Das ist nicht witzig.


das mit den "Sozialschwachen" oder das mit dem "Müll"?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. November 2016)

Das mit dem Müll. Und das andere nur eingeschränkt. Eher nein.


----------



## Thebike69 (13. November 2016)

Habe immer eine Mülltüte dabei und nehme auch immer ordentlich Müll mit. 
Dachte es wird weniger aber nix, manchmal kommt es mir vor als ob mich jemand beobachte und danach wieder absichtlich wieder Müll hinwirft.....


----------



## Znarf (13. November 2016)

Auf jeden Fall finde ich deinen Einsatz gut.
Wenn wir jemanden erwischen, der Müll rumliegen lässt, bekommt derjenige halt definitiv Streckenverbot.


----------



## Waldgeist (13. November 2016)

Das ist leider überall zu beobachten, dass Abfälle einfach weggeworfen werden. Das fängt mit Zigarettenkippen vor Ampelanlagen an und setzt sich mit 1-Weg-Dosen Plastik- und Glasflaschen fort.. Es wird ja schon jemand aufräumen.
1. z.B. Schüler und Kindergartenkinder im Rahmen der Dreck-Weg-Wochen!!!
2. Straßenreinigung und Müllabfuhr auf Kosten des Steuerzahlers.
3.Dann beschwert man sich in Leserbriefen über den Dreck in Landschaft und Stadt....


----------



## Stricherjunge (13. November 2016)

Lässt sich ein Streckenverbot auf einer frei zugänglichen Strecke denn umsetzen? Eventuell ist es effektiver denjenigen wegen illegaler Müllentsorgung, sofern rechtlich möglich, anzuzeigen, auch wenn das sehr kleinlich erscheint. So oder so müssen die Leute erstmal von jemandem, der sich verantwortlich fühlt erwischt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Vader (13. November 2016)

Wenn jeder den/die bösen Buben darauf hinweist, dass er/sie gefälligst ihren Müll mitnehmen sollen geht das vlt auch ohne Verbote und Anzeigen. Ich galub die bringen sowieso nichts, da dann sofort eine Rebellenhaltung entsteht und sie erst Recht den Müll in die Landschaft  kipppen. 

Mal was anderes: Wer von Euch fährt denn den Roadgap über die "Kloschüssel"? Reizt mich sehr, allerdings sieht die Landung etwas haarig aus. Erfahrungen?


----------



## Znarf (13. November 2016)

Streckenverbot geht "problemlos" der Club ist Betreiber der Strecke und hat "Hausrecht". Er stellt sie lediglich gemeinnützig, kostenfrei der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung.
Wir bezahlen ja auch die Versicherung etc. 

Ich bin auch grundsätzlich für Belehrungn bzw. die pädagogische Variante.

Ich habe aber auch schon eine Person dreimal (an unterschiedlichen Tagen) ohne Helm angetroffen. Nach mehrfacher Ermahnung habe ich dann mit einem Streckenverbot gedroht. 
Das hat dann geholfen. Er hat einen Helm gekauft.

Das sind eben die Nutzungsbedingungen. Ohne Helm oder mit Müll ist die Betriebssicherheit gefährdet und die Stadt bzw. Naturschutzbehörde könnte dann auch die Betriebserlaubnis entziehen. Steht so im Vertrag.

Aber so wild ist es ja nicht. Es geht momentan um ein paar Flaschen und Dosen.

Aber wir wollen es ja nicht einreißen lassen ;-)

Wenn da eine Dose liegt, liegt gleich die nächste daneben.


----------



## DAKAY (13. November 2016)

Stellt doch einen Mülleimer auf. Wenn ihr Glück habt, müsst ihr wenigstens den Müll nicht mehr zusammensammeln.


----------



## Stricherjunge (13. November 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Wer von Euch fährt denn den Roadgap über die "Kloschüssel"? Reizt mich sehr, allerdings sieht die Landung etwas haarig aus. Erfahrungen?


 Schau mal, hier in dem Video fährt das jemand. 



Ich bins auch noch nicht gefahren, weil mir der Absprung unsympathisch ist.


----------



## Stricherjunge (13. November 2016)

Znarf schrieb:


> Streckenverbot geht "problemlos" der Club ist Betreiber der Strecke und hat "Hausrecht". Er stellt sie lediglich gemeinnützig, kostenfrei der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung.
> Wir bezahlen ja auch die Versicherung etc.



Das Aussprechen geht problemlos, aber es lässt sich ja nur sporadisch kontrollieren. Solange die Androhung funktioniert ist es ja cool.

Früher in Rüppur im Bikepark konnte man halt sagen, was man wollte und es hat nichts genützt.


----------



## shield (13. November 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Stellt doch einen Mülleimer auf. Wenn ihr Glück habt, müsst ihr wenigstens den Müll nicht mehr zusammensammeln.


wenn wir einen mülleimer aufstellen würden, dann laden wir dazu ein dass der müll entsorgt wird.
jeder der seinen kram mitbringt ist dafür verantworlich und kann den müll wieder mitnehmen und selbst zuhause entsorgen.

Edith sagt:

Wer aktuelle Updates über die Konditionen vom SMDH will, sollte sich die App "Trailforks" runterladen (gibts für alle Smartphones) oder immer wieder auf folgender Seite vorbeischauen:
*HIER KLICKEN FÜR EINE GRATIS WASCHMASCHINE*


----------



## shield (27. November 2016)

welcher faule hund schafft es nicht mal die paar meter den berg hochzutreten und muss an der hedwigsquelle parken?
wieder ein grund dafür, dass die ämter und behörden uns nicht dulden.

Anhang anzeigen 550124 Anhang anzeigen 550125 

wenn der besitzer natürlich ein grundstück hat, dann sollte er auch direkt dort parken. der farradträger macht mich persönlich etwas skeptisch.


----------



## Waldgeist (27. November 2016)

gestern morgen gegen 11.30 waren die Wege gegenüber dem Hedwigshof, wo das Erdbeerfeld war, mit mehreren Fahrzeugen, darunter auch Kleinbusse und Transporter, ebenfalls zugeparkt und die Räder waren ringsherum aufgestellt.


----------



## Hen_Ren (1. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab am späten Dienstag Nachmittag eine Lenkerlampe auf dem SMDH gefunden. Wer mir sagen kann wie sie aussieht oder Marke/Besonderheit angeben kann, bekommt sie wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (1. Dezember 2016)

Sonntag 11:20 Uhr, Mann Mitte 40 mit neuem eBike und seinem 10-jährigen Bub war der 'Falsch'-Parker.
Ich tippe auf 'Neuling'  der Mountainbiken noch nicht  'begriffen' hat.


----------



## nummer768 (1. Dezember 2016)

Warum schreibt ihr alles doppelt in zwei Threads?


----------



## Luneec (3. Dezember 2016)

Noch mal an alle: der SMDH wird heute den größten Teil des Tages gesperrt sein da heute die vereinsmeisterschften ausgetragen werden, besucher sind aber gern gesehen


----------



## Thebike69 (3. Dezember 2016)

Wann beginnt die Veranstaltung?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Dezember 2016)

Start ab 11. Die Jugendklassen am Ende sind nicht vor 13 Uhr angekündigt. Damit hast du einen Zeitrahmen.


----------



## shield (3. Dezember 2016)

mini Video von heute:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hen_Ren (4. Dezember 2016)

Spaß hat's gemacht, großen Dank an die Organisatoren und Helfer!


----------



## matou (6. Dezember 2016)

shield schrieb:


> mini Video von heute:



Sehr schön!
Und hier gibts noch Fotos von Michael. 

http://www.michaeltermer.de/smdh-2/


----------



## black soul (7. Dezember 2016)

und hier
http://www.dieterschmitt.de/2016/12/spektakulaer-downhill-am-smdh/


----------



## shield (17. Dezember 2016)

an alle fahrer, nutzer und genießer des SMDHs:

die letzten teilstücke sind aufgrund des wetters gesperrt um weitere spurrillen zu vermeiden. bitte respektiert die absperrungen des bauteams.

als kleiner trost: das bauteam gibt mächtig gas, damit neue feature entstehen können und es hier und da alterntive linien gibt. die neusten veränderungen und konditinen des SMDH könnt ihr wie immer auf trailforks (habt ihr die app schon?) einsehen.


----------



## shield (7. Januar 2017)

*INFO AN ALLE SMDH BEFAHRER*

Heute wurde die Umfahrung für die beiden Tables im 4. Segment fertig gestellt.
Diese führt an den Drops vorbei, durch das Gestrüpp und auf der von oben gesehen rechten Seite auf der Wiese hinunter!

Bitte haltet die Absperrungen ein, damit sich in den nächsten Tagen der Trail beim Tauwetter erholen kann und nicht weiter verspurt wird - Danke!


----------



## Nerd (26. Januar 2017)

Wie ist denn aktuell der Zustand vom SMDH? 
Die letzte Meldung auf Trailforks sagt schlecht / unfahrbar, ist aber schon 2 Wochen alt. Hat sich inzwischen etwas geändert?


----------



## matou (26. Januar 2017)

Gestern abend war es Staubtrocken gefroren. Die Hauptlinie war nicht vereist. Schneehöhe 2-3 cm. Sehr gut fahrbar.
Das könnte sich in den nächsten Tagen recht schnell ändern...


----------



## shield (26. Januar 2017)

Die Änderung auf Trailforks folgt in den nächsten Tagen - wir sind gerade im Gespräch bzgl Baueinsätzen, da die Bäume und Büsche gefällt wurden und so ein "Aufräumkommando" erstmal sauber machen muss.

Fahrbar ist der SMDH trotzdem wie @matou geschrieben hat.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Januar 2017)

Ich denke "Unten" ist immer noch gesperrt, bzw. es gibt eine Alternative ab den Drops?


----------



## shield (26. Januar 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich denke "Unten" ist immer noch gesperrt, bzw. es gibt eine Alternative ab den Drops?



Im Moment haben wir eine Umfahrung an den Drops gebaut.
Wir planen gerade eine wetterfeste Umfahrung für die Tables die auf den letzten Abschnitt (am Feld entlang) führt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luneec (26. Januar 2017)

Ein neuer Bericht ist online.


----------



## _Vader (26. Januar 2017)

Gibts schon irgendwelche Neuigkeiten bezüglich einer neuer Strecke?


----------



## Luneec (27. Januar 2017)

Der Verein steht derzeit in Verhandlungen mit den relevanten Stellen, bis diese jedoch abgeschlossen sind kann ich nicht viel darüber sagen, außer das es hoffnung gibt . 

Innerhalb der nächsten Monate sollte es jedoch konkrete Neuigkeiten geben.


----------



## ciao heiko (4. Februar 2017)

BrooKy schrieb:


> Ich hab mal irgendwo gehört, dass man selbst als Fußgänger nicht einfach so abseits von Wegen im Wald umherspazieren darf - keine Ahnung ob das stimmt, wäre aber logisch und würde damit auch die Entstehung derartiger Trampelpfade zumindest theoretisch ausschließen.



Fussgänger dürfen im Wald und in der Landschaft grundsätzlich querfeldein laufen. Ausnahmen davon gibt es in Schutzgebieten, Waldschonungen, landwirtschaftlichen genutzten Flächen während der Vegetationszeit und noch ein paar Ausnahmen mehr.
https://dejure.org/gesetze/BNatSchG/59.html
http://norm.bverwg.de/jur.php?bwaldg,14



_Vader schrieb:


> Wer bestimmt, dass Biker keine neuen Wege bauen dürfen, Fußgänger aber schon?



Auch Fussgänger dürfen keine Wege aktiv anlegen. Wo aber durch häufige Nutzung ein Trampelpfad entsteht, ist dieser juristisch als Weg zu sehen. Es ist dem Grundeigentümer, in Absprache mit dem Forst, aber möglich diesen Weg zu sperren.

Radfahrer dürfen grundsätzlich nur auf Wegen und Strassen fahren. Die Landeswaldgesetze schränken das aber je nach Bundesland weiter ein (z.B. 2 Meter Regel BaWü)



Znarf schrieb:


> Die meiner Ansicht beste Quelle momentan für BW zum Thema:
> http://www.fahrradland-bw.de/filead.../Mountainbike-Handbuch-Baden-Wuerttemberg.pdf
> Da sind alle Infos drin. Zur Haftung, Genehmigung, möglichen Ausnahmen etc.
> Das bedeutet keineswegs, dass ich den Gesetzesstand oder Zustand persönlich ideal finde. Aber es ist der rechtliche Rahmen, an den man gebunden ist, wenn man öffentlich/gemeinnützig agiert als Verein o.ä.



Das Handbuch ist ein bürokratisches Monstrum. Wenn aus touristischen Zwecken Trails ausgewiesen werden sollen, dann sollen das die Leute tun, die mit dem Tourismus Geld verdienen. Den Einheimischen nutzt dies wenig, denn sie wollen nicht immer die gleiche handvoll Trails fahren.

Dabei sollte man aber wissen, dass jeder Meter neu ausgewiesener Strecke von der Politik angeführt wird um die 2 Meter Regel aufrecht zu erhalten.
So lobt das MLR die eigenen Bemühungen in einer Stellungnahme an das Parlament zum aktuellen Stand der Ausweisung von Trails
_Eine Abfrage bei den unteren Forstbehörden zeigt, dass aktuell ca. 150 Kilometer Trailstrecken vorhanden sind, *wovon ca. 70 Kilometer seit 2014 neu ausgewiesen wurden*. Zudem bestehen Planungen für einen zeitnahen Ausbau weiterer rund 80 Kilometer Trailstrecken. Insgesamt wurden in den letzten Jahren im Rahmen des vorhandenen Wegenetzes mehrere Hundert Kilometer Mountainbikerouten ausgewiesen. Die Strecken verfügen in der Regel deutlich über 10 % Trailanteile._
https://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live/sites/LTBW/files/dokumente/WP15/Drucksachen/7000/15_7588_D.pdf

Wir einheimische Mountainbiker fahren seit 20 Jahren auf allen Wegen. Es wäre unser Wunsch dies legal zu tun, aber wir können das auch noch einige Jahre weiter wie gewohnt handhaben. Wer meint ein paar Strecken ausweisen zu müssen, der hat akzeptiert dass die 2 Meter Regel bestehen bleibt und damit schliesst er alle Biker dauerhaft vom Rest der Wege aus.

Das MTB Handbuch ist definitv der falsche Weg und andere Bundesländer haben diesen Bürokratiewahnsinn auch nicht nötig. Wenn ich nur schon lese, dass man die Beschilderung eines bestehenden Weges von der Zustimmung des Grundeigentümers abhängig macht, so entspricht dies nicht §37.5 des Landeswaldgesetzes. Der Waldbesitzer muss so eine Beschilderung dulden, wenn es die Forstbehörde anordnet.
http://www.landesrecht-bw.de/jporta...prod.psml&max=true&aiz=true#jlr-WaldGBWV14P37
Aber lieber stärkt man die Position des Waldbesitzers, als das Interesse der Radfahrer richtig zu gewichten. In Albstadt musste man Aufgrund eines Einspruches die Strecken teuer umplanen, dabei hätte der Forst die Genehmigung erteilen können.

Etwas anderes ist die Genehmigung von speziellen Freeridestrecken wie dem SMDH. Die DIMB sieht den Bedarf an solchen dezidierten Freeridestrecken und versucht beratend zu wirken. Die Genehmigung solcher Strecken hat aber nichts mit der 2 Meter Regel zu tun und war auch schon vor dem Handbuch möglich.

Eine unvoreingenommene Publikation zu den oben aufgeführten Fragen der Haftung, VSP und der Duldungspflichten ist die Infosammlung Natursport des deutschen Wanderverbandes.
http://www.natursportplaner.de/pdf/Infosammlung-Natursport_Stand-2015-03-31.pdf


----------



## _Vader (4. Februar 2017)

Luneec schrieb:


> Der Verein steht derzeit in Verhandlungen mit den relevanten Stellen, bis diese jedoch abgeschlossen sind kann ich nicht viel darüber sagen, außer das es hoffnung gibt .
> 
> Innerhalb der nächsten Monate sollte es jedoch konkrete Neuigkeiten geben.



ok danke, kannst du noch kurz sagen warum das geheim ist, weil theoretisch sind doch bestimmt alle parteien vertreten und somit besteht eigtl keine notwenidigkeit.


----------



## Luneec (4. Februar 2017)

Es sind noch nicht alle Rahmenbedingungen festgelegt und solange das nicht steht ist es nicht im Interesse der Sache das Halbwahrheiten oder Sachen die am Ende doch nicht umgesetzt werden umher schwirren. Dazu wurde auf der Jahreshauptversammlung des MTB Club Karlsruhe einiges gesagt. Lange wird das aber nicht mehr dauern. Details kommen dann von Znarf.


----------



## _Vader (4. Februar 2017)

ok danke.


----------



## Stricherjunge (25. Februar 2017)

An den Dude aus Bayern mit dem wackelnden Hinterrad, den wir heute am SMDH getroffen haben: Falls du hier mitliest, check mal ob die Schrauben an deiner Bremsscheibe richtig fest sind. Das fiel mir eben noch ein, war bei mir auch so.


----------



## shield (25. Februar 2017)

an den und die Dudes und Dudinas die heute "voll krass fett" die absperrungen missachtet haben obwohl eine absperrung klar eine absperrung ist und ich extra noch hinterher schreie und dann noch blöd angemacht werde - ich habe inzwischen bei solchen menschen echt schadenfreude falls was passiert. tut mir leid, dass ich schon so denke. 

es reissen sich menschen den arsch und die finger auf für die strecke und jeder denkt "ach wenn nur ICH da durch fahre ist es ja nicht schlimm."
vollpfosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Februar 2017)

Ganz ehrlich. Foto machen. Hier posten. Ich verspreche die dann auch jedes mal anzuscheissen, wenn ich sie sehe.


----------



## Mr_J_Nied (25. Februar 2017)

Ist der SMDH denn aktuell komplett gesperrt? Oder nur ein (kleiner) Teil? 
Wollte bald mal wieder hin..

Danke..

Edit: laut Trailforks sind wohl nur Teile gesperrt. 
Lohnt es sich trotzdem morgen hin zu fahren?
Kann man die Sperrungen gut umfahren?

Gesendet von meinem XT1572 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luneec (26. Februar 2017)

es sind nur kleine Teile unten gesperrt. die ersten drei segmente sind komplett offen und fahrbar. unten die flachen teile sind dicht da dort das wasser nicht abläuft.


----------



## Mr_J_Nied (26. Februar 2017)

Danke!
Wurde aber leider doch nix heute. 
Dann nächste Woche..

Gesendet von meinem XT1572 mit Tapatalk


----------



## _Vader (28. Februar 2017)

shield schrieb:


> an den und die Dudes und Dudinas die heute "voll krass fett" die absperrungen missachtet haben obwohl eine absperrung klar eine absperrung ist und ich extra noch hinterher schreie und dann noch blöd angemacht werde - ich habe inzwischen bei solchen menschen echt schadenfreude falls was passiert. tut mir leid, dass ich schon so denke.
> 
> es reissen sich menschen den arsch und die finger auf für die strecke und jeder denkt "ach wenn nur ICH da durch fahre ist es ja nicht schlimm."
> vollpfosten.



Warum wundert und/oder ärgert euch das? 
War an dem Tag nicht da und weiß nicht wie die Strecke aussah, aber wenn sie gesperrt ist, obwohl kein Grund ersichtlich ist, dann werden immer Leute die Absperrung umfahren. War gestern seit langem mal wieder dort und hab die neuen Teile und Verbesserungen ispiziert. 
Hab aber auch keinen Grund entdeckt, warum man nicht hätte fahren können.  War nur eine Stelle bisschen matschig, aber nicht viel und nicht so, dass man eingesunken wäre. Gut, wahrscheinlich isses heute nach dem Regen wieder schlechter, aber gestern hätte man auf jeden Fall nichts kaputtgefahren. 
Verstehe auch, dass ihr eure Bauten schützen wollt und so sperren und entsperren, dass möglichst nichts kaputtgeht. Aber manchem scheint das evtl ein bisschen kleinkariert. Wenn man "sensibel" sperrt, sollte man auch sensibel wieder entsperren, sonst führt dasss zu Unverständnis und Missachtung. 
Man fährt halt idR recht weit an und will die beste Sektion mit den Tables unten gerne mitnehmen. Dazu sind die meisten Biker ja sowieso immer auf illegalen Trails unterwegs und deshalb hat man sich für Verbote bestimmt ein bisschen desensibilisiert. 
Wenn ihr vlt ein Schild mit dem Grund der Sperrung aufstellt und ne Bitte sich dran zu halten, werden bestimmt weniger Leute diese missachten.

Klar besteht auch immer eine Kluft zwischen den Bauenden und den ausschließlich Nutzenden, ich kenn das von unseren Trails von früher, aber sich zu ärgern bringt eh nix und größere Absperrungen, die man jetzt sogar baulich errichtet, führen meiner Meinung nach zu einer Eskalation. Der nächste temperamentvolle Typ, der an einem schönen Tag gerne gefahren wäre, reißt diese vlt einfach ab und dann ist schon halb Krieg. Deswegen lässt man halt die drei Typen, die sich nicht dran halten, einfach fahren. Dadurch entsteht auch kein großer Schaden und man spart sich Stress und Ärger. Schließlich wollen ja alle nur Spaß haben und Stress abbauen.

Will jetzt hier auch keinen verteidigen, nur damit ihr auch die andere Seite seht.

Grüße


----------



## shield (28. Februar 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Warum wundert und/oder ärgert euch das?
> War an dem Tag nicht da und weiß nicht wie die Strecke aussah, aber wenn sie gesperrt ist, obwohl kein Grund ersichtlich ist, dann werden immer Leute die Absperrung umfahren. War gestern seit langem mal wieder dort und hab die neuen Teile und Verbesserungen ispiziert.
> Hab aber auch keinen Grund entdeckt, warum man nicht hätte fahren können.  War nur eine Stelle bisschen matschig, aber nicht viel und nicht so, dass man eingesunken wäre. Gut, wahrscheinlich isses heute nach dem Regen wieder schlechter, aber gestern hätte man auf jeden Fall nichts kaputtgefahren.
> Verstehe auch, dass ihr eure Bauten schützen wollt und so sperren und entsperren, dass möglichst nichts kaputtgeht. Aber manchem scheint das evtl ein bisschen kleinkariert. Wenn man "sensibel" sperrt, sollte man auch sensibel wieder entsperren, sonst führt dasss zu Unverständnis und Missachtung.
> ...



okay sorry. ich versuch mich zu beherrschen bei dem was du geschrieben hast.

wir waren früher alle mal radfahrer (also wir aus dem bauteam) die irgendwo ne schaufel mit in den wald genommen haben, daher wissen wir wie schwer es ist sich zurückzuhalten und sich an sperrungen zu halten. bitte denke nicht, dass wir das nicht berücksichtigen.

was du allerdings alles aufführst sind genau die argumente die wir andauernd von typen zu hören bekommen, wenn wir sie drauf ansprechen, warum sie die sperrungen missachten: "ich hab ja nur gedacht....", "die anderen sind aber auch...", "heute is doch nicht matschig..."

bei sowas werd ich ich wirklich wütend.
stell dir mal bitte vor, wir würden bei jedem sonnenschein wieder rausfahren, ne bodenprobe nehmen und davon abhängig die gesperrten segmente wieder öffnen...wie viel zeit wäre das denn? wir machen das ehrenamtlich - nicht hauptamtlich.
wären wir mehr leute im bauteam, dann könnte man ja sogar einen "schichtplan" anfertigen wer an welchem tag den trail checkt. (das machen wir übrigens seit einigen monaten zu ZWEIT und aktualisieren sehr häufig auf trailforks.)

zum thema schilder: tut mir leid, aber ich finde deine ausführungen echt lächerlich - es standen so viele schilder, die den genauen grund benannt haben, es waren klare absperrungen mit flatterband, bäumen, erbauten GATTERN, paletten. aber die meisten können nicht lesen oder denken "wenn nur ICH durch fahre, dann macht es ja nichts aus." - und genau diese typen reissen dann wohl die absperrungen samt schilder nieder. achso nein, stimmt: es war ja der schwarze mann oder der heilige geist...

also häng bitte hinter deine zahl "3" noch zwei Nullen ran....


und meine schlussendliche meinung (ja ihr könnt sie alle nicht mehr hören):
kommt zum baueinsatz, schreibt einen von uns an und schaut euch an was wir da machen. es ist zum kotzen wenn du gerade einen sprung geshaped hast, alles abgesperrt hast und dann 2 typen an der absperrung vorbeirasen, obwohl du daneben stehst und dir die lockere erde wieder aufpflügen.
wir haben gestern 6 stunden lang nur holzgatter repariert, weil die ja auch nur vom wind umfallen und nicht von irgendwem der mit dem lenker dran hängen bleibt.


so jetzt gehts mir besser - ich hab mich abreagiert.
prost mahlzeit und helau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Vader (28. Februar 2017)

shield schrieb:


> okay sorry. ich versuch mich zu beherrschen bei dem was du geschrieben hast.
> 
> wir waren früher alle mal radfahrer (also wir aus dem bauteam) die irgendwo ne schaufel mit in den wald genommen haben, daher wissen wir wie schwer es ist sich zurückzuhalten und sich an sperrungen zu halten. bitte denke nicht, dass wir das nicht berücksichtigen.
> 
> ...



Schön, dass du dich an mir abreagierst, obwohl ich mich dran gehalten hab. Hut ab. 
Erstens hab ich gar nichts von: "ich hab ja nur gedacht....", "die anderen sind aber auch..." geschrieben, zweitens hab ich nicht  gemeint ihr sollt jeden zweiten Tag Sperren und Entsperren, sondern überlegen ob ihr bisschen großzügiger fahren lasst, wenn anscheinend 300 Leute die Absperrung umfahren weil sie der Meinung sind, die Strecke ist fahrbar. Immerhin ist sie ja zum Fahren da und nicht zum Schonen. Wenn ihr das nicht für gut oder sinnvoll erachtet, auch ok. Sollte nur eine Denkanstoß sein. Drittens hab ich kein einziges Schild gesehen, dass die Sperrung erklärt hat. (nicht jeder hat die app) Ich meinte das so: Absperrung sind ja da und dann ein Schild auf dem bsplweise steht: "Frisch geshapter Kicker! Bitte an die Absperrung halten!" oder so. Ich denke die meisten würden das einsehen, auch wenn die Strecke sonst gut aussieht. Finde es halt lächerlich, aber mir fällt es leichter mich an sowas zu halten, wenn ich den Grund kenne. Ich denke vielen geht es ähnlich.

Wie gesagt, wir hatten früher in der alten Heimat genau das gleiche Problem und haben uns dann immer mächtig aufgeregt und reingesteigert wenn unsere neu gebauten kicker kaputt waren. Iwann haben wir dann einfach eingesehen, dass es nichts bringt, wir uns woanders ähnlich verhalten und haben versucht die Teile so zu bauen, dass der Regen kombiniert mit Fahrrad nicht so schnell Zerstörung hervorruft. Wenn man sich nicht so arg drüber aufregt, ist es halb so wild. 

Allerdings am Bauteam vorbei druch die Absperrung zu heizen ist schon äußerst dreist.. da geb ich dir Recht.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Februar 2017)

Nagelbretter vor der Bauzone?


----------



## shield (28. Februar 2017)

@_Vader 

bitte les nochmal meinen Beitrag bzgl. Schildern usw. Ich will mich hier nicht wiederholen müssen und doppelt rechtfertigen. Das macht keinen Spass.
Und was du unter "großzügiger fahren" meinst hab ich immer noch nicht verstanden. Gesperrt ist gesperrt. Punkt. Sorry 
Nenn mich einen Ar$ch, aber ich hab meine Meinung für mich (und manche - NICHT ALLE - aus dem bauteam dieselbe). Ich spreche hier also nur für mich.


----------



## Stricherjunge (28. Februar 2017)

Wir brauchen eine Mauer!

Ne, Spaß. Aber ein bisschen konstruktive Kritik, die Statusupdates nur bei Trailforks zu machen halte ich für nicht ideal, weil nicht jeder die App benutzt. Besser auf allen Kanälen streuen, also Facebook, Homepage, hier und Trailforks. Ist ja eigentlich nur Copy&Paste.
Zum Thema Absperrungen habe ich den Gedanken und eigene Erfahrung (unten in Rüppur), dass egal wie aufwändig die Absperrung gebaut wird, es Leute gibt, die sie ignorieren. Selbst eine zwei Meter Hohe Mauer würde wahrscheinlich nichts bringen. Wäre es dann nicht sinnvoller anstatt stundenlang Paletten zu reparieren den Trail nur mit einer Kette zu sperren, die an zwei Pfosten angeschlossen ist und nen Schild dran zu hängen?

Btw ich verstehe generell nicht warum man nen matschigen Trail fährt, da muss man viel zu viel treten.


----------



## _Vader (28. Februar 2017)

Hab ich gelesen. Es gab wohl Schilder, die jetzt weg sind. Aber die Absperrungen sind noch da, weil wieder aufgebaut.
Dachte du hast nicht verstanden was ich gemeint hab, weil du dann wieder mit Gattern, Paletten und sonstigem kamst.

Mit "großzügiger" Fahren meine ich, die Sperrungen ein bisschen früher aufheben als sonst und dafür in Kauf zu nehmen dass ein paar Schäden entstehen, dafür muss man evtl nicht so viele Absperrungen reparieren oder wiederaufbauen. Bisschen mehr Toleranz und sich dafür weniger Ärgern. 
Ich nenn dich nicht Ar$ch und will eigtl nicht mit dir rumstreiten, aber eine festgefahrene Meinung ist nie gut.
Eiglt wollt ich konstruktiv eine paar Vorschläge machen machen, damit ihr euch nicht so viel ärgern müsst. Weil wenn ihr das handtuch werft, haben wir alle nix davon. Aber lassen wirs, wenn die Meinung unabänderbar fest steht, bin ich wohl schon zu spät.


----------



## Znarf (28. Februar 2017)

Also,
wir diskutieren das Thema schon seit einer Weile im Bauteam. Ganz pragmatisch, wir müssen die Arbeitslast am SMDH pragmatisch halten, bevor wir überhaupt über weitere Strecken nachdenken können. Wer soll die sonst bauen und instandhalten?

Vielleicht sind wir naiv, wenn wir glauben, dass Absperrungen beachtet werden. Auf jeden Fall wollen wir nicht nur unsere Arbeit "beschützen", sondern auch die Strecke langfristig fahrbar halten. Gewisse Streckenelememte wie Dirts etc. können mit den uns zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln nicht komplett resistent gemacht werden. Egal wie sehr wir uns das wünschen.

Offensichtlich funktioniert es so wie gedacht nicht. Streckenabschnitte, die nicht bei jeder Witterung befahren werden können, ohne dass sie größeren Schaden nehmen, sind auf Dauer nicht zu erhalten, weil zu viele Leute trotzdem fahren. 

Es geht nicht um ein zwei Leute, die trotzdem fahren, es geht um jede Menge Leute. Es werden Gatter aus dem Boden gerissen, Schilder mehrfach abgerissen, Absperrbänder abgerissen. Geäst entfernt. Und irgendwer muss ja hinterher den Müll aufsammeln und neu absperren - oder es eben sein lassen. 

Die Erkenntnis ist für uns folgende:

Wir öffnen alle Abschnitte und machen keine Absperrungen mehr, wenn nicht Einsturzgefahr oder sonstiges besteht. 
Wir reparieren die unteren Abschnitte aber auch nicht mehr. Wenn sie nicht mehr befahrbar sind oder durch die Schäden zu gefährlich werden, werden sie rückgebaut. Statt der Jumpline und den Tables wird mittelfristig eine ganz schmale, naturbelassene Linie als Abschluss entstehen. Auf dem Feld wird nix mehr sein. Die Strecke wird ein paar hundert Meter kürzer. Der Pflegeaufwand für die oberen Abschnitte ist deutlich überschaubarer.

Deine Argumente sind für mich teilweise sehr valide, Vader. Die Transparenz kommt zu kurz. 
Allerdings hat shield auch Recht: Wir werden nicht bezahlt für die Arbeit. Die Bauzeit (oder Schilder drucken, aufstellen, wieder einsammeln, wiederaufstellen usw.) geht von unserer "Bikezeit" ab. 

Und jetzt kann ich nur für mich sprechen:
Eine gewisse Menge an Idealismus habe ich, gerade in den letzten Monaten ist bei mir wirklich sehr viel Freizeit in die Lobbyarbeit bezüglich weiterer legaler Strecken geflossen. Die Widerstände bei Jägern, Naturschützern und anderen Interessengruppen sind immens. Da muss man sich alles anhören und auch alles heißen lassen als Biker, egal wie gut die Intention dahinter ist. 

Und das ist ja auch in einem gewissen Maß okay und verständlich und vieles prallt da auch an mir ab. Wenn ich das endlos mitmachen würde, wäre ich aber irgendwann gefrustet.

Sehr viel Auftrieb gibt mir, dass viele Leute sich freuen über die Strecke(n) und unsere Arbeit. Außerdem dass ich überzeugt bin, dass es eine tolle und wenn richtig betrieben auch nachhaltige Sache ist, ich baue gerne, fahre gerne und träume davon, in einer Region zu leben, in der ich legal und ohne schlechtes Gewissen meiner Leidenschaft, dem Biken auf Trails, nachgehen kann. Wenn ich das auch noch mit dem Rad ab Haustüre statt mit Auto und Rad in die Pfalz oder sonstwohin machen kann, dann ist das sogar ökologisch und somit ein Gewinn für alle.


Und deshalb motiviere ich mich immer wieder, mich dafür einzusetzen, es gibt sehr tolle Momente, aber manchmal gibt's auch Dinge, die mir wirklich tierisch auf den Sack gehen. Oft ist es einfach Arbeit, die Disziplin erfordert.

Wichtig ist, dass möglichst viele Biker kapieren:

Unsere Arbeit ist nicht selbstverständlich, dass es den Smdh gibt ist nicht selbstverständlich, dass/ob wir noch weitere Strecken bekommen ist nicht selbstverständlich, sondern das alles hängt ganz direkt davon ab, wie wir uns als Gesamtgruppe benehmen und ob wir uns aktiv für unsere Interessen einsetzen. Und wenn die Leute (damit meine ich ausdrücklich nicht nur mich, sondern das sind ja eine ganze Menge Leute), die sich einsetzen, irgendwann keinen Bock mehr haben, weil von allen Seiten gebasht wird, dann geht halt nix voran 

Damit meine ich jetzt wiederum auch nicht dich, vader - das war ja kein Gebashe, ich verstehe deinen Beitrag als konstruktive Anregung. 

Nächste Woche müsst ihr übrigens alle die Daumen drücken, da sind zwei Termine bezüglich weiterer Trails anberaumt, auf die wir uns seit Monaten vorbereiten. Hoffentlich laufen die gut.


Bis dahin, 
Grüße 
Franz


----------



## Kraem (28. Februar 2017)

Was würde dagegen sprechen - statt ganzen Streckenabschnitten - einzelne Elemente zu sperren?


----------



## Znarf (28. Februar 2017)

Das machen wir teilweise, aber da ist immer das Problem mit der Sturzgefahr, weil ja nicht alles einsehbar ist.
Man müsste dann zwischendrin fast anhalten und umfahren etc. 
Wir haben stattdessen lauter Nasswetterumfahrungen gebaut, die man jederzeit problemlos nutzen kann bzw. könnte - und das tun ja auch viele.

Zumal die lehmigen Abschnitte unten in der feuchten Senke eben entweder einfach nass oder eben trocken und problemlos befahrbar sind. Da gibt's nicht viel zu rütteln. Seit Ende Dezember sind sie nass, liegen im Schatten und waren gefroren. So langsam beginnen sie durchzutrocknen, aber wenn jetzt wieder viel Regen fällt, dauert es halt noch bissl.

Die Stellen, die ein punktuell pragmatisch lösbares Drainageproblem hatten, haben wir mittlerweile gut im Griff. 

Der Rest der Strecke wird durch Erosion einen zunehmend ruppigen Charakter bekommen, das finde ich sogar ganz spannend...


----------



## Kraem (28. Februar 2017)

Znarf schrieb:


> Das machen wir teilweise, aber da ist immer das Problem mit der Sturzgefahr, weil ja nicht alles einsehbar ist.
> Man müsste dann zwischendrin fast anhalten und umfahren etc.
> Wir haben stattdessen lauter Nasswetterumfahrungen gebaut, die man jederzeit problemlos nutzen kann bzw. könnte - und das tun ja auch viele.
> 
> ...



Wäre vielleicht eine Lösung den unteren Teil teilweise frei zu machen und Elemente abzusperren, die neu gebaut wurden. Wenn es zu gefährlich ist kann man ja lieber eins mehr als eins zu wenig absperren, oder langfristig einen flüssigen Weg neben den kritischen Dingen her bauen. So können die Leute zumindest den unteren Abschnitt fahren. Die Strecke nach jeder mehrtägigen Regenperiode in der Zukunft zu sperren kann ja auch keine Lösung sein - weil es vermutlich nicht eingehalten und nicht praktikabel ist.


----------



## Znarf (28. Februar 2017)

Aber genau diese Lösung besteht doch schon. Es gibt eine jederzeit fahrbare, flüssig fahrbare Umfahrung für den Abschnitt, der mit dem lehmigen Anlieger startet und dann über die Drops zu den großen Tables führt. 

Einfach statt dem lehmigen Anlieger die mit blauem Pfeil markierte Alternativlinie fahren. Die geht durch bis zum nächsten Querweg und spart alle sensiblen oder bei Nässe gefährlichen Hindernisse aus, hat aber sogar kleine Absätze und Sprünglein, damit es nicht gar zu langweilig wird.

Mehr können wir doch wirklich nicht machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (28. Februar 2017)

Diese Verbotsignorieranten (leider ein immer größer werdendens Problem) schaffen es dann, dass die ehrenamtlichen mit ihrer Arbeit irgendwann resigniert aufgeben. Dann kommt der große Katzenjammer..., zu allererst dann von den Verursachern. Siehe auch das Müllproblem in der Umgebung des SMDH.


----------



## Kraem (28. Februar 2017)

Znarf schrieb:


> Aber genau diese Lösung besteht doch schon. Es gibt eine jederzeit fahrbare, flüssig fahrbare Umfahrung für den Abschnitt, der mit dem lehmigen Anlieger startet und dann über die Drops zu den großen Tables führt.
> 
> Einfach statt dem lehmigen Anlieger die mit blauem Pfeil markierte Alternativlinie fahren. Die geht durch bis zum nächsten Querweg und spart alle sensiblen oder bei Nässe gefährlichen Hindernisse aus, hat aber sogar kleine Absätze und Sprünglein, damit es nicht gar zu langweilig wird.
> 
> Mehr können wir doch wirklich nicht machen?



Dann schaue ich mir das beim nächsten Mal an. Am Samstag sah es wegen dem Absperrband tatsächlich so aus, als wäre der alles dort gesperrt.


----------



## _Vader (28. Februar 2017)

Znarf schrieb:


> Also,
> wir diskutieren das Thema schon seit einer Weile im Bauteam. Ganz pragmatisch, wir müssen die Arbeitslast am SMDH pragmatisch halten, bevor wir überhaupt über weitere Strecken nachdenken können. Wer soll die sonst bauen und instandhalten?
> 
> Vielleicht sind wir naiv, wenn wir glauben, dass Absperrungen beachtet werden. Auf jeden Fall wollen wir nicht nur unsere Arbeit "beschützen", sondern auch die Strecke langfristig fahrbar halten. Gewisse Streckenelememte wie Dirts etc. können mit den uns zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln nicht komplett resistent gemacht werden. Egal wie sehr wir uns das wünschen.
> ...



Ja, ich wollte nichts und niemanden niedermachen. Ihr leistet da schon sehr, sehr viel gute Arbeit und ich denke die, die allermeisten wissen das auch zu würdigen. Ich nehms auch shield nicht übel, wenn ihm mal der Kragen platzt.
Dachte nur, da der Umgangston der Kommentare viel Frust seitens der Baucrew ausdrückt, geb ich mal meine Erfahrungen zum besten. Nicht das, iwann keiner mehr Bock hat an der Strecke zu bauen.
Auch wir haben zu arbeitsintensive Bauten iwann dann einfach aufgegeben, weil der Aufwand viel zu hoch war. Macht das ruhig, das wird euch keiner übelnehmen und es ist eigtl langfristig nicht zu umgehen. Welches sind denn die arbeitsintensivsten Dinger? Die Tables nehm ich an. Man könnte auch überlegen nur einen Table dann wieder aufzubauen, nachdem sie erodiert sind. Oder wie auch immer. Kenn mich jetzt aber auch nicht gut genug mit der Bodenbeschaffenheit dort aus. Bei uns wars in der Pfalz, da hatten wir eher mit "zu sandig", als mit Lehm und zuviel Wasser zu kämpfen. Viele Steine/Holz wenig Erde hat immer gut funktioniert, aber das wisst ihr bestimmt alles selber und besser als ich. 
Das mit der Kette ist ne Überlegung wert.

Also dann drück ich mal die Daumen!


----------



## Rattfahra (2. März 2017)

Erstmal danke an @shield und @Znarf und all weiteren die sich ständig um die Strecke kümmern, pflegen und erweitern 
Ich bin eigentlich 1-2 mal im Monat auf dem SMDH und habe die ständige Entwicklung des Trails gesehen. Großen Respekt hierfür wie sich der SMDH in nichtmal einem Jahr weiter entwickelt hat. Neue Abschnitte, alternative Routen, neue Bauten und Nortshores. Mir persönlich ist es leider nicht wirklich möglich am Trailbau mitzuwirken da durch Beruf und Kind wenig Freizeit bleibt. Ich bin froh wenn ich alle 2 Wochen mal 5 Stunden Zeit habe für eine kleine Tour.
Absperrungen missachten geht überhaupt nicht. Normal sollte es für diejenigen die Absperrungen missachten 1-2 Strafstunden geben die beim nächsten Baueinsatz zu verrichten sind  Leider lässt sich sowas natürlich nicht umsetzen. Was bleibt sonst noch? Streckenverbot? Vielleicht kapiert es dann der Ein oder Andere.
Da ich die Strecke oft und gerne nutze bin ich seit Januar auch Mitglied im MTB Club Karlsruhe. Einfach um Euch und eure Arbeit zu unterstützen.
Kurz gesagt: Macht weiter so, scheisst auf die Idioten 

P.S.: Vielleicht wären Schranken aus Holz vor den einzelnen Abschnitten praktisch. Auch Mitten auf den Abschnitten vor bestimmten Tables oder so  So könnte man schnell Sektionen sperren und würde diese auch mehr oder weniger unfahrbar machen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. März 2017)

Wie soll den "Streckenverbot" umgesetzt werden? Das ist eine hohle Drohung ohne Wirkung. Leider.


----------



## Rattfahra (2. März 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Wie soll den "Streckenverbot" umgesetzt werden? Das ist eine hohle Drohung ohne Wirkung. Leider.


Mir ist natürlich bewusst dass sich das nicht einfach so umsetzen lässt. Wie schaut es denn da rechtlich aus? Hausrecht beim MTB Club Kalsruhe? Stadt Ettlingen? Stadt Karlsruhe?


----------



## shield (2. März 2017)

Das rechtliche kann ganz bestimmt znarf beantworten. 

Was uns aber schon bei Baueinsätzen oder beim eigenen befahren der Strecke Entgegenkommen ist: blöde Sprüche wenn man jemanden höflich auffordert einen Helm zu tragen. 

Natürlich drohen wir denjenigen auch ein Streckenverbot an. Manche Menschen interessiert es allerdings nicht und fahren weiterhin (gesperrte Abschnitte) ohne Helm. 

Damit bringen sie nicht nur sich selbst in Gefahr sondern das gesamte Projekt.


----------



## franticz (2. März 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Wie soll den "Streckenverbot" umgesetzt werden? Das ist eine hohle Drohung ohne Wirkung. Leider.


Selbstschussanlagen mit Gesichtserkennung. Die Software helf ich mit zu entwickeln. 

Ich find es wirklich traurig das es so Diskussionen überhaupt gibt.. Die gehen bestimmt auch nicht zu Freunden und schmeissen dort Müll hin.. Jetzt mal von der Thematik "Fahren ohne Helm" mal ganz abgesehen.

@shield es mag zwar so sein dass, das Projekt damit in gefahr gebracht wird, aber mal im ernst.. mehr als Schilder hinstellen und darauf hinweisen kann man auch nicht. Die Stadt kann wohl kaum erwarten das die ganze Zeit jmd an der Strecke sitzt und alles überwacht.


----------



## Znarf (2. März 2017)

Hallo Leute, 

2017 wird alles besser, schöner und neuer. Sogar die miefige Jahreszeit ist rum und erste Frühlingsanzeichen sind zu beobachten. Da haben wir uns gedacht - warum nicht auch den SMDH wieder GREAT machen? Vielleicht sogar noch greater als er 2016 war, denn jetzt ist ja 2017.

Und weil wir echte Macher sind, machen wir das natürlich auch und zwar SOON:
Samstag, 18.03.17 - BAUEINSATZ am SMDH - Treffpunkt 10.30Uhr am Hedwigshof

Das wird gleichzeitig die offizielle Saisoneröffnung, die Strecke ist an dem Tag NICHT befahrbar und gesperrt. Wer gebaut hat, darf spätnachmittags dann die jungfräuliche ("re-florierte") Strecke befahren, als Belohnung gewissermaßen 

Wir brauchen sehr viele Helfer, denn wir haben neben sehr vielen kleineren Dingen eine Elefantenaufgabe:

Wir müssen sehr viele Sandsteine sammeln und zum unteren Abschnitt schaffen, damit wir diesen widerstandsfähiger machen können. Wir bekommen dazu Unterstützung durch einen Pritschenwagen, der uns die Steine runterfährt. Sammeln und be- und entladen müssen wir aber selbst. Wenn wir dreißig Leute für zwei Stunden bekämen und jeder 100 Steine bewegt , dann können wir damit schon richtig viel tun? Stellt euch das vor so wie im alten Ägypten. Wer will, der kann sich sogar mit Lukas frisch präparierter Harke das Gehirn durch die Nase rausziehen lassen, allerdings nur auf eigene Verantwortung. Verbandsmaterial und Balsamöl zur Mumifizierung bitte auch selbst mitbringen. Katzen dürfen wir nicht vergraben, also bitte nicht mitbringen.

Recheln müssen wir übrigens auch jede Menge, für den Erosionsschutz. Und diverse andere Dinge gibt es auch. Ihr seid also wirklich dringend benötigt und herzlich willkommen.

Der Baueinsatz findet bei jedem Wetter statt.
Falls möglich, gebt kurz Bescheid, wenn ihr kommt. Dann können wir besser planen und würden dann auch Brezeln besorgen. 

Liebe Grüße
Franz fürs SMDH-Team

Ps: Wir haben den Dalai Lama, Jebus, Krishna, Yoda, Lothar Matthäus, Hans Meiser (von RTL - kennt keiner mehr, aber schwingt eine perverse Trailbauschippe) und He-Man (Master of the Universe) eingeladen, aber bisher haben sie alle noch nicht vollständig fix zugesagt, weil in Germersheim eine Gegenveranstaltung angesetzt ist. Lothar will da allerdings auch nicht hin, weil er wohl am 17. die neue Nintendokonsole bekommt und dann nur zocken will "bis der Kaiser kommt".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (18. März 2017)

Aus gegegebenem Anlass - die offizielle Streckenvorschau des SMDH in Karlsruhe:



weitere Infos auf: https://www.facebook.com/strommastdownhill/
Wir freuen uns über Spenden - egal ob klein oder groß!


----------



## skask (15. Juni 2017)

*Quelle: www.ka-news.de vom 15.06.17*

*Neuer Trail geplant: Mountainbike-Szene um Karlsruhe boomt*



Bild: Mountainbike Club Karlsruhe

Der Mountainbike-Club Karlsruhe erlebt derzeit einen extrem großen Zulauf. Mittlerweile gehört er zu den größten Radsportklubs in Baden-Württemberg. Doch nicht bei allen ist diese Sportart beliebt.

Die Frequenz auf der Strecke ist sehr hoch und wird gut angenommen. Bis zu 200 Biker fahren den Strommmasten-Downhill zwischen Karlsruhe und Ettlingen täglich herab. "Das hängt natürlich auch immer etwas vom Wetter und der Jahreszeit ab", erklärt der erste Vorsitzende des MTB-Clubs Karlsruhe Holger Fenske im Gespräch mit ka-news. Die Strecke sei ein Magnet für Mountainbiker in der Region, da es mit der einzige Zugang zum Wattkopf sei. Bis auf der Downhill-Strecke allerdings legal Mountainbiker fahren duften, musste der MTB-Club lange kämpfen.

Da der Zugang zur Strecke auf Karlsruhe Gemarkung liegt, der Trail selbst sich allerdings auf Ettlinger Gebiet befindet, waren viele Behördengänge erforderlich, erzählt Fenske. Drei Jahre dauerte es, bis alle Behörden grünes Licht gegeben hatten und der Trail offiziell freigegeben werden konnte.

Seit der Strommasten-Downhill offiziell zugelassen ist, zählt er zu den Beliebtesten in der Region. Fenske spricht von einem "exponentiellem Wachstum", das seit etwa zwei Jahren zu erkennen ist. Davon profitiert auch der Club, der inzwischen mit über 500 Mitglieder zu den größten Radsport-Verbänden im Land gehört. Einen extrem großen Boom erkennt Fenske vor allem durch Elektro-Bikes, die den Radsport offenbar für noch mehr Menschen zu einer attraktiven Freizeitbeschäftigung mache.

*"Wir sind keine jungen Wilden" *
Doch auch wenn der Strommasten-Downhill bei Bikern rund um Karlsruhe und Ettlingen ist, so stößt das Biken im Wald bei vielen Menschen auf Unmut. Fenske kann aber nicht verstehen, weshalb Radfahrer im Wald von vielen von vornherein als "schädlich" wahrgenommen werden: "Bei einzelnen Mitgliedern aus den Gemeinderäten verschiedener Kommunen rund um Ettlingen stößt das Schaffen der Mountainbike-Szene auf großen Unmut und Ablehnung", erzählt Fenske.

Auch Wandervereine würden dem MTB-Club Karlsruhe das Leben schwer machen: "Wir wollen den Erholungswert des Waldes genauso nutzen wie Wanderer. Wir sind keine jungen Wilden, die ohne Rücksicht und Achtsamkeit durch den Wald fahren", betont der Club-Vorsitzende.

Auch vielen Jägern sind die Biker des Strommasten-Downhills ein Dorn im Auge. Einen Grund für die negative Stimmung gegen Radfahrer im Wald sieht der 50-jährige auch ein Stück weit in der Gesetzesgrundlage des Landes. Baden-Württemberg ist nämlich das einzige Bundesland, das an der "Zwei Meter-Regel" festhält und somit eine pauschale Wegsperrung für Mountainbiker ausweist. Diese besagt das Radfahrer im Wald nur Wege befahren dürfen, die breiter als zwei Meter sind. Trails sind somit für Mountainbiker somit per Gesetz generell verboten.


*"Neue Trails könnten den Tourismus fördern"*
Derzeit befindet sich der MTB-Club in Abstimmungen mit Gemeinden des Tourismusvereins "Albtal Plus" wegen eines geplanten neuen Trails zwischen Ettlingen und Bad Herrenbalb. Der bestehende "Strommasten-Downhill" soll daran angeschlossen werden und den nördlichen Endpunkt markieren. So soll ein zusammenhängendes "Trail Center Albtal" entstehen.

Während die Pläne bei den Bürgermeistern der Albtalverbandes auf eine positive Ressonanz stoßen, sind die Meinungen innerhalb der Gemeinden gespalten. "Die Gemeinde Malsch hat bereits klar gemacht, dass der Trail nicht über Gemeindegebiet führen soll", erzählt Holger Fenske. Das sorgt für Spannungsfelder zwischen verschiedenen Parteien und Personen.

"Downhill-Strecken haben ein großes Potenzial." Deshalb ist sich Fenske auch sicher, dass durch den Ausbau der Trails auch der zuletzt rückläufige Tourismus im Albtal durch Mountainbiker wieder angekurbelt werden könnte. Am Ende sei es Frage der Auslegung. "Einige setzen sich ein, andere verhindern, dass das Projekt ins Laufen kommt", so der MTB-Club-Vorsitzende. Er ist sich sicher, dass die Zahl der Radfahrer weiter steigen wird.
*
Unfälle können nicht ausgeschlossen werden*
Zuletzt stürzte an Pfingsten ein 33-jähriger Radfahrer am Strommasten-Downhill und verletzte sich im Kopf- und Oberkörperbereich. Anders als es im Polizeibericht heißt, ist der Mann laut Fenske aber vermutlich nicht auf einer Holzrampe gestürzt. "Alle Holzgerüste des Trails sind mit einem feinen Maschendraht gut gegen Rutschgefahr gesichert", erklärt er.

"Auch wenn Verletzungen nie ganz auszuschließen sind und es Stellen gibt, an denen es einen durchaus mal ablegen kann, versuchen wir den Trail so sicher wie möglich zu machen", so Fenske. "Am Ende des Tages ist aber jeder Biker auch ein Stück für sich selbst verantwortlich und sollte deshalb auch nur Strecken nach seinem individuellen Können fahren", ergänzt er.

Auf der Strecke gibt es zudem ausreichend Sicherheitshinweise. Bei der Rettungsleistelle sind zudem Rettungswege hinterlegt und auch ein Landeplatz für Rettungshubschrauber ist auf dem Areal eingeplant, um für Notfälle gerüstet zu sein.

Ähnlich wie beim Skifahren gibt es bei den Mountainbike-Trails drei verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade der Kategorien schwarz für schwierige, weiß für mittlere und blau für leichtere Abfahrten zwischen denen der Downhill-Fahrer wählen kann. Geplant sind in der nächsten Zeit auf dem Gelände am Wattkopf noch weitere blaue Linien zu installieren, so dass Biker die Möglichkeit haben, die komplette Strecke auch auf einfacheren Abschnitten absolvieren zu können. Es werden regelmäßig durch Vereinsmitglieder oder Freiwillige, einzelne Abschnitte der Strecke gebaut und immer wieder neue Hindernisse für die Biker installiert.


----------



## Znarf (3. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Freunde,



aus bombigem Anlass treffen wir uns am Sonntag, 15.10.17, um 10.30Uhr am Hedwigshof für einen großen Baueinsatz am SMDH.

Wir wollen einige Stellen überarbeiten und ein paar neue Varianten bauen, unter anderem den "Tiny Rocket Man", Sprünge ausbessern und umgestalten und die Winterlinie, die wir extra im Frühjahr grob vorbereitet haben, endgültig fahrbar machen. Dann haben wir durchgehend Streckenvarianten, die auch in sehr feuchter Witterung nicht gesperrt werden müssen und können den ganzen Winter durch fahren und fahren lassen.

WIr freuen uns über Helfer, Werkzeug haben wir, Heckenscheren könnten wir noch gebrauchen, in allen Ausführungen. Falls Ihr also eine habt und damit umgehen könnt - kommen und mitbringen. 


Zentrifugen zur Urananreicherung, spaltbares Material und Atomkrieg brauchen wir nicht. Bitte daheim lassen. Auf speziellen Wunsch mache ich dieses Mal auch keine Trumpwitze im Newsletter, auch über Nordkorea nicht. Denn wir wollen ja unpolitisch sein (gilt natürlich auch für deutsche Themen, da gäb es ja auch Möglichkeiten). Aber ich denke, wenn ich Atomkrieg universell verurteile, wird sich keiner angegriffen fühlen ;-)

Zur weiteren Vertiefung empfehle ich Terminator 1-3 mit viel Popcorn, die restlichen Teile könnt ihr vergessen.

Und wenn ihr dann voll gehyped seid, kommt am Sonntag bauen, dann lassen wir es mit purer Muskelkraft krachen.

=)

Liebe Grüße 
Franz fürs SMDH-Team


----------



## DAKAY (12. Januar 2018)

Wie schaut es z.Z. am SMDH aus, alles fahrbar?
Wollte Morgen evtl. mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## matou (6. März 2018)

Zur Info...gestern gab es auf Facebook folgende Info:

https://www.facebook.com/trailcenteralbtal/posts/968291590002133

*Strommastendownhill Karlsruhe*
15 Std. · Karlsruhe ·
Sperrung SDMH bis Donnerstag!
Aufgrund der Witterung bzw. massiven Nässe im Boden bitten wir euch, den SMDH bis diese Woche Donnerstag nicht zu befahren. Die Strecke nimmt aufgrund des Tauwetters gerade großen Schaden. Und die Befahrung ist stellenweise gefährlich. 
Sobald es wieder geht, sagen wir euch hier Bescheid. Vielen Dank für das Verständnis und bis bald!


----------



## Znarf (8. März 2018)

SMDH wieder offen, erstes Segment noch gesperrt!

Lukas hat fleißig geschuftet und ausgebessert, deshalb könnt ihr wieder fahren. Einige Stellen, vor allem auch das erste Segment brauchen aber noch etwas Zeit, damit alles fest werden kann. Die Absperrungen also bitte beachten und stattdessen jeweils einfach die andere Variante fahren. 


Grüße euer SMDH-Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Znarf (8. März 2018)

Übrigens:

www.trailcenteralbtal.de ;-)


----------



## LittleBoomer (16. März 2018)

Hallo,
die Strommasten von Karlsruhe Richtung Pforzheim werden gerade saniert. Hierfür wird mit schwerem Gerät angerollt.
Quasi vom Wildschweinegehege Richtung Südosten. Da ist schon eine nette Trasse plan.
Ich hoffe die wollen  nicht auch noch den Hang nach Karlsruhe - also Strommasten-DH - runter.


----------



## Badenser (8. April 2018)

Hi,
wie sieht es aktuell am SMDH aus?

Jetzt wo die Tage wieder länger und die Temperaturen angenehmer sind,
werde ich vermutlich wieder öfters vorbeiradeln


----------



## Znarf (8. April 2018)

Alles offen, frisch gepflegt und trocken. Wir haben letzte Woche viel gearbeitet und die Spuren des Winters beseitigt.

Eine Stelle in der Jumpline hat noch Bremswellen. Davon abgesehen alles schick.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## BrooKy (8. April 2018)

Jup, kann ich bestätigen. War vorhin dort. Vielen Dank ans Streckenteam für die super Arbeit.


----------



## Znarf (17. April 2018)

Dringend Helfer für den 12.05.18 am SMDH gesucht!


Hallo liebe Biker,

wir vom SMDH/Trailcenter-Albtal-Team wollen unbedingt weitere legale Trails für die Biker in der unmittelbaren Region ermöglichen. Denn wir sind überzeugt, dass ein legales Wegenetz für Mountainbiker ein noch besseres Miteinander im Wald ermöglicht und für alle beteiligten große Vorteile bietet. 

Wir brauchen dafür jetzt konkret eure Hilfe: 

Am 12.05.18 möchten wir einen Arbeitseinsatz mit möglichst vielen helfenden Bikern machen, an dem wir unsere Arbeitskraft dem Forst zur Verfügung stellen. 

Wir werden eine Einführung durch den Förster in die Maßnahmen bekommen und dann gemeinsam "was schaffen", wodurch wir Gelegenheit zum Austausch haben und einen Einblick, was im Wald alles so läuft. 
Und natürlich zeigen, dass wir Mountainbiker vernünftige, hilfsbereite und verantwortungsbewusste Waldnutzer sind und nicht die Rowdies, für die wir von manchen Leuten gehalten werden. Der Förster ist ein richtig guter Typ, der die Interessen aller im Blick hat. Es wird interessant und spaßig, dafür lege ich die Hand ins Feuer. 

Es ist sehr wichtig, dass wir eine Menge Helfer haben. Denn wir betonen bei unserer Lobbyarbeit fürs Trailcenter stets, dass wir nicht nur konsumieren, sondern auch mit anpacken und aufklären. Am SMDH haben wir das schon unter Beweis gestellt und jetzt möchten wir das auch dem Wald zeigen!

Bitte tragt euch im nachfolgenden Doodle ein, wenn ihr kommt. Wir treffen uns am Samstag, dem 12.05.18, um 11Uhr oben am START des SMDH. 

https://doodle.com/poll/ui6w2y58n92u2298

Als kleinen Ansporn bekommen die ersten 20 Helfer, die sich im Doodle eintragen einen der ganz neuen, explusiven TRAILCENTER ALBTAL SUPPORTER 2018-Sticker fürs Bike, der sonst eigentlich nur für eine Mindestspende von 20€ vergeben wird. Denn schließlich unterstützt ihr dann ganz konkret unser gemeinsames Projekt! Auch zum Trailcenter und möglichen weiteren Trails gibt es auf der Veranstaltung die neuesten Infos!!!

Und wenn wir mehr als 30 Helfer schaffen, würde ich (Franz) auch etwas Verpflegung spenden.

Also - schnell eintragen und dann eifrig helfen kommen. 

Gerne per Email weiterleiten, auch in den Vereinsverteilern etc. 

Wir zählen auf euch!

Viele Grüße
Franz fürs SDMH / TRAILCENTER-ALBTAL-TEAM

www.trailcenteralbtal.de


----------



## AlCarboni (4. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
ich bin gestern zum ersten Mal den SMDH gefahren und muss sagen, dass er Megaspaß macht und ich bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal dort war. Ein großes Kompliment und Lob an alle, die an der Schaffung und Instandhaltung beteiligt waren und sind.
Ride on
Ralph


----------



## Znarf (5. Mai 2018)

Vielen Dank für das tolle Feedback!!!

Weil es gerade passt:

Hallo alle SMDH+Trailcenterfreunde!

Wir haben eine neue Aktion gestartet:

https://www.trailcenteralbtal.de/news/ 



Für jede Spende von mindestens 20€ könnt ihr euch einen unserer frischen TRAILCENTER ALBTAL SUPPORTER STICKER 2018 abholen. (Und ab 30€ schicken wir ihn euch sogar per Post zu - dann müsst ihr uns aber eure Adresse schicken!)

https://www.betterplace.org/de/proj...tb-downhillstrecke-des-mtb-club-karlsruhe-e-v

Was machen wir mit der Kohle? Wir sind ganz nah dran an einem zweiten legalen Trail. Dafür brauchen wir einfach euren Rückhalt - mit dem Sticker könnt ihr das deutlich machen. Und die Gutachten, Schilder etc. kosten auch Geld. Unsere Arbeit machen wir ehrenamtlich, aber no money, no honey - so ist das eben. 

Wo abholen? Entweder am SMDH - einfach jemanden vom Bauteam anquatschen, auf den Vereinsveranstaltungen oder bei unserem Helfereinsatz für den Forst am 12.5.18!
https://doodle.com/poll/ui6w2y58n92u2298


Liebe Grüße

Franz fürs Trailcenter-Team

Ps: Am Sonntag 06.05. gibt’s vor dem Vereinsgelände am Radhaus wegen der Saisoneröffnung zwischen 09.30 und 10.30 Uhr auch Sticker und einen kleinen Infostand, falls ihr da zufällig vorbeikommt.


----------



## Znarf (25. September 2018)

Hallo Leute,

am kommenden Samstag, 29.09.18, braucht unser Projekt Hilfe: Wir wollen gemeinsam mit den neuen Jagdpächtern Bissschutzhüllen an jungen Bäumen anbringen. So wird sichergestellt, dass die empfindlichen Triebe nicht abgefressen werden, die für den Wald wichtig sind!

Wir treffen uns dazu um 9 Uhr am Parkplatz des Schwarzwaldvereins, die Aktion dauert maximal bis 12Uhr. 

Wir haben mit den neuen Jagdpächtern eine wirklich gute Kooperation und wollen diese in Zukunft weiter ausbauen - mit gegenseitiger Rücksicht und Kommunikation können wir alle im Wald gut miteinander auskommen. Das bedeutet weniger Stress und mehr Spaß für alle!

Und die Jäger schießen nicht nur, sondern sie nehmen wirklich viele Aufgaben wahr, von denen ich gar nichts wusste, bevor ich ab und zu mit ihnen im Wald war.
Der Austausch und Kontakt ist interessant und eine Abwechslung zum Biken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kommt also zahlreich und helft.

Viele Grüße 
Franz fürs Trailcenter-Team

Ps: Am Abend davor bin ich zwecks des Antrags unseres neuen Trails zum wichtigen Genehmigungstermin beim Ausschuss für Umwelt und Gesundheit / Naturschutzbeirat geladen. Da wird sich entscheiden, ob es was wird - oder nicht. 
Am Samstagmorgen könnt ihr dann siedendheiß jubeln oder mich trösten...


----------



## shield (1. November 2018)

kurze info an alle befahrer des SMDHs:

im letzten segment vor den drops ist die rote hauptlinie gesperrt. bitte die blaue umfahrung nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (24. November 2018)

hallo an alle smdh liebhaber.

die umfahrung und gleichzeitige Verlängerung der Alternativlinie "Wiener Express" wurde nun freigeschnitten und fertig gestellt. Diese zweigt direkt nach der ersten Linkskurve im 4. Segment ab (vor den Drops).






Wer die blaue Umfahrung um die Drops nutzt, kann gerade aus an den Drops vorbei in die freigeschnitte Schneise fahren.







Nach einer Linkskurve kommt ein natürlicher Steindrop (links Chicken Line, rechts Drop) der euch weiter bis ans Ende des 4. Segments führt. 



 





Viel Spass - euer Bauteam!


----------



## Saci (24. November 2018)

Bin natürlich auch nachdem wir uns gesehn haben eiskalt dran vorbeigefahren


----------



## Znarf (24. November 2018)

Der Wiener Express wird allgemein von den meisten Leuten übersehen 

Die sind alle scheinbar voll im Stempeln xD


----------



## shield (25. November 2018)

*S*te*M*pel*D*own*H*ill


----------



## Saci (9. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe heute morgen aufm weg zum/am SMDH meine Oakley (Sonnen-) Brille mit "Schlechtwetterglas" (klar aber leicht verspiegelt) verloren! 
Muss mir aus der Jackentasche gefallen sein - sie ist in einem weißen Oakley Stoffsäckchen.

wäre toll wenn sie jemand gefunden hat und sich melden würde - würde mich auch mit einer Hopfenkaltschale (falls gewünscht) bedanken!


----------



## specialist (14. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen. Das Wetter morgen sieht sehr gut aus. 
Hätte jemand von den Locals Zeit und Lust, morgen am Samstag, meinen 13jährigen Sohn mal durch die Sektionen zu führen und ihm paar Tipps zu geben? Er ist gut ausgerüstet! Kein Anfänger mehr, aber auch kein Profi. Würde mich freuen, wenn das jemand machen könnte. Gerne PM.

Grüße Specialist


----------



## Znarf (19. Dezember 2018)

Trailcenter-Infostand am 20. und 21.12. im Basislager Karlsruhe, jeweils 16-19Uhr

Kurzes Copy+Paste:

Tataaaaa! Die Supporter-Sticker für 2019 sind da! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Franz und seine Crew werden am Donnerstag, den 20.12 und Freitag, den 21.12. im #Basislager in Karlsruhe (Kaiserstr. 231) von 16.00 bis 19.00 Uhr an unserem Stand vom #trailcenteralbtal zugegen sein. Da dürft ihr den Jungs und Mädels vom #mtbclubkarlsruhe dann auch Löcher in den Bauch fragen, wie es mit unserem Projekt voran geht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sicher habt ihr auch noch nicht alle Geschenke
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 zusammen, also hopp auf zu uns nach Karlsruhe und Sticker für unter den Weihnachtsbaum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kaufen. Hübsch verpackt auf den eigens dafür entworfenen Karten, die sich auch gut als Bild an der Wand machen. Wir freuen uns auf Euer Kommen!


----------



## Znarf (17. März 2019)

Hallo liebe Leute,
endlich kann ich mal wieder eine Helfermail verfassen!

Dass wir hinter den Kulissen, nach fast drei Jahren Genehmigungsmarathon, seit Weihnachten 2018 vorbereitende Bauarbeiten am neuen Trail aufgenommen haben, ist ja ein offenes Geheimnis. Und manche von euch sind vielleicht die Baustelle auch schon mal abgerollt (siehe Schilder, bitte nicht machen!) oder haben weiter oben pinke Fähnchen entdeckt.

Für den kommenden Samstag, 23.03.19, ist endlich gutes Wetter prognostiziert. Wir haben im kleinen Rahmen viel Vorbereitungsarbeit geleistet und könnten jetzt für ein paar Stunden tatkräftige Hilfe von zehn bis maximal 15 Leuten gebrauchen. Und danach die Sonne mit euch genießen. Bissl Vesper und etwas quatschen. Supportersticker könnt ihr natürlich auch erwerben. Und alle Infos erfahren.

Da die schriftlichen Genehmigungsverträge noch nicht fertig sind, ist das noch nicht als offizielle Ankündigung zu verstehen, sondern als mit dem Forst abgesprochene, vorbereitende, vereinsinterne Aktion!!!

Damit alles etwas effizienter als beim Bau des SMDH abläuft (hat ja trotzdem funktioniert), haben Stefan und ich (Franz) spezifische Dinge vorbereitet, die wir je nach Anzahl der Helfer am Samstag erledigen können.
Stefan wird mit seinem Geländeauto das Werkzeug vor Ort bringen, wir anderen müssen entweder laufen oder mit dem Rad anfahren, damit nicht zig Autos im Wald stehen. 
Es gibt deshalb den folgenden Plan:
Franz erwartet euch auf dem Rad um 10.30 Uhr am Streckenende SMDH (am Container) und radelt mit euch gemeinsam rüber zur Baustelle. 
Dann schaffen wir (grob 11-14.30Uhr) . Und wenn wir müde sind, rollen wir wieder zurück zum Streckenende SMDH und machen dort ein gemeinsames Vesper mit leckeren Sachen vom Hedwigshof so gegen 15Uhr.
Bitte bringt euch Arbeitshandschuhe mit, zieht lange Hosen an, zwecks evtl. vorhandenen Zecken, bringt euch Wasser und etwas Vesper mit, damit ihr bis 14Uhrdurchhaltet, das Vesper am Hedwigshof gibt es so gegen 15Uhr.

WICHTIG: Bitte meldet euch unbedingt vorher an (könnt ihr per Nachricht an mich im Forum machen - znarf), damit ich zwecks Vesper und Werkzeug kalkulieren kann. 

Wir freuen uns auf euch! Endlich gehts richtig los =)

Liebe Grüße
Franz fürs TrailcenterAlbtal Bauteam!


----------



## H33 (15. April 2019)

Hallo Franz, 

ist die Spur in der Hornklamm eigenlich legal / geduldet? machte einen gepflegten Eindruck gestern. Die Direttissima ist ja auf Grund quer liegender Bäume ja nicht mehr möglich. 

Grüße H 33


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Znarf (15. April 2019)

Hallo H33,

der Trail, der in der Hornklamm endet ist „leider“ weder geduldet, noch legal und wird früher oder später definitiv auch gesperrt, weil er in größeren Teilen durch ein Biotop mit höchstem Schutzstatus verläuft. Es geht da um ein teiljähriges Gewässer mit einer Amphibienpopulation Feuersalamander etc. (zumindest gab es mal eine).

Der Forst hat den Trail schon mehrfach gesperrt, er wurde mit Hilfe von Motorsäge etc aber schneller wieder flott gemacht, als Forstarbeiter mit Sperrungen hinterherkommen.

Und ja, er ist gepflegt, viel befahren und nimmt mittlerweile deshalb ganz schön stattliche Ausmaße an. 
Mittelfristig wird das aber dennoch zu einer wirksamen Sperrung führen, auch wenn es ein sehr spaßiger Trail ist.

Die Forstbehörde geht aber glücklicherweise mit Bedacht und Besonnenheit an die Sache heran.
Die Sachlage bezüglich Nachfrage zu Alternativen (anderer Charakter, weniger steil, Abwechslung etc) zum SMDH sind dort bekannt.
Deshalb sind wir ja in Abstimmung von Club und Behörde dabei, einen nachhaltigen, spaßigen, legalen zweiten Trail zu schaffen, der die illegale Nutzung in der Hornklamm in ökologisch weniger kritische Bereiche lenkt.

Er wird sehr viel länger als der bestehende Trail und keiner muss ich bei der Befahrung mehr illegal fühlen. 

Klar ist auch, dass dann auch eine permanente Schließung des illegalen Trails erfolgen wird.
Nicht „weil“ es dann einen legalen gibt. Vielmehr ist auch den Behörden bewusst, dass bei Schließung zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt, ohne geeignete Alternativen, neuer Wildwuchs zu erwarten wäre.

Und wir sind nach mehreren Jahren der Kommunikation glücklicherweise mittlerweile soweit, dass alle Parteien (Club, Jagd, Naturschutz, Forst, Behörden) einsehen, dass Kooperation besser und einfacher als Konfrontation sind.

Natürlich geht das leider alles gefühlt gähnend langsam, aber so ist das halt in der Demokratie ;-) 

Ich bin guter Dinge, dass es 2019 noch fertig wird...

Liebe Grüße aus dem Urlaub 
Franz


----------



## H33 (15. April 2019)

Danke für die Info und schönen Urlaub.

Grüsse H33

PS Bin  eh mehr Tourenfahrer und Falle nicht in die Zielgruppe für gebaute Trails.


----------



## shield (4. Juni 2019)

am  SMDH und Wiener Express wurde gemäht! Also viel spass und freie sicht.










grüße
das Bauteam!


----------



## Flauschinator (4. Juni 2019)

shield schrieb:


> am  SMDH und Wiener Express wurde gemäht! Also viel spass und freie sicht.
> 
> grüße
> das Bauteam!



Feine Sache. Feierabendrunde morgen steht


----------



## Thebike69 (4. Juni 2019)

shield schrieb:


> am  SMDH und Wiener Express wurde gemäht! Also viel spass und freie sicht.
> 
> grüße
> das Bauteam!


Danke für euer Arbeit & Mühe


----------



## EmEiSieKay (12. Juni 2019)

shield schrieb:


> am  SMDH und Wiener Express wurde gemäht! Also viel spass und freie sicht.
> 
> grüße
> das Bauteam!



Wenn ihr mal wieder mäht, gebt bescheid, ich würde auch mal mithelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Znarf (28. Juni 2019)

Achtung: Heute kurzfristig Mäh- und Pflegearbeiten am SMDH ab 15.30 Uhr - Abschnitte zeitweise gesperrt.
Wir gehen heute spontan, weil es nicht ganz so heiß ist, mähen und pflegen. Und es ist dringend notwendig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Falls ihr helfen wollt und so spontan seid, kommt einfach zum Streckenanfang auf 16h. Falls ihr fahrt, bitte fahrt uns nicht um und beachtet eventuelle Absperrungen. Wir sind mit der Machete unterwegs...
Euer Trailcenter-Bauteam


@EmESieKay: Sorry, dass das so kurzfristig ist. Wir wollen demnächst wieder mehr öffentliche Einsätze machen und suchen auch definitiv dauerhaft Helfer für Bau und Pflege der alten und neuen Trails. Der Einsatz heute ist wirklich gerade erst zustandegekommen...


----------



## Znarf (14. Juli 2019)

Hallo Leute,

dass unser neuer, legaler Trail mittlerweile voll in der Mache ist, ist ja nicht mehr wirklich geheim. Wir können zwar weiterhin noch nichts offiziell ankündigen, aber:

Es geht endlich in die heiße Phase und wir können eure tatkräftige Hilfe auf der Trailbaustelle brauchen! Deshalb machen wir pünktlich zum Beginn der Sommerferien einen viertägigen Trailbaueinsatz auf der  Trailbaustelle!

Damit die vier Tage effizient ablaufen hier ein paar Infos und Rahmenbedingungen:

1. Treffpunkt am 28.07. / 29.07. / 30.07. / 31.07. jeweils um 10 Uhr am Leopoldsplatz im Wettersbacher Wald - https://goo.gl/maps/WAUX3rPwxzsMq8mz5 (Da steht ein Holztisch mit zwei Holzbänken direkt in der Kreuzung an den Asphaltwegen, die vom Wildschweingehege zur Hornklamm runterführen, Kreuzung Köpflesweg/Fallbrunnenweg für die Ortskundigen…)

2. Bitte meldet euch unter dem folgenden Link an https://doodle.com/poll/eafny8u68eph37bk -bitte tragt euch nur an den Terminen ein, an denen ihr tatsächlich kommt, damit wir planen können!

3. Bitte versucht pünktlich auf 10Uhr zu kommen - sonst müssen wir alles zigfach erklären und letztendlich geht nix voran. Wir bauen von 10-14 Uhr und wenn jemand erst um 13.30Uhr erscheint, dann sind alle anderen um 14Uhr trotzdem müde und die Aufgaben für den Tag eigentlich auch schon verteilt, Hilfsarbeiten oder moralische Unterstützung kann man natürlich immer liefern ;-) 

4. Zieht euch festes Schuhwerk an und bringt Arbeitshandschuhe, Vesper für die Mittagspause und vor allem genügend Wasser mit!

5. Autos im Wald sind tabu! Wir haben für EIN Fahrzeug zum Werkzeugtransport etc. eine Befahrungserlaubnis vom Forst. Und mit dem Auto wird das Werkzeug transportiert ;-)  Kommt also mit dem Rad oder zu Fuß und stellt das Auto gegebenenfalls auf einem ausgewiesenen Parkplatz AUSSERHALB des Waldes ab. Keine Ausnahmen...


Für Fragen einfach eine Mail an f[email protected] schreiben. 
Wir freuen uns auf euch! 

Liebe Grüße von Franz, stellvertretend für das Trailbauteam des MTB-CLUB-Karlsruhe


----------



## Flauschinator (29. Juli 2019)

Schade, diesmal hats für mich zeitlich nicht gepasst. Beim nächsten Mal hoffentlich


----------



## Proxx (18. August 2019)

Habe mir letztens auch mal den neuen Trail angeschaut:
Für meinen Geschmack sind das viel zu enge Kurven (besonders in dem unteren Abschnitt) die einen den Fahrspaß rauben.  Fand den SMDH schon teilweise zu eng
Mag solche Trails wie die alte „Eisdiele“  oder den alten SMDH und den Hornklammtrail. Zum Glück sind die wieder (teilweise) reaktiviert worden.


----------



## Znarf (18. August 2019)

Feedback zum Feedback:
Ich nehme an, euch sind die Absperrschilder, die an jedem Baustellenabschnitt stehen, aufgefallen. Auf denen steht, dass der im Bau befindliche Trail noch nicht befahren werden soll, weil er noch nicht fertig ist.

Jetzt verhält es sich so, dass die Schilder von irgendwelchen Leuten, die NICHT am Bauteam beteiligt sind (das übrigens für alle offen steht), regelmäßig weggerissen werden, damit man voll durchkacheln kann. Wenn wir unfertige Bauwerke mit Baumstämmen etc absperren, damit sich keiner verletzt oder die Bauwerke beschädigt werden (weil noch nicht fertig), ebenfalls direkt wieder weggeräumt werden (von Leuten, die nicht helfen, aber Absperrungen wegreissen).

Und dann motzen Leute auf Facebook rum, das Steine im Trail liegen würden und sie deshalb auf die Nase fallen würden. Oder, wie hier, dass ihnen der Trail nicht gefällt. (immerhin als Ich-Botschaft/Geschmack gekennzeichnet, das ist ja auch einfach subjektiv)

Aber nochmal ganz Klartext: ER IST NOCH NICHT FERTIG UND SOLL NOCH GAR NICHT BEFAHREN WERDEN (Haftung, Beschädigung usw.)!

Im Restaurant erklärt doch auch keiner dem Koch in seiner Küche, dass das noch nicht gebratene Schnitzel nicht knusprig genug ist.

Wir machen das alles ehrenamtlich und die Befahrung kostet KEINEN CENT.
Wenn ihr was verändern wollt oder Input liefern möchtet oder einfach mithelfen, kommt doch mal zu einem Bautermin. Da haben wir vom Bauteam auch wirklich die Geduld und wir diskutieren auch und fällen im bester demokratischer Tradition gemeinsam Entscheidungen.

Die Linienführung eines legalen Trails muss sich desweiteren auch an naturschutz-, forst- und jagdrechtlichen Gegebenheiten orientieren. Das ist manchmal aus Bikersicht nicht ideal, aber wir sind ja nicht die einzige Gruppe, die im Wald Interessen hat.

Noch ein Gedanke zum Miteinander unter Bikern im Wald: Wenn ihr jemanden bauen, mähen oder sonstwie arbeiten seht, grüßt diejenigen oder haltet vielleicht sogar für dreißig Sekunden an und redet ein paar freundliche Worte. Uns sind in den letzten Wochen mehrfach Biker WÄHREND eines Baueinsatzes am gesperrten Trail zwischen den Füßen durchgefahren und haben nicht mal gegrüßt. Oder sind mit E-MTBs direkt oberhalb von uns in den nächsten Wegabschnitt (auch gesperrt) eingebogen und entgegen der Fahrtrichtung gefahren.

In solchen Momenten könnte ich echt kotzen. Das ist einfach keine Art.

Jetzt aber zum Positiven:
Sehr, sehr viele Biker sind wirklich freundlich und quatschen, grüßen. Und vielen gefällt der Trail scheinbar auch. (aber das ist wie gesagt Geschmacksache und auch voll in Ordnung, wenn man andere Vorlieben hat)

Die nächste Möglichkeit zum Mitmachen gibt’s voraussichtlich am 07.+08.09.19 beim nächsten zweitägigen Baueinsatz. Genauere Ankündigung folgt noch.

@Proxx: Dein Post ist nicht Hauptursache, sondern nur das letzte Mosaiksteinchen gewesen, der mich mal wieder zu einer Moralpredigt veranlasst hat. Also nicht falsch verstehen 


Take it easy und Grüße aus Sölden

Franz fürs Bauteam und den Club


----------



## Waldgeist (18. August 2019)

Leider scheint das heutzutage normal zu sein, Absperrungen, Verbote und dergleichen zu mißachten oder zu umgehen. Die selben regen sich dann auf und suchen Verantwortliche, wenn etwas passiert. 
Gilt auch für gesperrte Strecken im Wald wegen umstürzende oder abbrechende Baume  (besonders die Buchen) aufgrund der Dürre und Sturmschäden.


----------



## shield (18. September 2019)

Downhill – Spaß auf Kosten der Natur?
					

Mit gefühlt 100 Stundenkilometern donnern die Biker den Berg runter. Und das auf steilen Wegen, die selbst zu Fuß kaum zu schaffen sind. Downhiller erobern immer mehr Wälder für sich – auch in Karlsruhe. Doch diese Leidenschaft teilen nicht alle. Viele Waldbesucher sorgen sich um die Umwelt.




					bnn.de


----------



## franticz (18. September 2019)

Ach wie ich so artikel liebe..   das video ist gut


----------



## Znarf (19. September 2019)

Hallo Leute,


unser SMDH braucht dringend Pflege - weil das halbe Trailbauteam entweder auf Haiti Schulen baut, verletzt oder krank ist - brauchen wir eure Unterstützung doppelt!

Louis und Matteo werden am kommenden Sonntag (22.09.19) einen kurzen aber knackigen Baueinsatz leiten und die gröbsten Schäden in Angriff nehmen. 

Treffpunkt ist um 10 Uhr am Container am Streckenende. Es wird dann bis 12.30 gebaut. 
Werkzeug ist vorhanden, ihr braucht nur Handschuhe und Vesper. 

Jede Hilfe ist willkommen!

Viele Grüße 
Franz fürs Trailbauteam


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. September 2019)

Hier auch nochmal:
Falls jemand seine (noch volle  ) Trinkflasche vermisst: liegt im Auslauf vom Strommasten-Downhill...
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Znarf (26. September 2019)

Hallo Leute,


auch am kommenden Sonntag wird es wieder einen Baueinsatz am SMDH geben.

Treffpunkt 10 Uhr am Container am Streckenende. 
Louis und Matteo erwarten euch 

Viele Grüße 
Euer Trailbauteam des MTB-Club Karlsruhe


----------



## shield (5. Oktober 2019)

habe heute am start des SMDH hinter der bank eine Goggle gefunden.
falls der suchende mir die goggle per privater nachricht beschreiben kann, bekommt er sie gerne zurück.

grüße


----------



## Znarf (8. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Leute,

was gibt es am 4. Advent dieses Jahr als Highlight? Natürlich einen Baueinsatz auf der neuen Trailbaustelle. 
Wir treffen uns am Sonntag, 22.12, um 11 Uhr am Leopoldsplatz (da steht die Holzbank mit dem Tisch und die beiden Asphaltwege kreuzen sich bei den Mammutbäumen…)

Kommt und packt mit an - wir wollen das nächste Verbindungsstück bauen. Werkzeug wird gestellt. Ihr braucht feste Schuhe, Vesper und geeignete Kleidung.
Wir bauen bei jedem Wetter mit zwei Ausnahmen: 
1. falls es richtig Frost hat, der Boden durchgefroren ist - da läuft nix
2. falls es stürmen sollte, dann ist die Gefahr durch Äste und umfallende Bäume zu groß

ansonsten gibt es kein falsches Wetter, nur falsche Kleidung oder zu wenig Motivation ;-)

Alle Helferinnen und Helfer sind willkommen.

Liebe Grüße
Franz fürs Trailbauteam des MTB-Club KA


----------



## shield (9. Januar 2020)

als mitglied im bauteam des SMDH:
an all diejenigen welche nicht verstehen was eine absperrung bedeutet - wir bitten euch höflichst nicht um die absperrung zu laufen und das letzte segment zu fahren. die strecke leidet massiv unter der befahrung bei feuchter bis nasser bodenbeschaffenheit.

als privatperson und befahrer des SMDH:
welche hirnlosen menschen gibt es, die seit jahren nicht verstehen was eine absperrung bedeutet? wegen euch darf das bauteam spurrillen im frühjahr ausbessern. oder kommt ihr auch zu den baueinsätzen und bessert diese aus?


das musste jetzt mal gesagt werden. weiterhin gute fahrt - viel spass


----------



## franticz (9. Januar 2020)

Gibts eigentlich schon infos zur neuen Strecke?


----------



## Flauschinator (10. Januar 2020)

shield schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 962376
> 
> als mitglied im bauteam des SMDH:
> an all diejenigen welche nicht verstehen was eine absperrung bedeutet - wir bitten euch höflichst nicht um die absperrung zu laufen und das letzte segment zu fahren. die strecke leidet massiv unter der befahrung bei feuchter bis nasser bodenbeschaffenheit.
> ...



Ich versteh dich gut. Ich hab mir letztens beim Blick vom Asphaltweg am Hedwigshof aus noch gedacht "Holy fuck, das sieht übel aus. Ich fahr den SMDH heute mal nicht."
Biken schützt halt vor Herz- aber nicht vor Hirnverfettung...


----------



## GhostKA (16. Januar 2020)

shield schrieb:


> als mitglied im bauteam des SMDH:
> an all diejenigen welche nicht verstehen was eine absperrung bedeutet - wir bitten euch höflichst nicht um die absperrung zu laufen und das letzte segment zu fahren. die strecke leidet massiv unter der befahrung bei feuchter bis nasser bodenbeschaffenheit.
> 
> als privatperson und befahrer des SMDH:
> ...


Ich war gestern zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr am SMDH und habe mich gefragt ob es nicht schon sinnvoll wäre den vorletzten Abschnitt ab dem Holzdrop zu sperren. Die beiden Tables sahen fies aus...


----------



## Flauschinator (25. Januar 2020)

Scheint wohl generell so zu sein, dass für gewisse Menschen sowas wie "Mitdenken" oder "Rücksicht" nur Vokabeln aus dem Kurs "Hochdeutsch als Fremdsprache" waren. Als ich heute am Streckenende vorbeikam waren zwei frische Matschspuren auf dem Asphaltweg und das was von dort aus einsehbar war sah noch zerbombter aus als vor 2 Wochen. 

Sind demnächst mal wieder Baueinsätze geplant? Ich scheu mich nicht, ne Schippe in die Hand zu nehmen wenn ich zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt im Lande bin und wenn ichs rechtzeitig weiß, kann ich meist dafür sorgen.


----------



## shield (30. Januar 2020)

guten abend die fahrradfahrenden damen und herren.

leider melde ich mich (mal wieder) mit schlechten neuigkeiten. heute haben wir eine streckenbegehung am neuen trail gemacht um zukünftige monate besser planen zu können.
leider mussten wir feststellen, dass direkt am neuen trail ein illegal angelegter trail entstanden ist - mitten durch eine jagdzone. in absprache mit den jägern haben wir die streckenplanung explizit nicht durch diese zone gelegt. leider kann weder ich noch das bauteam dafür verständnis aufbringen, direkt an einem offiziellen trail wild  zu bauen.
man muss sich nicht wundern, wenn forst, jagd und stadt sich auch in zukunft an den kopf fassen oder in und um karlsruhe weitere MTB Projekte scheitern.

wir haben diese entstandenen kurven, sprünge und linien von hand abgerissen und alles renaturalisiert. dadurch sind uns (mal wieder) 2 stunden verloren gegangen, in denen wir - wohlbemerkt auch für euch - den zukünftigen neuen trail weiterplanen wollten.

wer sein werkzeug vermisst, darf sich bei mir melden und sich gerne bei baueinsätzen einbringen. wir erläutern auch sehr gerne im persönlichen gespräch was weiteres geplant ist.


grüße,
stefan fürs bauteam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Znarf (30. Januar 2020)

Und im nächsten Schritt direkt noch eine Aufforderung zum Mitmachen:

Servus Leute, 

endlich geht es wieder weiter mit unserem zweiten legalen Trailprojekt und wir könnten im Februar eure tatkräftige Hilfe gebrauchen. Wir treffen uns an den kommenden drei Sonntagen jeweils um 10.30 Uhr am Leopoldsplatz (bei Holztisch und Bank).

Dann wird gearbeitet bis etwa 13 Uhr und dann gehts entweder ab aufs Rad oder heim an den warmen Ofen =) Werkzeug bringen wir mit, feste Schuhe, Arbeitshandschuhe und Vesper bringt ihr selbst mit. Wir freuen uns über eure Unterstützung. 

Bitte tragt euch im nachfolgenden Doodle ein, damit wir planen können und sehen, wie viel Werkzeug wir mitbringen müssen.
https://doodle.com/poll/v8mvnddccxnnh5r2



Viele Grüße Stefan und Franz 
fürs Trailteam des MTB-Club Karlsruhe


----------



## shield (12. Februar 2020)

Wir - vom MTB Club Karlsruhe - bitten alle Mountainbiker im Raum Karlsruhe sich an folgende Hinweisschilder zu halten.
Hier und da habt ihr sie eventuell schon gesehen. Sobald wir mehr News haben melden wir uns auf den einschlägigen Kanälen bei euch.








Viele Grüße Franz und Stefan
fürs Trailteam des MTB-Club Karlsruhe


----------



## Waldgeist (12. Februar 2020)

muss man nun auch noch Wache schieben, damit dem Spieltrieb einiger Unverbesserlicher / Uneinsichtiger Einhalt geboten werden kann?


----------



## Znarf (12. Februar 2020)

Man muss aber auch sagen, mit dem neuen Trail geht es endlich wieder kräftig voran. Am Sonntag waren wir 22 Leute beim Baueinsatz und es hat riesig Spaß gemacht. Der neue Abschnitt ist mit tollen Sprüngen und schönen Wellen ein echtes Zuckerle 

Bitte vor allem bei Feuchtigkeit noch nicht fahren, das muss sich alles erst setzen und einmal durchtrocknen. Sonst ist direkt wieder alles kaputtgefurcht.
Bald wird es ja sowieso trocken


----------



## Flauschinator (12. Februar 2020)

22? Krass! Wie viele waren wir die Woche davor? 7?
Aber freut mich, dass es voran geht und ich freu mich auch schon drauf, ihn zu fahren


----------



## onkeldittmeier (7. März 2020)

Ich hab den neuen Teil neulich im Vorbeifahren mal zu Fuß angeschaut. Sieht wirklich seeehr nett aus.
Da trotz Schildern ja inzwischen "alles" nicht nur von wenigen befahren wird: Wie ist denn nun die aktuelle Situation? Der "alte" Hornklammtrail ist quasi nicht mehr befahrbar, da  weiter oben zugeschüttet und später von Bäumen versperrt. Der "neue" ist laut Schildern auch nicht zu befahren. 
Was von beidem wird denn aktuell gewünscht, geduldet oder was auch immer? Ich frage für einen Freund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Znarf (7. März 2020)

Ich versuche mich mal in einer Antwort, die keinen in rechtliche Schwierigkeiten bringt:
Der Trail in der Hornklamm verläuft im unteren Bereich durch ein sehr sensibles Biotop mit hohem Schutzstatus.
Unabhängig davon, dass die Befahrung illegal ist, schädigt man bei der Durchfahrt das Biotop. Das ist nicht die Einschätzung radikaler Naturschützer, sondern da geht wirklich was kaputt.

Der neue legale Trail ist zwecks Versicherung usw noch nicht final freigegeben. Die Befahrung ist dadurch ebenso nicht legal und vor allem liegt das Risiko absolut bei den Leuten SELBST, die dort schon fahren. NICHT bei Waldbesitzer oder dem Verein etc.

ABER:
Der Streckenverlauf ist mit den Jägern, dem Naturschutz und allen anderen Akteuren in einem aufwendigen Abstimmungsprozess so gewählt, dass bei der Befahrung keine unzumutbaren Schäden bei Schutzgebieten etc. entstehen. Abgesehen von der rechtlichen Lage richtet die momentan noch nicht offiziell erlaubte Befahrung also zumindest keine Schäden an (abgesehen vom Verschleiß).

Wir vom Verein und Streckenteam warten eigentlich seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit auf die finale Variante der Verträge etc.
Das ist alles im finalen Stadium bei der Stadt in Zirkulation, aber die Mühlen dort drehen sich zwar stetig, aber laaaaaangsam.
Daumen drücken, dass es bald soweit ist.

Ist das diplomatisch und zugleich deutlich genug?


----------



## onkeldittmeier (7. März 2020)

Ich werde es meinem Freund so ausrichten.
Und mal unabhängig davon; kann man eure Arbeit irgendwie sinnvoll wertschätzen bzw. unterstüzen?


----------



## Znarf (8. März 2020)

Das kann man absolut!

1. Entweder mit einer Mitgliedschaft im Verein (da MUSS man gar nichts tun, aber die Jahresmitgliedschaft bezahlen. Anmeldung unter www.MTB-Karlsruhe.de)

2. oder Spende an https://www.betterplace.org/de/proj...tb-downhillstrecke-des-mtb-club-karlsruhe-e-v (das geht direkt an die Trailbauabteilung vom Club und gilt für alle Strecken etc. nicht nur für den SMDH.

3. Trailcenter-Albtal-Supporter-2020-Sticker kaufen. Den gibt’s ab einer Mindestspende von 25€ oder

4. zu den Baueinsätzen kommen und helfen, die wir über den SMDH-Verteiler (eintragen unter www.mtb-karlsruhe.de Mailinglisten) oder hier im Forum ankündigen. (wer bei den Baueinsätzen hilft, bekommt einen Supportersticker OHNE eine Geldspende, der/die schafft ja was...)

Jedes (freundliche, konstruktive) Feedback hilft und motiviert uns. Und ein Lob oder ein freundliches Wort am Trail sind auch sehr gewünscht, vor allem wenn wir am Bauen sind. Die allermeisten Biker sind sehr freundlich, ab und an schlängelt sich dann einer mit Kopfhörern wortlos durch unsere Baukolonne. Das Gegenteil davon würde uns mehr motivieren


----------



## Joshua60 (8. März 2020)

Mein Norton stuft www.mtb-Karlsruhe.de als gefährlich ein.


----------



## Znarf (9. März 2020)

Ich gebe das an unseren Admin weiter. Bei mir gibt es aber keine Warnung o.ä. - alles okay...
Könntest du mir evtl. die genaue Fehlermeldung per PN schicken?


----------



## Horalka (14. März 2020)

Znarf schrieb:


> Ich versuche mich mal in einer Antwort, die keinen in rechtliche Schwierigkeiten bringt:
> Der Trail in der Hornklamm verläuft im unteren Bereich durch ein sehr sensibles Biotop mit hohem Schutzstatus.
> Unabhängig davon, dass die Befahrung illegal ist, schädigt man bei der Durchfahrt das Biotop. Das ist nicht die Einschätzung radikaler Naturschützer, sondern da geht wirklich was kaputt.
> 
> ...


Hallo. Der Neue Trail ist ja immer noch überall ausgeschildert also gesperrt. Leider ignorieren es unheimlich viele. Das ist echt so Schade. Da ich schon immer mal SMDH fahren wollte, aber nie wusste bei welchem Wetter man da fahren kann und da ich mir gern, vor allem so was wie Downhill, erst anschaue bevor ich es fahre und der Neue Trail gesperrt ist,habe ich mir gedacht komm, gema heute mal hin und schauen es uns erst mal an. Sind also von dem Fallbrunnen los gelaufen. Ziemlich schnell sind wir an den ersten Trail angelangt, sind aber trotzdem erst den Rechten hochgelaufen, war auch gut so da der gesperrte wurde ständig befahren. Fand ich schon ganz schön schade dass die Schilder so dermaßen ignoriert werden. Sind also oben am SMDH angelangt, runter gelaufen, natürlich hat Biker vorfahrt. Dass wir da ziemlich unfreundlich als Wanderer bezeichnet worden sind, ja ok komm, schwamm drüber. Sind wieder hoch gelaufen, ganz rechts am Hang hoch, wollte einfach wissen wie lange man nach Oben braucht, da wusste ich noch nicht dass man den Rechten Weg auch mit Rad hoch fahren kann. Auf jeden Fall sind wir von Oben wieder Runter um den Neuen Trail abzulaufen, bis nach ganz unten, ist echt super gemacht, wirklich klasse. An jedem Anfang vom Trail sind Sperrschilder angebracht . Trotzem ziemlich weit unten, hab echt meinen Augen nicht getraut, eine Gruppe Kinder, kleine Kinder, mit ca 3 Erwachsenen. Habs nicht lassen können und habe den einen gefragt ob es Kinder Kurs sei, hat er gemeint ja. Hmm, dann habe ich ihn gefragt ob er gesehen hat, dass der Trail gesperrt ist, hat er gemeint ja. Er selbst ist im Bau Team.... Und gleich darauf hat er gefragt was wir hier machen. Habe gesagt dass da der Trail gesperrt ist, laufen wir ihn eben ab. Da hat er sich aufgeregt und gerufen dass wir da nichts zu suchen hätten. Bin nur mit Kopf schütteln weiter. Man regt sich auf dass Jugendliche kein Respekt vor Sperrte Strecken hat und da ist ganze Truppe mit kleinen Kindern die es von den Erwachsenen nicht besser beigebracht kriegen. Wir fahren hauptsächlich Freeride, also treffen auch öfters Wanderer dene es nicht so ganz passt, dass wir auch da sind. Aber als Fußgänger uf'm Trail..... ist echt schlimmer. Na ja. Ich würde mich freuen wenn Sie hier dann Info geben wenn der Trail offiziell befahrbar ist. Dankeschön im Voraus ?


----------



## onkeldittmeier (14. März 2020)

Naja, die Schilder bitten eindeutig darum die Wege weder zu befahren, noch zu begehen.
Der SMDH ist ebensowenig ein Wanderweg.


----------



## Horalka (15. März 2020)

onkeldittmeier schrieb:


> Naja, die Schilder bitten eindeutig darum die Wege weder zu befahren, noch zu begehen.
> Der SMDH ist ebensowenig ein Wanderweg.


Steht auf euere Tafel nicht was vom begehen vorm erste mal runter fahren??? Es ist dann ja auch nicht wandern wenn manns fahren will!!! ? Auch vor jedem Rennen laufen die bestimmte Strecke die Teilnehmer ab und auf ein mal ist es Wandern??


----------



## Horalka (15. März 2020)

onkeldittmeier schrieb:


> Naja, die Schilder bitten eindeutig darum die Wege weder zu befahren, noch zu begehen.
> Der SMDH ist ebensowenig ein Wanderweg.


Also der Neue Trail wird in minutentakt befahren!! Und ich mache da zu Fuß was kaputt weil ich es Respektiere dass es gesperrt ist und nicht befahren werden darf ??????


----------



## Znarf (15. März 2020)

Hallo,

um die Diskussion mal zu entspannen 

Ich war der Fahrer mit der roten Jacke, habe euch in der Mitte am SMDH kurz angesprochen und gebeten, euch nicht umfahren zu lassen und einer von euch hat freundlich die Antwort „zu leise Nabe“ gegeben 
Für mich war das alles entspannt und okay, mir ging’s wirklich nur um eure Sicherheit!
Nach dem Kommentar mit der Nabe war mir auch klar, dass ihr Biker seid.

Jetzt für alle zur eigentlichen Problematik:

Ich bin im Verein für die Abteilung Trails verantwortlich und habe mit einigen anderen zusammen den SMDH gebaut und gepflegt, die ganze Lobbyarbeit für den neuen Trail gemacht, die ganzen Verträge auf den Weg gebracht, den Trail gebaut und die Schilder aufgestellt. Und stelle sie zur Zeit wöchentlich wieder auf, weil irgendwer sie regelmäßig abreisst und in den Wald wirft. (aber nur die vom Teerweg aus erreichbaren)

Wir Ehrenamtlichen vom Verein haben inzwischen mehrere Jahre Arbeit in das Projekt gesteckt, im Moment fällt es mir manchmal aber schwer mich dafür weiter zu motivieren.
Ein Teil der Mountainbiker hält sich an keinerlei Regeln und Absprachen: Unsere Absperrungen werden konsequent ignoriert, neu gebaute Streckenteile werden im oder nach Regen deshalb total kaputtgefahren.

Die illegalen Trails in der Hornklamm und jetzt auch wieder die Eisdiele werden viel befahren und es wird auch gebaut. Sogar am alten SMDH (im Wald neben der legalen Strecke) wird die geschlossene und rückgebaute illegale Strecke wieder befahren.

Gleichzeitig kommen Stadt und Forst auch nicht in die Pötte, kurz vor Projektende (also Eröffnung des neuen Trails) klemmt es irgendwo in der Bürokratie.

Ich bin mir allerdings sicher, dass irgendwann seitens der Behörden eine verzögerte Reaktion auf die wieder aufgelebten illegalen Bauaktionen folgen wird. Möglicherweise werden dann nicht nur die illegalen, sondern auch die legalen Trails geschlossen, weil das Konzept der Lenkung ja scheinbar nicht funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horalka (15. März 2020)

Znarf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> um die Diskussion mal zu entspannen
> 
> ...


Hallo. Danke mal für freundliche Antwort. Ja das mit der Narbe war mein Freund, er fährt selbst leise Narbe da ihn Das Geräusch nervt ? Meine ist Laut, da wir viel Freeride unterwegs sind ist es mir lieber auch wenn ich Klingel hab finde ich für mich Laute Narbe einfach einfach Sicherer. Zu dem neuem Trail. Ich fands echt schade dass es in dem Maß ignoriert wird. Wie gesagt die Strecke wurde in Minutentakt befahren. Und wo wir auch noch die Kinder Gruppe getroffen haben war ich wirklich schockiert, super Vorbilder die Erwachsenen. Man macht die drauf aufmerksam und kassiert mega unfreundlichkeit. Hier habe ich auch nur rein geschrieben weil ich es einfach sehr, sehrschade finde wenns dann nicht klappt oder noch mehr geschlossen wird. Und die Ignoranz von dene Fahrer. Wirklich nicht schön. Es war nicht die erste Strecke die ich erst abgelaufen bin bevor ich die befahre aber es war das erste mal dass ich mit solche unfreundlichkeit konfrontiert wurde, natürlich nicht alle aber gab's echt genug. Na ja. Ich hoffe dass es doch noch klappt und alles gut geht. Weil ob der SMDH oder der neue Trail sind wirklich klasse gemacht und machen sicher Spaß zum fahren. Habt Ihr echt klasse gemacht. Grüßle


----------



## onkeldittmeier (15. März 2020)

Horalka schrieb:


> Also der Neue Trail wird in minutentakt befahren!! Und ich mache da zu Fuß was kaputt weil ich es Respektiere dass es gesperrt ist und nicht befahren werden darf ??????



Würde ich nie behaupten! Mich ärgern nur häufig die Kommentare à la "das ist kein Radweg", denn ist meist auch kein Wanderweg. Wer nicht blind und mit Gehörschutz geht oder fährt, hat kein Problem mit anderen Wegnutzern.


----------



## Horalka (15. März 2020)

J


onkeldittmeier schrieb:


> Würde ich nie behaupten! Mich ärgern nur häufig die Kommentare à la "das ist kein Radweg", denn ist meist auch kein Wanderweg. Wer nicht blind und mit Gehörschutz geht oder fährt, hat kein Problem mit anderen Wegnutzern.


Ja,wir sind ja auch keine Wanderer. Nur bevor ich so eine Strecke, Downhill Strecke, das erste mal fahre, schaue ich es mir gern erst mal genauer an, zu Fuß. Und dass man da gleich so unfreundlich her genommen wird fand ich nicht gerade schön, vor allem unter uns Bikern. Haben ja e schon eher wenig zu fahren und dann auch noch so. Dass wir auch noch den Trail gelaufen sind hat sich auch nur ergeben weil er auf unserem Weg lag und da er e gesperrt ist, sind wir ihn eben abgelaufen. Und ich war halt echt schockiert wie oft er trotz Absperrung gefahren wird, sogar mit Kinder und Erwachsenen, super Vorbild für die Kidz. Na ja. Trotzdem alles gute dass es mit der legalisierung klappt von dem Neuem Trail. Alles gute


----------



## Don Stefano (16. März 2020)

Fußgänger auf dem SMDH find ich auch nur so mittel gut. Bei den Profis ist die Strecke für Fahrer gesperrt, wenn die Begehung ist. Da sollte man sich auf dem SMDH bei der Begehung schon eher defensiv verhalten und die Strecke von "Nebenan" anschauen. Genauso, wie es selbstverständlich ist, dass nach einem Sturz oder einer schwierigen Stelle, die man selbst nicht fahren will auf die Seite geht, um Nachfolgende nicht zu gefährden.
Wahrscheinlich bist du weniger frequentierte Freeride-Strecken gewöhnt, die ohne Streckensperrung abgelaufen werden können.


----------



## Znarf (16. März 2020)

Ich hatte aber definitiv bei meiner Vorbeifahrt den Eindruck, dass Horalkas Gruppe das gemacht hat. Die standen an der Seite und haben aufgepasst, das war also völlig okay.

Ich kann aber auch die Bedenken nachvollziehen, denn ich habe schon mehrfach Familien mit kleinen Kindern und teilweise auch Rentner von der Strecke gebeten, die da zu zehnt völlig ohne irgendwelches Bewusstsein runtergewandert sind. Teilweise hinter Kurven und den Sprüngen rumgestanden haben. Das ist dann ja echt auch für alle gefährlich...

Insgesamt funktioniert das Miteinander auf der Strecke aber gut...


----------



## Horalka (16. März 2020)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Fußgänger auf dem SMDH find ich auch nur so mittel gut. Bei den Profis ist die Strecke für Fahrer gesperrt, wenn die Begehung ist. Da sollte man sich auf dem SMDH bei der Begehung schon eher defensiv verhalten und die Strecke von "Nebenan" anschauen. Genauso, wie es selbstverständlich ist, dass nach einem Sturz oder einer schwierigen Stelle, die man selbst nicht fahren will auf die Seite geht, um Nachfolgende nicht zu gefährden.
> Wahrscheinlich bist du weniger frequentierte Freeride-Strecken gewöhnt, die ohne Streckensperrung abgelaufen werden können.


Hi. Nein Freeride Strecken muss ich nicht ablaufen. So Strecken kann man sich gut anschauen auch während der Fahrt, langsamer fahren tuts auch. So was wie Bad Wildbad DH1 und DH2 hab ich mir schon zu Fuß angeschaut oder Bad Herrenalb, da wars gut dass wir ohne Räder da waren, da die Strecke von Oben zugeschüttelt ist mit Bäumen, war auch Illegale Strecke. Schade ist es trotzdem. Oder wenn Tirol oder Gardasee unterwegs bist läufst es vorher auch nicht ab. Aber Downhill Strecke ist für mich selbst wichtig und ist mir einfach lieber wenn ich es vorher sehe. Natürlich wenn du runter fährst und auf ein mal ne 10er Gruppe Wanderer im Weg stehen ? ne des muss nicht sein. Das haben wir oft genug beim Freeride aber da kannst es eben erwarten und auf so einer Strecke, da rechnest nicht mit so was. Wir haben natürlich aufgepasst. Und meiner hat es eh nur mir zu liebe gemacht ? er kann alles runter fahren, ich halt noch nicht ? Grüßle


----------



## zappler122 (20. März 2020)

Ist der alte SMDH geöffnet und darf befahren werden oder ist er  aufgrund von Corona gesperrt?


----------



## Znarf (20. März 2020)

Hallo Zappler,

was genau meinst du denn mit "alter" SMDH?
Wenn du damit die legale Strecke unter den Strommasten meinst, dann ist die grundsätzlich laut Vorstand des Vereins nicht geschlossen. Aber es wird aktuell nichts gepflegt und gebaut, weil wir daheim bleiben. 

Ohne dir etwas vorschreiben zu wollen und nicht wegen deiner kurzen Nachfrage so ausführlich, sondern weil bei mir auf diversen Kanälen viele Anfragen eingetrudelt sind bzgl. der Situation am Wattkopf und Corona etc:

Unsere Empfehlung ist, verzichtet auf die Trails, Schotterwege reichen aktuell auch, die Krankenhäuser haben lebensnotwendigere Dinge zu tun als verunfallte Biker zu versorgen. Wenn am SMDH irgendwer Mist baut oder Gefahrenstellen entstehen, sieht dies aktuell niemand vom Bauteam und kann auch nicht eingreifen. Es ist also mit erhöhter Gefahr zu rechnen!

Falls du damit den "alten" SMDH meinst - die ehemals vorhandene, illegale Strecke im Wald, 30Meter neben der legalen Strecke. Die ist definitiv illegal, dicht und soll AUF KEINEN FALL befahren werden. Auch wenn das irgendwelche Leute in den letzten Wochen offensichtlich wieder begonnen haben. Gleiches gilt für die in letzter Zeit wieder aufkommende Befahrung/Reaktivierung der Eisdiele und sonstiger illegaler Trails am Wattkopf etc. Das ist SCHROTT, bitte lasst es sein. Wir sind auf dem Weg legale Möglichkeiten für Trails zu bekommen. Wenn jetzt wieder diverse illegalen Sachen entstehen, wird die Stadt berechtigterweise sagen, dass Mountainbiker sich nicht an Regeln halten und im Zweifelsfall einfach alles plattmachen, inkl. der legalen Angebote. Außerdem verlieren dadurch die Leute von uns, die sehr viel Zeit und Kraft in die ganzen Kontakte zu den Behörden, die legalen Trails und Wartung etc. stecken, ganz massiv die Motivation. Bei uns läuft dann der Ärger der Biker, der Förster, Naturschützer und Jäger zusammen, obwohl wir selbst uns auf die legalen Trails (die viel zu wenig sind, das nervt uns selbst doch auch) beschränken.

Um der Diskussion vorzubeugen: "Illegale Trails erhöhten den Druck und sorgten dafür für die Schaffung legaler Angebote!" 
Die These ist streitbar, faktisch kümmert sich der Verein um die Lobbyarbeit und Anträge usw. Ohne diese nervige und zeitraubende Arbeit sorgen illegale Trails nur für Ärger und durch die bloße Befahrung oder das Bauen schafft man da überhaupt kein Bewusstsein bei den Behörden, sondern nur Ärger und Frust. Von selbst entstehen keine legalen Angebote, das geht in einer Demokratie nur mit viel Durchhaltevermögen und Geduld, es ist sehr bürokratisch. Aber in anderen Bereichen profitieren wir ja auch von der Bürokratie, so ist das halt.

Und in der aktuellen Situation würde ein Ausnutzen der momentan vermeintlichen "Gesetzlosigkeit oder Freiheit" im Wald wirklich absolut gegen jede Vernunft und das Gemeinwohl sprechen. Bitte baut keinen Mist! 


Das ist übrigens das Statement vom Verein zur Situation(auch auf Facebook etc. zu lesen)

_Liebe Bike-Gemeinde da draußen.
Unser Verein hat bis auf weiteres alle Aktivitäten eingestellt um erstens dem Gesetz folge zu leisten, aber auch, um ein Zeichen zu setzen, dass es momentan Wichtigeres gibt, als unseren Sport.
Wir möchten Euch bitten, die Trails mit Bedacht zu fahren. Genießt es, so lange das noch geht. Aber bitte, ballert nicht mit Fullspeed den Downhill runter oder wagt neue Sprünge und Drops, die ihr noch nie gefahren seid. Unser Gesundheitssystem rüstet sich momentan für eine noch nie dagewesene Krise. Und da ist jeder noch so blöde Bike-Unfall so was von überflüssig wie 20 Packungen Klopapier im Keller.
Und hey noch nie waren wir so dankbar für die 2-Meter-Regel! Will heißen: Haltet auch beim Quatschen 2 Meter Abstand zu eurem Bike-Buddy! Also steht nicht in Gruppen beieinander und zeigt euch nicht Kopf an Kopf die neusten Bike-Videos. Noch könnt Ihr draußen fahren. Die Frage ist wie lange noch. Wenn ihr mögt, dann schaut mal hier rein. Das ist ein ziemlich guter Artikel der mtb-news.de warum man jetzt gerade einfach mal die Füße still halten sollte.

Fühlt euch von uns digital umarmt. Wir sehen uns alle auf den Trails wieder, wenn der Mist vorbei ist.
Bleibt nur noch zu sagen: #stayathome #flattenthecurve
Euer #mtbkarlsruhe
_
_https://www.mtb-news.de/…/mountainbiken-corona-ja-oder-nein/_




Soviel zum Thema - bitte nicht falsch verstehen, die Situation aktuell ist scheisse, ich als Mountainbiker will bei dem Wetter und Stresspegel auch nichts sehnlicher als richtig gut heizen gehen und den Kopf freibekommen oder mit vielen Leuten einen richtig produktiven Bautag einlegen. Aber das geht halt vorerst nicht. Irgendwann wird es wieder möglich sein und dann legen wir RICHTIG los!


Bleibt gesund (in Körper und Kopf) - ich denke schon über ein Spinning-Bike nach ;-(


----------



## zappler122 (20. März 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung 
Ich meinte natürlich die legale unter den strommasten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (24. März 2020)




----------



## shield (2. April 2020)

an die clowns die schon wieder neue linien im bereich des neuen trails anlegen:
könnt ihr gerne machen. ihr riskiert dadurch weitere zusammenarbeit mit forst und stadt. außerdem sinkt die motivation des bauteams immens wenn kreuz und quer gefahren/gebaut wird.


bleibt alle gesund und riskiert nichts,
stefan fürs bauteam.


----------



## LittleBoomer (14. April 2020)

Heute abend war ja mal wieder mächtig was los auf dem noch nicht eröffneten neuen Trail.
Allerdings - wenn ich das mal so sagen darf - sind Eure kleinen Schilderchen auch ein wenig suboptimal.
Macht große Schilder hin ,
 ACHTUNG Trailbau. Durchfgang für Radfahrer und Fußgänger verboten. Unfallgefahr !
Und dann noch den Zugang 'verrammeln.
Die bisherigen Schilderchen sind teilweise erst spät, zu sehen und noch schlechter zu lesen.
Obs was nützen wird ? Vermutlich nicht bei den Pennern....


----------



## Nerd (15. April 2020)

Am Freitag war ich auch seit langem mal wieder oben. Habe die gleiche Beobachtung gemacht, da sind ungelogen im Minutentakt Leute gefahren, vom ambitionierten Sportler bis zum Familienausflug. 

Denke auch, dass man die Einfahrt erschweren und die Schilder vergrößern sollte.
Wenn man wirklich auf die Schnelle lesen kann, wieso man dort nicht fahren soll, und nicht nur ein Verbotsschild mit etwas Text sieht, ist der eine oder andere vielleicht doch einsichtiger.


----------



## bartman2108 (7. Mai 2020)

Ist ab Montag wieder offen?


----------



## Flauschinator (16. Mai 2020)

Heute zum ersten Mal nach der Sperrung wieder gefahren. 
Liebes Bauteam, ich muss an dieser Stelle mal ein fettes Lob an euch loswerden. Die Strecke ist in einem super Zustand.
Danke für die Mühe, die ihr euch in den letzten Wochen auch unter erschwerten Bedingungen gemacht habt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (10. Juni 2020)

Wenn ihr so schwärmt muss ich die Tage auch mal vorbeikommen 

Wie viel Bike sollte ich mitbringen? 160mm oder tuns 130mm auch? Finds anhand der Videos schwer einzuschätzen wie heftig die Strecke ist...


----------



## GhostKA (10. Juni 2020)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Wenn ihr so schwärmt muss ich die Tage auch mal vorbeikommen
> 
> Wie viel Bike sollte ich mitbringen? 160mm oder tuns 130mm auch? Finds anhand der Videos schwer einzuschätzen wie heftig die Strecke ist...


Ich würde zwar grundsätzlich Bikes nie nach FW kategorisieren, aber wenn du so frägst...es gibt 3-4 Sprünge von 2-3Meter (Weite) und mehrere kleinere Drops, der größte dürfte bis zur Landung zwischen 1,5-2Meter Höhe haben. Die Strecke ist keine Brechsandautobahn, aber auch die steinigeren Sektionen sind je nach Linie auch mit dem Hardtail machbar. Hängt eben von Tempo, Fahrkönnen Leidensfähigkeit ab


----------



## Jierdan (10. Juni 2020)

GhostKA schrieb:


> Ich würde zwar grundsätzlich Bikes nie nach FW kategorisieren, aber wenn du so frägst...es gibt 3-4 Sprünge von 2-3Meter (Weite) und mehrere kleinere Drops, der größte dürfte bis zur Landung zwischen 1,5-2Meter Höhe haben. Die Strecke ist keine Brechsandautobahn, aber auch die steinigeren Sektionen sind je nach Linie auch mit dem Hardtail machbar. Hängt eben von Tempo, Fahrkönnen Leidensfähigkeit ab



Alles klar, danke. Dann werde ich wohl doch besser das reign als das thunderbolt den Berg rauf quälen


----------



## onkeldittmeier (10. Juni 2020)

Hardtail reicht. Gibt genug crosser die da regelmäßig runterfahren.


----------



## GhostKA (10. Juni 2020)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke. Dann werde ich wohl doch besser das reign als das thunderbolt den Berg rauf quälen


Wenn's das BC ist würde ich es mir überlegen Spaß beiseite, mit dem Reign machst du nichts verkehrt


----------



## Flauschinator (10. Juni 2020)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Wenn ihr so schwärmt muss ich die Tage auch mal vorbeikommen
> 
> Wie viel Bike sollte ich mitbringen? 160mm oder tuns 130mm auch? Finds anhand der Videos schwer einzuschätzen wie heftig die Strecke ist...



Ich bin alles andere als ein Fahrtechnikguru und komm da mit 140 mm unterm Arsch gut runter. Gibt auch Menschen, die da mit XC-Hardtails runterfahren, aber dazu gehört m. E. schon ein gewisser Hand zum Masochismus  
Grundsätzlich kannst du sicher mit beiden Bikes die du zur Auswahl hast Spaß haben


----------



## shield (10. Juni 2020)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Wenn ihr so schwärmt muss ich die Tage auch mal vorbeikommen
> 
> Wie viel Bike sollte ich mitbringen? 160mm oder tuns 130mm auch? Finds anhand der Videos schwer einzuschätzen wie heftig die Strecke ist...



vielleicht hilft dir ja das offzielle streckenvideo. zwar hat sich seit dem video sehr viel getan, aber das gründgerüst ist glaube ich immer noch gut zu erkennen. 


wir vom bauteam versuchen stetig gefährliche stellen auszubessern und immer noch die ein oder andere sache einzubauen, dass der spass bleibt, anstatt "irgendwie nur runterzukommen".
Der SMDH ist klar als schwarze Strecke kategorisiert - man beachte hier die einstufung nach der IMBA.
HIER NACHZULESEN (es geht also noch ne stufe schwerer)

die meisten kritischen stellen sind gerade erst ausgebessert worden. das letzte segment wird gerade überarbeitet - daher ist es eigentlich gesperrt. aber irgendwelche menschen die mal wieder nicht verstehen was so eine sperrung bedeutet, haben uns schöne spuren in die neuen sprünge gefahren....

viel spass!


----------



## LittleBoomer (10. Juni 2020)

Ne. Habs ja auch schon(mehrfach) geschrieben. Das Wort kennen die nicht. Sind übrigens auch MTB-Club Mitglieder dabei.
Diese sind der Ansicht, dass sie deswegen fahren dürfen. Die Schilder sind nur für die anderen und sie hätten vom Vorstand die Erlaubnis.


----------



## shield (10. Juni 2020)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Ne. Habs ja auch schon(mehrfach) geschrieben. Das Wort kennen die nicht. Sind übrigens auch MTB-Club Mitglieder dabei.
> Diese sind der Ansicht, dass sie deswegen fahren dürfen. Die Schilder sind nur für die anderen und sie hätten vom Vorstand die Erlaubnis.


nur dass wir nciht aneinander vorbeireden:
ich spreche hier von der letzten sektion am SMDH.

und: ja - leider gibt es einige menschen auf dem mtb, und auch mitglieder, die das ganze nicht verstehen. was uns im bauteam das ganze sehr erschwert. wir sind aber dran, das ganze einheitlich zu kommunizieren. leider erreichen wir dennoch nicht alle (inzwischen über) 600 mitglieder.


----------



## Jierdan (10. Juni 2020)

Anhand vom offiziellen Video hätt ich das thunderbolt eingepackt... Allerdings bin ich auf Youtube auch noch auf eine  Fahrerperspektive gestoßen, wos bissl grantiger wirkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (11. Juni 2020)

shield schrieb:


> nur dass wir nciht aneinander vorbeireden:
> ich spreche hier von der letzten sektion am SMDH.
> 
> und: ja - leider gibt es einige menschen auf dem mtb, und auch mitglieder, die das ganze nicht verstehen. was uns im bauteam das ganze sehr erschwert. wir sind aber dran, das ganze einheitlich zu kommunizieren. leider erreichen wir dennoch nicht alle (inzwischen über) 600 mitglieder.



Werden Baueinsätze eigentlich mal wieder hier angekündigt? Bin zwar kein Club Mitglied aber würd, wenn’s zeitlich passt gern mit bauen.


----------



## shield (11. Juni 2020)

nollak schrieb:


> Werden Baueinsätze eigentlich mal wieder hier angekündigt? Bin zwar kein Club Mitglied aber würd, wenn’s zeitlich passt gern mit bauen.


in den nächsten wochen werden offizielle baueinsätze folgen die wir auch ausschreiben. es gibt viel erde zu bewegen für die "jumpline" am feld.

das ganze findet dann wieder über facebook, hier und über die mailinglisten statt.
wer öfter beim bauen dabei ist, sollte mitglied werden - um uns politisch gesehen zu unterstützen (mehr mitglieder = mehr gehör bei den behörden) und aufgrund der versicherung.


----------



## shield (15. Juni 2020)

Kennt ihr eigentlich den Wiener Express? Die alternative Linie am Strommastendownhill? Probiert ihn doch mal aus!
Doch Obacht: der Trail ist steil und verblockt! 


www.trailcenteralbtal.de
www.mtb-karlsruhe.de


----------



## Route66 (15. Juni 2020)

Worschd


----------



## Waldgeist (15. Juni 2020)

ohne Senf?


----------



## Znarf (28. Juni 2020)

*Die Genehmigung ist unterzeichnet - es kann offiziell losgehen!*



Nach mehr als drei Jahren Arbeit und vielen Verzögerungen ging es im Juni dann plötzlich den nötigen Satz nach vorne. Am Freitag, 26.06.20, unterzeichneten unsere Vorstände vom MTB-Club zusammen mit Bürgermeisterin Bettina Lisbach für die Stadt Karlsruhe die finalen Genehmigungs- und Gestattungsverträge für unseren neuen Trail "From Dachs till Dawn" oder kurz "Dachs".



Die Abteilung Trails wird in den nächsten zwei Wochen die erforderliche Beschilderung aufstellen, der Versicherungsvertrag wird aktiviert und dann können wir den Trail feierlich eröffnen, auch wenn das mit den Coronavorschriften gar nicht einfach ist. Es wird deshalb einen soften Start geben, sobald die Versicherung ihr finales Go gibt, dürft ihr den Trail legal befahren. Wir sagen schnellstmöglich Bescheid. Und dann wird es noch ein offizielles Event und diverse Aktionen geben, mit denen unser neuer Trail gebührend gefeiert werden kann!



Über die nächsten Wochen wird die Abteilung Trails euch mit Infos zum Trail, weiteren Baumaßnahmen, unseren Naturschutzauflagen und -aktionen und unseren weiteren Plänen für die Bike-Region Karlsruhe versorgen.



Viele Grüße und bis bald im Wald



Stefan und Franz + Trailteam MTB-Club KA



PS: Macht uns nicht fertig für die verzögerte Infopolitik – wir haben in den letzten Wochen total rotiert, dass das alles klappt, es war alles sehr chaotisch und wir hatten immer wieder seitens der Behörden die Vorgabe, noch nichts offiziell zu veröffentlichen. Am Ende hat die Pressestelle der Stadt Infos rausgegeben und Presseeinladungen ausgegeben, bevor wir das tun konnten. Aber das soll unseren Spaß auf dem Trail nicht schmälern!


----------



## Schwobenflyer (29. Juni 2020)

Wird der Trail auch auf der Homepage (*.gpx) zu finden sein?


----------



## *Souly* (29. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure Arbeit Franz, Stefan, Lukas und alle anderen Beteiligten.


----------



## Radfahrer24 (29. Juni 2020)

Super Sache! Vielen, vielen Dank für den Trail und die Arbeit die Ihr geleistet habt! ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Znarf (29. Juni 2020)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Wird der Trail auch auf der Homepage (*.gpx) zu finden sein?


Ja, wir werden ihn auf Trailforks.com einpflegen und auch Infos und den Track auf www.trailcenteralbtal.de stellen! Läuft alles im Juli...


----------



## Zappcommander (30. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank


----------



## nollak (30. Juni 2020)

Sehr geil! Informiert ihr hier auch wenn es Baueinsätze gibt?


----------



## shield (30. Juni 2020)

nollak schrieb:


> Sehr geil! Informiert ihr hier auch wenn es Baueinsätze gibt?


ja - wir haben vor über alle kanäle die infos zu streuen, sodass wir möglichst viele helfer erreichen.


----------



## shield (15. Juli 2020)

Hallo liebe Biker,

am Sonntag, 19.07.20, wollen wir den neuen Trail „From Dachs Till Dawn“ komplettieren und das erste Segment bauen! Jede Hilfe ist willkommen, ihr dürft gerne mitmachen.
Aufgrund der noch geltenden Corona-Beschränkungen tragt euch bitte auf jeden Fall in den Doodle ein, falls ihr sicher kommen werdet.

https://doodle.com/poll/8kfi9zawtx8kt7s3

Wir planen dann die Arbeitsabläufe so, dass der Gesundheitsschutz für alle gewährleistet ist und die Regeln eingehalten werden können!
Ihr braucht festes Schuhwerk, Arbeitshandschuhe und auch bei Hitze ist zwecks Zecken und Dornen eine lange Hose empfehlenswert. Vesper und Wasser solltet ihr auch für euch selbst mitbringen. Werkzeug haben wir für euch.
Wir treffen uns um 10.30 Uhr direkt an der Nordseite des Wildschweingeheges oberhalb vom Smdh.

https://goo.gl/maps/TE2JvBTLv1eTVLJL6

Bis 10.45 Uhr teilen wir die Gruppen ein und weisen ein. Wir bauen grob bis 13 Uhr.
Nachzügler müssen flexibel sein, je nach Helferzahl etc gibt es evtl kein Werkzeug oder Platz mehr, weil wir aufgrund der Abstandsregeln etc besondere Umstände haben. Wenn irgend möglich, kommt deshalb am besten pünktlich vor 10.30.

Wir freuen uns auf Sonntag,
bleibt fit - euer Trailcenter-Albtal-Team


----------



## Sosn (19. Juli 2020)

Mag vielleicht Mal wer liebenswerterweise den Startpunkt auf Maps posten und oder die Anfahrt für diejenigen schildern, die mit dem Rad (aus Ka) kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (21. Juli 2020)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem wir letzten Sonntag mit den zahlreichen Helfern sensationelle Fortschritte gemacht haben, wollen wir direkt weitermachen.

Deshalb gibt es am Sonntag, 26.07.20, nochmal einen Baueinsatz am neuen Trail.

Bitte tragt euch unbedingt in den folgenden Doodle ein, wenn ihr kommt:

https://doodle.com/poll/mxsaivwv2w2v27bs 

Wir treffen uns um 10.30 Uhr direkt an der Nordseite des Wildschweingeheges oberhalb vom Smdh.









						48°57'16.3"N 8°26'47.0"E
					






					goo.gl
				




Wir planen dann die Arbeitsabläufe so, dass der Gesundheitsschutz für alle gewährleistet ist und die Regeln eingehalten werden können!

Ihr braucht festes Schuhwerk, Arbeitshandschuhe und auch bei Hitze ist zwecks Zecken und Dornen eine lange Hose empfehlenswert. Vesper und Wasser solltet ihr auch für euch selbst mitbringen. Werkzeug haben wir für euch. 
Bis 10.45 Uhr teilen wir die Gruppen ein und weisen ein. Wir bauen grob bis 13 Uhr. 

Nachzügler müssen flexibel sein, je nach Helferzahl etc gibt es evtl kein Werkzeug oder Platz mehr, weil wir aufgrund der Abstandsregeln etc besondere Umstände haben. Wenn irgend möglich, kommt deshalb am besten pünktlich vor 10.30.

Wir freuen uns auf Sonntag,

bleibt fit - euer Trailcenter-Albtal-Team


----------



## shield (30. Juli 2020)

Es geht voran - auch am Wiener Express! Das Trailbauteam mit seinen fleißigen Helfern hat den SMDH und Wiener Express wieder freigeschnitten. Freie Fahrt!


----------



## shield (30. Juli 2020)

und wir hauen noch einen hinterher:

Das Warten hat ein Ende: nach mehreren Jahren Genehmigungsarbeit eröffnet der
Mountainbike Club Karlsruhe heute seinen zweiten offiziellen Trail *From Dachs Till Dawn*


_Strecke: From Dachs Till Dawn_
_trailforks.com/trails/from-dachs-till-dawn/_

_Schwierigkeitsgrad: Leicht
Länge: 2,6km
Höhendifferenz: 153m_

mehr infos zum projekt 'legale trails um karlsruhe' unter:
https://www.trailcenteralbtal.de/


----------



## Triple F (1. August 2020)

Immer wieder klasse zu sehen, was ihr auf die Beine stellt . Vom Planen, Schaufeln und Video-Dreh.  Leider ist KA nicht mehr ganz meine Ecke...


----------



## Znarf (1. August 2020)

Trailcenter Albtal is under construction
					






					www.trailcenteralbtal.de
				




Schaut gerne auch mal auf unsere Website mit der Projektbeschreibung etc. Da wird auch erklärt, weshalb der Trail so heißt, wie er heißt. usw =)


----------



## GhostKA (2. Oktober 2020)

Habe gestern mein Evoc Rain-Cover auf dem SMDH verloren. Den Dreckspritzern auf dem Rucksack, die alle sehr hell sind eher auf dem unteren Part. Falls jemand was gefunden haben sollte, würde ich mich freuen und es gibt sicher ein Bier als Finderlohn!


----------



## shield (23. Oktober 2020)

die jumpline ist ab sofort, aufgrund von nässe, bis auf weiteres gesperrt. (bis ende SMDH)















Grüße,
Stefan fürs Trailcenter Team


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Oktober 2020)

Da habt Ihr ja schön aufgerüstet, was Schilder und Sperren angeht. Kann man nur hoffen das es hilft.


----------



## GhostKA (24. Oktober 2020)

shield schrieb:


> die jumpline ist ab sofort, aufgrund von nässe, bis auf weiteres gesperrt. (bis ende SMDH)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das erklärt ihr jetzt meinem 4 jährigen Sohnemann, der war letzte Woche schon den Tränen nah...nein Spaß beiseite, ich glaub mehr kann man nicht mehr absichern...Wurde letzte Woche trotzdem noch von drei Herren mittleren Alters befahren. Merke: Alter schützt vor Dummheit nicht! Bleibt die Sperrung den ganzen Winter bestehen, oder kann es sich bei längerer Trockenphase auch wieder ändern?


----------



## nollak (24. Oktober 2020)

Finds gut das ihr es jetzt so abgesperrt habt. So sollte es ja für jeden ersichtlich sei. Wobei ich denke ein paar unverbesserliche wird es auch wieder geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (25. Oktober 2020)

GhostKA schrieb:


> Das erklärt ihr jetzt meinem 4 jährigen Sohnemann, der war letzte Woche schon den Tränen nah...nein Spaß beiseite, ich glaub mehr kann man nicht mehr absichern...Wurde letzte Woche trotzdem noch von drei Herren mittleren Alters befahren. Merke: Alter schützt vor Dummheit nicht! Bleibt die Sperrung den ganzen Winter bestehen, oder kann es sich bei längerer Trockenphase auch wieder ändern?



wir entscheiden spontan über eine öffnung bei längerer trockenphase. das ist alles auch davon abhängig ob ein verantwortlicher dafür zeit hat. das ganze ist eine ehrenamtliche tätigkeit und wir sitzen auch mal gerne auf dem fahrrad. 

viele grüße!


----------



## matou (1. November 2020)

Servus zusammen,
kurze Frage in Richtung MTB Club KA.
Werden Dachs und SMDH auch mit den verschärften Corona Regeln weiterhin offen bleiben oder zählt das Befahren als "Freizeitsport auf öffentlichen oder privaten Sportanlagen" und werden geschlossen?


----------



## shield (5. November 2020)

matou schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> kurze Frage in Richtung MTB Club KA.
> Werden Dachs und SMDH auch mit den verschärften Corona Regeln weiterhin offen bleiben oder zählt das Befahren als "Freizeitsport auf öffentlichen oder privaten Sportanlagen" und werden geschlossen?










Viele Grüße,
Stefan fürs Trailcenter Albtal


----------



## onkeldittmeier (5. November 2020)

Ich danke euch herzlichst für euren enormen Einsatz, die Bauprojekte und die permanente Pflege des Trails (der Boden ist ja nicht der optimalste). Aber selbst bei der aktuell sehr asozialen Fahrweise vieler kommt ihr trotzdem irgendwie mit dem reshapen der Kurven nach, Respekt!
Eine Spende an euch geht dafür definitiv mal raus, soviel Freude wie ihr mir dieses Jahr damit bereitet habt.
Aber eine Frage am Rande: Ich kann den Standort nicht super beschreiben, aber irgendwann diesen Sommer wurde ein ca. 10 cm dicker Baum am linken Wegesrand auf dem unteren Drittel des "From Dachs till Dawn" abgesägt und ragt nun ca. 20 cm aus dem Boden. Zuvor konnte man wunderbar rechts herum fahren, damit man nicht mit dem Lenker anschlägt, aber seit der Baum abgesägt wurde, haben sich direkt am Stumpf 2 seltsame Lines gebildet, die mich seitdem immer aus dem Konzept bringen.
Wäre es in Ordnung, wenn dieser Stumpf "komplett" gekürzt würde, also auf Bodenniveau gebracht?


----------



## shield (5. November 2020)

onkeldittmeier schrieb:


> Ich danke euch herzlichst für euren enormen Einsatz, die Bauprojekte und die permanente Pflege des Trails (der Boden ist ja nicht der optimalste). Aber selbst bei der aktuell sehr asozialen Fahrweise vieler kommt ihr trotzdem irgendwie mit dem reshapen der Kurven nach, Respekt!
> Eine Spende an euch geht dafür definitiv mal raus, soviel Freude wie ihr mir dieses Jahr damit bereitet habt.
> Aber eine Frage am Rande: Ich kann den Standort nicht super beschreiben, aber irgendwann diesen Sommer wurde ein ca. 10 cm dicker Baum am linken Wegesrand auf dem unteren Drittel des "From Dachs till Dawn" abgesägt und ragt nun ca. 20 cm aus dem Boden. Zuvor konnte man wunderbar rechts herum fahren, damit man nicht mit dem Lenker anschlägt, aber seit der Baum abgesägt wurde, haben sich direkt am Stumpf 2 seltsame Lines gebildet, die mich seitdem immer aus dem Konzept bringen.
> Wäre es in Ordnung, wenn dieser Stumpf "komplett" gekürzt würde, also auf Bodenniveau gebracht?


hi!

danke für dein feedback - freut uns wenn dir das mountainbiken freude bereitet!

ich denke ich weiß um welchen stumpf es sich handelt. corona macht uns aktuell ein paar probleme - wir hatten für november und dezember einige pflege einsätze geplant. müssen uns nun leider in 2er teams drum kümmern. haben die besagte stelle allerdings auf dem schirm!

grüße,
stefan fürs trailcenter team!


----------



## onkeldittmeier (5. November 2020)

Ah cool, klingt gut!
Ich würds sogar selbst machen, aber wenn ihr es eh auf dem Schirm habt, wirds zumindest ordentlich gemacht


----------



## shield (5. November 2020)

onkeldittmeier schrieb:


> Ah cool, klingt gut!
> Ich würds sogar selbst machen, aber wenn ihr es eh auf dem Schirm habt, wirds zumindest ordentlich gemacht


danke für dein angebot. aber aus versicherungstechnischer sicht sollte niemand selbst am trail "hand anlegen".
falls du interesse hast mal mitzuhelfen kann ich dir die App vom MTB Club Karlsruhe empfehlen. dort werden trailpflege und baueinsätze in den chaträumen angeboten. (sofern wir laut corona wieder offiziell zusammen arbeiten dürfen)


die app gibt es im google play store und iOs app store und ist kostenlos!
einfach nach "MTB Club Karlsruhe" suchen!


----------



## nahazz (22. November 2020)

nollak schrieb:


> Finds gut das ihr es jetzt so abgesperrt habt. So sollte es ja für jeden ersichtlich sei. Wobei ich denke ein paar unverbesserliche wird es auch wieder geben.




War heute (22.11) dort. Die Holger Passage war aufgrund von Regen gesperrt.

Im oberen Teil kein Thema, haben sich alle dran gehalten. 
Im unteren Bereich (am Container) waren natürlich etliche Jungs unterwegs und haben die Bikes hochgeschoben.  Habe Sie darauf hingewiesen - hat keinen gejuckt....


----------



## nollak (22. November 2020)

nahazz schrieb:


> War heute (22.11) dort. Die Holger Passage war aufgrund von Regen gesperrt.
> 
> Im oberen Teil kein Thema, haben sich alle dran gehalten.
> Im unteren Bereich (am Container) waren natürlich etliche Jungs unterwegs und haben die Bikes hochgeschoben.  Habe Sie darauf hingewiesen - hat keinen gejuckt....


Jap war heute auch dort aber bin gar nicht so weit runter gefahren. Bin dann halt vor der Holger Passage wieder den Weg hoch.
War aber auch Überrascht wie voll es heut war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (27. November 2020)

Mahlzeit Leute 

Hat vlt jemand letzten Sonntag ein Multitool von CrankBrothers unten an der Jumpline gefunden?
Suche nämlich gerade meins und habe halt letztes WE unten am Ausstieg an mein Rad geschraubt. Sollte dort am Stein direkt neben den Ausgang gelegen haben.


----------



## bartman2108 (28. November 2020)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Leute
> 
> Hat vlt jemand letzten Sonntag ein Multitool von CrankBrothers unten an der Jumpline gefunden?
> Suche nämlich gerade meins und habe halt letztes WE unten am Ausstieg an mein Rad geschraubt. Sollte dort am Stein direkt neben den Ausgang gelegen haben.


Die Jumpline war doch letzen Sonntag geschlossen


----------



## lowrider89 (28. November 2020)

bartman2108 schrieb:


> Die Jumpline war doch letzen Sonntag geschlossen


Stimmt mein Zeitgefühl ist naja 😅
Hat sich aber erledigt,ein Kollege von mir hat es eingepackt und vergessen mir es zu sagen 😂


----------



## shield (28. November 2020)

bartman2108 schrieb:


> Die Jumpline war doch letzen Sonntag geschlossen


die jumpline ist aktuell wieder geöffnet. wir haben sie letzten sonntag zur hälfte geöffnet.

leide rhaben wir mit randalen und zerstörungen an den absperrungen zu kämpfen, ein querbalken würde herausgeheblt und dann die schrauben abgerissen und verdreht.

falls jemand mal einen wut-mountainbiker sehen sollte, bitte eine info an uns.

grüße


----------



## shield (4. Dezember 2020)

kleine info auch hier:

die jumpline am SMDH (Holger Sektion) ist wieder bis auf weiteres gesperrt. die feuchtigkeit macht aus dem lehmboden eine einzige schmiersauce

außerdem haben wir am From Dachs Till Dawn einige Kurven ausgebessert und den Ausgang eines Segments umgelegt. Da das ganze etwas abruppt kommt, haben wir vorerst beide Linien offen gelassen, damit man sich an die neue gewöhnen kann. Probiert das ganze mal aus!

Grüße,
Stefan fürs Bauteam


----------



## GhostKA (4. Dezember 2020)

shield schrieb:


> kleine info auch hier:
> 
> die jumpline am SMDH (Holger Sektion) ist wieder bis auf weiteres gesperrt. die feuchtigkeit macht aus dem lehmboden eine einzige schmiersauce
> 
> ...


Gestern beides gesehen und für gut befunden. Super, dass ihr dem Dachs etwas Pflege gegönnt habt! Fährt sich deutlich runder...der kleine Step Up kam eher etwas plötzlich und musste im Matsch-Tempo richtig gezogen werden, vielleicht bräuchte es hier einen etwas größeren Landebereich. Nochmal großes Lob an eure Arbeit, weiter oben wurde ja auch eine Baumstumpf entfernt und der Sprung nach der ausgebesserten Kurve wurde breiter. Darf ich noch eine Anregung in den Raum werfen (beteilige mich auch gerne an der Umsetzung). Wäre es möglich/erwünscht bei der Jumpline des SMDH bei dem Übergang vom vertikal verlaufenden Teil zum quer zum Hang verlaufenden Teil einen Anlieger zu bauen....mittlerweile generiert der erste Part ordentlich Speed und die offene Kurve ist zwar eigentlich nicht schlimm, es entstehen aber langsam Bremswellen und es würde den ganzen Abschnitt für mich irgendwie runder machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (16. Dezember 2020)

GhostKA schrieb:


> Gestern beides gesehen und für gut befunden. Super, dass ihr dem Dachs etwas Pflege gegönnt habt! Fährt sich deutlich runder...der kleine Step Up kam eher etwas plötzlich und musste im Matsch-Tempo richtig gezogen werden, vielleicht bräuchte es hier einen etwas größeren Landebereich. Nochmal großes Lob an eure Arbeit, weiter oben wurde ja auch eine Baumstumpf entfernt und der Sprung nach der ausgebesserten Kurve wurde breiter. Darf ich noch eine Anregung in den Raum werfen (beteilige mich auch gerne an der Umsetzung). Wäre es möglich/erwünscht bei der Jumpline des SMDH bei dem Übergang vom vertikal verlaufenden Teil zum quer zum Hang verlaufenden Teil einen Anlieger zu bauen....mittlerweile generiert der erste Part ordentlich Speed und die offene Kurve ist zwar eigentlich nicht schlimm, es entstehen aber langsam Bremswellen und es würde den ganzen Abschnitt für mich irgendwie runder machen...


danke für deine anregungen.
bzgl der jumpline müssen wir schauen wie es sich im frühjahr entwickelt. wir planen gerade weitere kleine umbauten und behalten das mal im hinterkopf.

wie die meisten bestimmt schon bemerkt haben, sind viele (fast alle kaputten) stellen am From Dachs Till Dawn ausgebessert worden.


grüße,
stefan fürs bauteam.


----------



## Saci (15. Januar 2021)

Zach, wie sind denn die Bedingungen auf den trails im Moment? Kann man fahren oder macht man eher mehr kaputt/rutscht mehr rum.. kanns nicht einschätzen und überlege ob morgen MTB oder doch Renner 😅


----------



## onkeldittmeier (15. Januar 2021)

Vor einigen Tagen wurde bei facebook mal ein Foto vom Untergrund gepostet. Mir sah es etwas matschig aus.
Ich schiebe es jetzt einfach mal auf meinen Respekt vor den Trailbauern, dass ich dieses Jahr noch nicht oben war... um... den Boden zu schonen!


----------



## franticz (15. Januar 2021)

Sag Bescheid wenn dus weißt  ich will Sonntag xD


----------



## Saci (16. Januar 2021)

alsoo.. es war alles dabei heut, von steinhart gefroren, über matschig bis hin zu leicht angetaut und schmierig.. hat quasi bei jeder Abfahrt und alle paar Minuten gewechselt.  😃


----------



## shield (19. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen.

aktuell ist es, wie @Saci sagt, eine gemischte Packung.
Wird würden uns gerade gerne um den Zustand an manchen Stellen kümmern, dürfen aber aufgrund von den Coronabedingungen leider keine Trailpflege durchführen. Hoffen wir auf besseres Wetter und bessere Inzidenzzahlen.


Grüße
Stefan fürs Bauteam


----------



## shield (5. Februar 2021)

was is eigentlich mit fotos?


gestern am SMDH


----------



## shield (15. Februar 2021)

vorsicht am From Dachs Till Dawn - Forstarbeiten im oberen Teil!


----------



## shield (14. März 2021)

Achtung im 1. Segment des SMDH - wir haben eine Kurve ausgebessert ja wir dürfen offiziell mit Abstand wieder ran). Bitte die Umfahrung nutzen!


----------



## shield (31. März 2021)

Wir haben im Container am #strommastendownhill nicht nur aufgeräumt, sondern auch das Ende des SMDH umgestaltet: neue Sitzmöglichkeiten sowie eine kleine S-Kurve.
Ihr fragt euch sicherlich warum. Leider ist die Geschwindigkeit von vielen Mountainbiker:innen zu hoch. Wir bitten euch deshalb ein wenig mitzudenken und auf die Bremse zu drücken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Außerdem laufen/fahren zu viele Menschen über das Feld von unserm Bauern. Bitte nutzt die Forststraßen wenn ihr eure Partylaps auf der Jumpline drehen wollt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Grüße,
Stefan fürs Trailcenter Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tios (12. April 2021)

Ist ja mittlerweile echt enorm wie viele Biker auf den beiden offiziellen Trails unterwegs sind. Erodieren immer mehr, hab ich den Eindruck😭Selbst einige aus dem Raum Stuttgart bei uns im Badischen unterwegs....😆
Gibt es Pläne dem Ansturm Herr zu werden? Oder muss man zukünftig zu mehr Federweg greifen.


----------



## Jierdan (12. April 2021)

Wie viel Federweg schwebt dir für den dachs den vor?


----------



## Tios (13. April 2021)

Früher bin ich den Dachs noch mit dem 29er Hardtail (100 mm) runtergefahren, aber da war auch noch kaum einer unterwegs. Aktuell bin ich mit dem 140 mm Fully unterwegs. Nach den Sommerferien vllt. 160 mm Federweg nötig 😆Schauen wir mal


----------



## Jierdan (13. April 2021)

Tios schrieb:


> Früher bin ich den Dachs noch mit dem 29er Hardtail (100 mm) runtergefahren, aber da war auch noch kaum einer unterwegs. Aktuell bin ich mit dem 140 mm Fully unterwegs. Nach den Sommerferien vllt. 160 mm Federweg nötig 😆Schauen wir mal



Okay, 140mm find ich (grade für die untere Hälfte) passend, so mach ich das auch. Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass einige Kompressionen mittlerweile echt tief ausgefahren sind. 
Aber da hilft einem ja eigentlich mehr Federweg auch nicht wirklich, oder...


----------



## shield (13. April 2021)

fahrrad hin oder her, vielleicht gibt es ja bald mehr als "nur" zwei trails   

nein im ernst. ich kann die bedenken verstehen. allerdings kommen wir mit der pflege nicht hinterher, sodass der dachs wohl oder übel kein flow trail mehr sein wird sondern hier und da wirklich etwas rumpelt.
ich denke aber dass du mit jedem fully besser aufgestellt bist. mit 140mm hast du ausreichend kapazitäten.


grüße,
stefan fürs trailcenter team

PS: die jumpline is seit heute wieder geöffnet - hoffentlich diesmal länger als die letzten male!


----------



## shield (11. Juni 2021)

hallo zusammen.

aktuell dürfen wir wieder größere baueinsätze und trailpflege durchführen.
diese kündigen wir immrer auf instagram/facebook an @trailcenteralbtal und in unserer eigen handy app MTB CLUB karlsruhe (einfach registrieren und in die chaträume "Trailbau"/"Trailstatus" reinschauen)


Grüße


----------



## shield (11. Juni 2021)




----------



## shield (29. Juli 2021)

Jumpline auf, Jumpine zu, Jumpline auf.

Es wird gerade hier und da einiges entschärft oder neu geshaped. Vor der ersten Fahrt am besten etwas vorsichtiger durchrollen.


Grüße,
Stefan fürs Trailcenter Team!


----------



## Bodenprober (22. August 2021)

Vermisst jemand seine Sonnenbrille? Ich hab am Freitag auf dem Parkplatz beim Hedwigshof eine aufgesammelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badenser (12. September 2021)

@ Mtb Club Karlsruhe ihr leistet wirklich gute Arbeit mit Smdh und Dachs 👍🏻
Wie schaut es denn mit der Erschließung neuer Strecken im Albtal aus?


----------



## shield (15. September 2021)

Badenser schrieb:


> @ Mtb Club Karlsruhe ihr leistet wirklich gute Arbeit mit Smdh und Dachs 👍🏻
> Wie schaut es denn mit der Erschließung neuer Strecken im Albtal aus?


Mehr als die News auf Facebook und Instagram können wir bis jetzt leider nicht rausgeben.

Grüße
Stefan fürs Trailcenter


----------



## Kelevra2011 (17. Oktober 2021)

War letzte Woche mit meinem cc ht da, junge hatte ich einen Spaß 😁
Tolle Strecke und unterwegs das ein oder andere nette Gespräch gehabt also durch und durch ein gelungener Tag 👍
Freu mich schon wenn ich wieder mal Zeit hab zu euch zu fahren


----------



## shield (6. Dezember 2021)

moin

wir haben am einstieg vom From Dachs Till Dawn die Matschpfütze ausgebessert und einen Bodennahen Nortshore gebaut. Harry schmückt das ganze als französisches Model:




aktuell ist die Auffahrt noch aus erde und sehr weich. Steine als Auf- und Abfahrt (aktuell 20cm Stufe) und eine Verlängerung um 3-5 Meter am Ende werden folgen.








Grüße,
Stefan fürs Trailcenter Team


----------



## Waldgeist (6. Dezember 2021)

Oha, eine schöne Wildschweinsuhle.


----------



## shield (9. Dezember 2021)

wer es noch nict mitbekommen hat: der SMDH ist aktuell aufgrund von Freischneidearbeiten (Abstand zu den Stromleitungen muss eingehalten werden) durch eine externe Firma gesperrt.

*Wer also fährt bringt sich in Lebensgefahr! Bitte aufgepasst!*








sobald wir mehr wissen, geben wir bescheid. über alle kanäle. am aktuellsten ist wie immer unsere instagramseite.


			https://www.instagram.com/trailcenteralbtal/
		



grüße,
stefan fürs trailcenter team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (9. Dezember 2021)

Es wäre gut wenn die betreffende Firma die jeweiligen Einstiege an den Forstwegen auch absperrt oder Ähnliches.. da ist garnichts. Es gibt auch Leute die nich ins Netz schaun usw.

Bin heute auch das erste Stück durchgerollt.. da nichts ersichtlich war.. und auch keine Gerätschaften zu hören waren 🙆🏼‍♂️


----------



## shield (13. Dezember 2021)

*bitte um beachtung - keine shortcuts oder neue linien am Dachs einfahren (wir bekommen da schnell probleme mit dem gestattungsvertrag):*



 




*die chickenline am SMDH 3. Segment ist umgelegt worden, da zeitnah pflegearbeiten anstehen:*






*außerdem werden langsam aber stetig die chickenlines ausgeschildert:*



 




grüße,
stefan fürs trailcenter team.


----------



## Don Stefano (13. Dezember 2021)

Ach das ist ja toll, dann weiß ich jetzt wenigstens immer, welches die Männer-Linie ist.


----------



## liquidnight (13. Dezember 2021)

Die mit den Eiern ? ;-)


----------



## shield (20. Dezember 2021)

Gestern wurde intern am Dachs geschippt und geschleppt.
Wir versuchen die Nässe in den Griff zu bekommen, aber das ist nicht ganz so einfach:













Wir schreiben die Baueinsätze gerade aktuell in der MTB Club Karlsruhe App aus, da wir dort direkt eine "Umfrage" starten können, wer zeit hat und damit zusagt. da geht es schlicht um die planung wieviel werkzeug/essen wir mitbringen usw.

Android  |  iOS

Alles kostenlos, per email registrieren und in der chatfunktion die gewünschten "kanäle" (zB, Trailbau, Trail Status, Trail Talk) hinzufügen und nix mehr verpassen.


Grüße,
Stefan fürs Bauteam


----------



## LittleBoomer (21. Dezember 2021)

ahja, Du erinnerst mich dran: Endlich Mitglied im MTB-Club werden


----------



## shield (21. Dezember 2021)

Die App ist auch ohne eine Mitgliedschaft nutzbar


----------



## Bensemer (27. Dezember 2021)

Eben erst zufällig den Faden gefunden. Da klinke ich mich doch mal kurz ein um ein Lob hier zu lassen  👍
Tolle Trails, gut ausgeschildert und immer nette Radler dort. Ich mag das Badener Volk (vielleicht weil ich da 8 Jahre gedient habe). 
Ich habe zwar 95 Kilometer einfach aber ich werfe gerne mal ein Rad ins Auto und fahre zu den Säuen 🐗 
Ich habe am oberen Teil vom Dachs auch schon Kinder fahren sehen, vielleicht komme ich nächstes Jahr mal mit der Tochter (8j.)

Bild vom Mai


----------



## shield (27. Januar 2022)

Und noch eine weitere Info - für euch hier schon mal ein wenig vorab:
der Dienstleister, der die Arbeiten an den Hochspannungsleitungen durchführt wird am Samstag (29.1.) weitere Arbeiten durchführen. Daher wird an diesem Tag der SMDH gesperrt sein. Gesperrt heißt in diesem Fall UNFAHRBAR, da die Stromleitungen auf den Hang abgelegt und erneuert werden.

Helft doch bitte mit diese Info schon vorab zu verbreiten, dass niemand trotz Absperrungen meint in den SMDH reinzurollen.

wir sperren morgen jedes segment mit schildern und rot-weissem flatterband ab.

grüße,
stefan fürs trailcenter team!








edith hat bilder von der sperrung gemacht:


----------



## shield (31. Januar 2022)

wer sich übrigens wundert: der SMDH ist weiterhin gesperrt. laut telefonat mit dem dienstleister heute hieß es "bis mindestens Donnerstag".
und da irgendwelche halbstarken gemeint haben die absperrungen wegzureissen, mussten wir heute nochmal raus.







Grüße
Stefan fürs trailcenter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (3. Februar 2022)

Wir haben die Auffahrt auf die große Steinplatte entwässert und sie gleichzeit abrollbar gemacht.



 



Als nächstes folgt nun die S-Kurve im Anschluss.

Wer sich fragt wann wir immer eine Trailpflege machen und wo wir das Ganz kommunizieren:
In unserer MTB CLUB KARLSRUHE App.

Aktuell hat sich für immer wiederkehrende kleine Pflegeeinsätze der Mittwoch gegen 14.30 Uhr herauskristallisiert. Wir geben jede Woche montags/dienstags Bescheid ob er stattfindet und wo wir uns treffen.
Aktuell kämpfen wir an SMDH und Dachs gegen die Nässe an. Dafür sammeln und schleppen wir immer wieder Steine. Wir freuen uns daher über helfende Hände.

Wenn ein großer Pflegeeinsatz ansteht (am Wochenende), dann geben wir natürlich hier bescheid.

Grüße
Stefan fürs Trailcenter.


----------



## GhostKA (22. Februar 2022)

Ist der SMDH aktuell noch komplett gesperrt?


----------



## shield (23. Februar 2022)

GhostKA schrieb:


> Ist der SMDH aktuell noch komplett gesperrt?


Ich habe heute mit einem der zuständigen Person telefoniert.
aktuell wissen beide Firmen selbst nciht wie lange sich das noch ziehen wird. Am Dienstag ist ein Treffen vor Ort, dann weiss ich mehr.

Allerdings wird das ne größere Sache: neue Masten sind in Planung, dafür kommen neue Fundamente usw.
Ich frage mich persönlich wie sie das vertreten können - habe Ihnen klar gemacht, dass der SMDH das einzige Angebot der Region ist. Den Leuten ist nicht klar, was dadurch passiert. Und das wissen wir alle: der alte SMDH wird wieder befahren, die Eisdiele wird aufgerissen. Im Großraum Ettlingen gibt es unzählige wilde Trails den Hang hinunter....

Der Dachs ist immerhin befahrbar. Hoffe, dass ich ein wenig Transparenz reinbringen konnte.


Grüße
Stefan fürs Team


----------



## GhostKA (23. Februar 2022)

shield schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mit einem der zuständigen Person telefoniert.
> aktuell wissen beide Firmen selbst nciht wie lange sich das noch ziehen wird. Am Dienstag ist ein Treffen vor Ort, dann weiss ich mehr.
> 
> Allerdings wird das ne größere Sache: neue Masten sind in Planung, dafür kommen neue Fundamente usw.
> ...


Klingt aus Biker Sicht nicht gerade prickelnd, aber wenn man sich anschaut, welcher Aufwand da betrieben wurde, waren größere Maßnahmen zu erwarten...wie wurd das dem Verein im Vorhinein denn kommuniziert?


----------



## shield (23. Februar 2022)

GhostKA schrieb:


> Klingt aus Biker Sicht nicht gerade prickelnd, aber wenn man sich anschaut, welcher Aufwand da betrieben wurde, waren größere Maßnahmen zu erwarten...wie wurd das dem Verein im Vorhinein denn kommuniziert?


Überhaupt nicht. 

Die Firmen haben mit dem Forst gesprochen und darauf hingewiesen dass „Arbeiten anstehen“. 
Uns wurde dies vom Forst lediglich weitergeleitet.


----------



## shield (11. März 2022)

Die Vögel zwitschern schon aus ihren, du bist aus deinem eigenen Nest herausgekrochen und schon auf deinem Mountainbike unterwegs.
Heute hast du dir mehr vorgenommen wie nur die Feierabendrunde.
In der Tasche die Energybars, im Geldbeutel Kleingeld für das Eis beim Hedwigshof.
Die Wildschweine im Gehege hörst du noch während du schon durchs Tor am SMDH trittst.

Wir - die Projektabteilung der Trails des MTB Club Karlsruhe - laden DICH herzlich zum Trailmeeting ein. Am *20.03.2022 ab 10 Uhr dürfen wir dich am Leopoldsplatz* begrüßen und stellen uns nicht nur deinen Fragen zum Thema Trails in und um Karlsruhe und Ettlingen, sondern du darfst auch - wenn du willst - mitanpacken: in kleinen Gruppen wollen wir Neugierigen und Interessierten das Thema Trailpflege und Trailbau näherbringen.
Ein offener Austausch vor Ort ist doch immer noch besser wie eine digitale Konversation über die sozialen Netzwerke:


Was hat es mit der aktuellen Sperrung am SMDH auf sich?
Wie oft muss man denn eigentlich Laub rechen?
Wie ist das denn mit neuen Trails?
Ist die Eisdiele eigentlich ein legaler Trail? Wenn nein, warum nicht?
Wie baut man einen Sprung?
Was muss man bei der Planung von neuen legalen Trails alles beachten?
Wer seid ihr eigentlich?
...

Da wir über die letzten Jahre immer weniger Helfer an Land gezogen haben, benötigen wir nun also DEINE Mithilfe. Du denkst, du kannst das nicht? Falsch gedacht! Komm vorbei, überzeug dich selbst!


WIR freuen uns auf dich - du erkennst uns an den rotkarierten Hemden!


Grüße,
Stefan für Trailteam


----------



## shield (14. März 2022)

Für das Trailmeeting am Sonntag treffen wir uns am Leopoldsplatz.
🚫 BITTE NICHT MIT DEM AUTO IN DEN WALD FAHREN! 🚫
Am besten kommt ihr mit dem Fahrrad um im Wald mobil zu sein…

+ 10 Uhr - Begrüßung mit offener Fragerunde

+ ca. 10.30 Uhr - Aufteilen in diverse Gruppen zur praktischen Arbeit

+ 12 Uhr - erneute offene Fragerunde

+ offenes Ende gegen 14 Uhr.

Wer anschließend noch Bock auf Grillen hat (wer hat das nicht?) der kann mit seinem Grillgut noch zum MTB Club Gelände in Rüppur. Dort wird der Grill angeheizt.


















						48°57'36.5"N 8°27'09.1"E · Grünwettersbach, Karlsruhe
					

Grünwettersbach, Karlsruhe




					goo.gl


----------



## shield (24. März 2022)

Trailmeeting abgehakt ✅

Danke an alle Interessierten und Neugierigen vergangenen Sonntag. Wir hatten einen super Sonntag: es kamen viele gute Gespräche zustande, einige offene Fragen wurde geklärt und ebenso wurd fleißig mitangepackt. Um 15 Uhr schnappte dann das Schloss zu und das Werkzeug wurde verstaut.

Und weil es so schön ist haben wir gleich noch eine besondere Info für alle, die am Sonntag nicht dazukommen konnten oder einfach wieder mitanpacken wollen...


----------



## nollak (24. März 2022)

Gilt das mit der Trailpflege schon an diesem Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (24. März 2022)

shield schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1443993
> 
> Trailmeeting abgehakt ✅
> 
> ...


Super, Danke für deine Mühe und tolle Arbeit!!!!


----------



## shield (24. März 2022)

nollak schrieb:


> Gilt das mit der Trailpflege schon an diesem Samstag?


ja!


----------



## nollak (24. März 2022)

shield schrieb:


> ja!


Top! Dann schau ich mal das ich vorbei komm.


----------



## shield (31. März 2022)




----------



## shield (9. April 2022)

Trailpflege am 09.04. abgesagt


----------



## shield (16. April 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (22. April 2022)

endlich wieder gutes Wetter und (fast) alle fit!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. April 2022)

Ich hab mal ne Frage an die Bauer. Erstmal danke dafür!

Was habt ihr euch bei der rechten Linie kurz vor dem Leo gedacht.

Ich hab das beim letzten Mal im hinrollen gesehen und bin direkt abgebogen.
Ja, ich hätte es mir vorher anschauen sollen, hab ich nicht.

Also den 30 cm drop runtergerollt und den Absprunghügel hochgerollt.

Dumm gekuckt und 3 m später im Flat eingeschlagen. Immerhin mal den Federweg ganz genutzt. 

Warum steht da ein Hügel rum und sonst nix?


----------



## shield (23. April 2022)

@Prof. Dr. YoMan
weil wir leute (wie dich) brauchen die uns helfen Erde zu bewegen. alleine schaffen wir das ganze nicht.
daher gerne zur trailpflege vorbeikommen.
der absprung ist noch nicht fertig geshaped, die landung und weitere sprünge danach fehlen noch. dennoch kann man es schon durchrollen.

erdbewegungen sind mit die zeitintensivsten dinge.
zum vergleich: die landung für den kleinen drop haben wir vor 2 jahren zu zweit gebaut (im 1. lockdown) - wir waren einen tag lange beschäftigt.
absprung inkusive anfahrt und absprung danach (kleiner hügel) mit ca 10. helfern. keine 2h arbeit.

die wenigen sprünge und steilkurven im flachen stück vom dachs war eine arbeit von 3 leuten. umgerechnet standen sie 10 tage alleine im wald.

hätten wir verlässlche leute, die kompetent und motiviert sind, dann wäre es für uns überhaupt kein problem kleinere trailbaucrews zu haben die sich selbstständig um genau solche dinge kümmern die du ansprichst.
wir hoffen darauf dass wir durch die regelmäßigkeit auch gleichzeitig eine verbindlichkeit reinbekommen.


grüße
stefan fürs trailteam


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. April 2022)

Danke Stefan, wie gesagt. Danke an Alle die regelmäßig bauen.

Es ist also wie erwartet, da kommt noch was an der Stelle. Hatte mit nur gewundert.


----------



## shield (23. April 2022)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Danke Stefan, wie gesagt. Danke an Alle die regelmäßig bauen.
> 
> Es ist also wie erwartet, da kommt noch was an der Stelle. Hatte mit nur gewundert.


geplant ist eine kleine "flowline" oberhalb vom dachs - alles im rahmen unserer vertraglichen möglichkeiten. damit man dort eine "kleine" jumpline bis zum rollercoaster am dachs hat.
bitte aber nichts zu großes erwarten.

schönes WE weiterhin


----------



## Kelevra2011 (25. April 2022)

Moin 
Mal ne blöde Frage 
Mein Schwager will mal ausprobieren mtb zu fahren. 
Gibt's in Karlsruhe nen guten mtb verleih?


----------



## shield (27. April 2022)

am Dachs gibt es einen neuen kleinen Northshore.
am besten erstmal langsam drüber 






grüße,
stefan fürs trailteam


----------



## shield (29. April 2022)

und weiter mit dem spam unsererseits - ohne weitere worte:



 

 





Wer am Samstag Zeit und Bock hat - wie immer am Leopoldsplatz um 10 Uhr! Wir freuen uns auf euch!






Grüße,
Stefan fürs Trailteam


----------



## Jierdan (29. April 2022)

Es gibt echt Vollidioten... 

Kann man das wohl reinigen, ohne den Untergrund zu beschädigen?


----------



## shield (29. April 2022)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Es gibt echt Vollidioten...
> 
> Kann man das wohl reinigen, ohne den Untergrund zu beschädigen?


wir versuchen das ganze morgen bei der trailpflege (wenn wir sowieso schon vor ort sind) zu reinigen. 
allerdings haben wir da keine großen hoffnungen. es sieht so aus als wurde der untergrund durch die farbe angegriffen.

falls das nicht klappt muss ein neues schild her - ca 60€


grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (29. April 2022)

Hab's mir gerade vor Ort selbst angeschaut. Schweinerei. 

Gab es am Trailhead nicht auch Mal Bänke? Wurden die etwa auch zerstört?


----------



## Sosn (6. Mai 2022)

Ist der SMDH noch (voll) gesperrt?


----------



## Sosn (7. Mai 2022)

Sorry für die schmerzliche Nachfrage. Gesehen und geweint.
Gibt's schon Forderungen nach einem Wiederaufbauprogramm?


----------



## nollak (9. Mai 2022)

Sosn schrieb:


> Sorry für die schmerzliche Nachfrage. Gesehen und geweint.
> Gibt's schon Forderungen nach einem Wiederaufbauprogramm?


Also ich weiss nix offizielles, da kann der @shield mit Sicherheit mehr zu sagen aber ich gehe mal davon aus.

Vermute aber mal eher so ab Herbst sonst ists vermutlich zu trocken zum bauen und ich weiss auch nicht wie lang die da ueberhaupt noch mit den Baggern wueten.


----------



## shield (9. Mai 2022)

Sosn schrieb:


> Sorry für die schmerzliche Nachfrage. Gesehen und geweint.
> Gibt's schon Forderungen nach einem Wiederaufbauprogramm?


+ @nollak 

hi zusammen.

ich habe ein paar (wenige) neue infos. diese werden in den nächsten tagen/wochen auf allen plattformen gestreut.


grüße
stefan fürs trailteam.


----------



## shield (15. Mai 2022)




----------



## shield (27. Mai 2022)

ab sofort immer ab 11 Uhr, damit man morgens noch zeit für ein ausgiebiges frühstück hat.
wir freuen uns wirklich über jeden. auch wenn ihr nur für ne stunde dabei seid!


grüße
stefan fürs trailteam.


----------



## shield (2. Juni 2022)




----------



## shield (10. Juni 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rynn94 (21. Juni 2022)

@shield Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand beim SMDH? Finden dort immer noch Bauarbeiten statt?


----------



## Thebike69 (21. Juni 2022)

Rynn94 schrieb:


> @shield Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand beim SMDH? Finden dort immer noch Bauarbeiten statt?


Nein, es wird nur noch Trailpflege betrieben


----------



## shield (21. Juni 2022)

danke für eure fragen/rückmeldungen. @Rynn94 @Thebike69 @TheBikeBuddy

aktuell wurde der 4. und der 5. abschnitt (drops und jumpline) umgebaut und geöffnet, da die bauarbeiten der dienstleister im unteren bereich abgeschlossen sind. siehe hier:








						Trails Albtal on Instagram: "🟢J U M P L I N E🟢  Meine Damen und Herren. Es ist soweit: die Jumpline ist wieder geöffnet. 🙌🏻🔥😍  Dennis hat mit vielen Helfern und nach der Arbeit noch Hand angelegt, damit wir zeitgleich mit dem Abtransport der Bodenpla
					

Trails Albtal shared a post on Instagram: "🟢J U M P L I N E🟢  Meine Damen und Herren. Es ist soweit: die Jumpline ist wieder geöffnet. 🙌🏻🔥😍  Dennis hat mit vielen Helfern und nach der Arbeit noch Hand angelegt, damit wir zeitgleich mit dem Abtransport der Bodenplatten wieder Schanzen können! 🚀...




					www.instagram.com
				




wir warten also weiterhin auf den abschluss der bauarbeiten im oberen bereich des SMDH (Abschnitt 1,2,3).
dort wird der SMDH dann grundlegend, aufgrund der "zerstörung" durch die bauarbeiten, neu gestaltet.
wir haben zum glück einen projektmanager im boot der die koordination und organisation übernimmt.
klartext: wenn die LKWs und Bagger weg sind, dann brauchen wir manpower. SMDH umbuddeln und neue dinge bauen: sprünge, drops, steinroller, steinfelder.


die trailpflege samstags muss leider immer wieder abgesagt werden, da wir selten personal aus dem internen kreis haben. dennoch versuchen wir eure motivation zu nutzen.

viele grüße,
stefan.


----------



## shield (24. Juni 2022)

Trailpflege abgesagt


----------



## Sosn (5. Juli 2022)

Wer eine Sparkassen EC Karte verloren hat, PN


----------



## The_Ridge (25. Juli 2022)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Bombenkraterbeseitungsgenehmigung(heisst hoffentlich so im beamtendeutsch)aus?
Liegt ja genug Schotter im Wald jetzt rum...
🤭
Pseudogley+Schotter+endlich Niederschlag=Speed up the Muttiride(Start bis Leopoldsplatz)
...so die Formel der Hoffnung.😜


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (26. Juli 2022)

The_Ridge schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit der Bombenkraterbeseitungsgenehmigung(heisst hoffentlich so im beamtendeutsch)aus?
> Liegt ja genug Schotter im Wald jetzt rum...
> 🤭
> Pseudogley+Schotter+endlich Niederschlag=Speed up the Muttiride(Start bis Leopoldsplatz)
> ...so die Formel der Hoffnung.😜


laut gestattungsvertrag darf kein fremdmaterial in den wald/strecke gefahren werden. also nur material aus dem wald in den wald.

wenn wir jemanden finden der den gestattungsvertrag für den dachs so abändern kann, dass wir das hinbekommen, dann bitte bei mir melden.
uns fehlen die menschen, dass es genau in solchen dingen vorangehen kann! (denn genau das war eigentlich unsere idee: schotter von der baustelle auf den dachs und dann mit der rüttelplatte drüber)


grüße


----------



## grobis (28. Juli 2022)

Wer die Luftpumpe vermisst, gefunden heute in Spessart hinterm Sportplatz, einfach melden.



Grüsse Pascal


----------



## Sosn (6. August 2022)

Wie isn der SMDH-Status, wenn man fragen darf?
Hab kein Absperrband mehr gesehen, aber das muss ja nix heißen, wie man weiß..


----------



## The_Ridge (7. August 2022)

Er wird gailer als der "Alte"! #sickensendenballernchicken 😵‍💫
Bin den Wienerexpress zum ersten mal mit ordentlich Rumpsteak im Gepäck hoch gelaufen, um mir die "neue" Streckenführung anzusehen.😜
Alles in allem gibt es, angesichts der wiedrigen Bedingungen(siehe z.B. oben)der letzten Jahre, für das Projekt immer noch eine 1 mit Sternchen+extra Sticker.
Wenn da mal ein Absprung nicht an der richtigen Stelle + perfekt geshaped oder Table zu gross ist, wird das früher oder später immer korrigiert.👍
Dies ist dann immer nur möglich wenn es das Material/Witterung+die Girl/Manpower etc. zulässt.
Entgegengesetzt zu Nordstream1 ist hier die Pipeline auch noch prall gefüllt...🤩


P.S. Ja! Der smdh ist immer noch Baustelle, aber nicht mehr von der DB...🥳


----------



## shield (20. September 2022)

jumpline aktuell offen.
4. abschnitt vom SMDH überarbeitet.

Dachs und SMDH offen.

ebenso haben wir heute angefangen den wiener express freizuschneiden. im 4. abschnitt neben den neuen großen kurven ist also nun wieder frei fahrt möglich.
morgen arbeiten wir uns von unten nach oben hoch.


grüße
stefan


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. September 2022)

Ich weiss, es ist dreist hier was "anzufordern", aber ...

Der Table oben am Dachs vor dem Leo. Der ist echt super geshaped, aber die Landung ist arg kurz. Ich weiss, da müsste viel Erde bewegt werden um die länger zu machen.

Da muss das Timing schon echt gut sitzen dass man sich da nicht dahinter ins Flat klopft. Ich machs hin und wieder aber komm damit recht gut klar.

Grund der Anfrage: Gestern hat sich ein Bekannter da das Schlüsselbein zerklopft, weil es schief ging.

PS: Ja, es ist kein Bikepark, aber genau das ist der größte Unterschied zu vielen geshapten Sachen "woanders". Viele der Landungen sind recht kurz und verzeihen damit weniger.


----------



## shield (21. September 2022)

Ist notiert. Allerdings: ist ja nicht die hauptlinie…
Wenn wir mal Kapazität haben, können wir uns drum kümmern.

Freuen uns dann über Unterstützung von dir


----------



## shield (5. Oktober 2022)

der ausgang des voreletzten segments am Dachs wurde umgeleitet.
bitte keine weiteren shortcuts, racelines, inside lines, frenchlines und so weiter. danke


----------



## onkeldittmeier (6. Oktober 2022)

shield schrieb:


> der ausgang des voreletzten segments am Dachs wurde umgeleitet.
> bitte keine weiteren shortcuts, racelines, inside lines, frenchlines und so weiter. danke
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1562986


Bins heute direkt (überrascht) gefahren.
Darf man erfahren, warum die eine der 2 "interessanten" Kurven auf dem Trail nun gestrichen ist? Meine spontane Vermutung sind die "optionalen Fräsungen" aufgrund mangelnder Kurvenfahrfähigkeit, aber dann könnte man bald jede Kurve einfach begradigen. Das hätte doch auch mit einer Barriere behoben werden können.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Oktober 2022)

Ach hey, jetzt erkenne ich das erst richtig auf dem Bild. Das ist Schade wenn der original Verlauf nicht mehr da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (6. Oktober 2022)

@onkeldittmeier @Prof. Dr. YoMan
exakt - das ständige "cutten" und insideline gefahre wird zum problem. erosion nimmt zu, zu tiefe bremsspuren in denen anfänger nicht mehr einlenken können... zumal das ganze direkt an einem forstweg ist wo jeder der etwas gegen mountainbiker hat, einen weiteren grund findet.
"schaut euch an, was ihr mit dem wald macht!"

barriere haben wir 1 jahr lang versucht, ist nach einer woche sofort wieder weg. so wie überall auf dem trail - viele mountainbiker meinen leider, dass sie an legalen trails linien verändern oder machen können was sie wollen.

das sind alles themen die wir intern ständig diskutieren und dann auch lösen müssen. glaubt uns: wir würden es gerne anders machen oder "einfach so lassen"...

grüße


----------



## shield (7. Oktober 2022)

noch ein nachtrag:

da jetzt die feuchte jahreszeit beginnt versuchen wir unregelmäßig kleinigkeiten auszubessern und, wie schon erwähnt, neue linien rückzubauen. was nicht heisst, dass wir nicht offen für vorschläge sind. das ganze übers netz zu diskutieren macht aber keinen sinn, sondern vor ort ist die einzige möglichkeit.
das zeigt euch hoffentlich der obige beitrag - es gibt viele kleinigkeiten zu beachten. immer ganz individuell auf jede kurve, sprung, linie bezogen.

daher die frage:
besteht hier interesse für eine frage-/diskussionsrunde vor ort?
gerne können wir uns mal treffen, den dachs/SMDH rollen und ihr könnt mich löchern.
der rest vom trailteam steckt grad tief in anderer arbeit. ich könnte es mir einrichten.


grüße
stefan fürs trailteam.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Oktober 2022)

Vielleicht morgen, falls die Nachwirkungen meiner Corona Impfungen (mich batzt es einfach „um“) wieder ganz weg sind. Sehr chillig hoch ist dann aber angesagt.  bleibt auch mehr Zeit zum labern. Zeitlich irgendwann ab eins wenn es warm ist. Soll ja mal wieder nett sein.


----------



## nollak (7. Oktober 2022)

Wenn meine Erkältung mal wieder weg ist wäre ich wohl auch dabei, aber die hält sich grad hartnäckig seit 2 Wochen :/


----------



## onkeldittmeier (9. Oktober 2022)

Ich wäre auch dabei. Terminfindung dürfte nur schwierig werden. Entweder unter der Woche so ab 17:00 mit immer früher schwindendem Tageslicht oder z.B. Sonntags.
Ein "Rückbau" der Nordschleife (?) wäre z.B. cool. Die Line ganz am Anfang war super. Ein bisschen technisch, kleine Stufe drin, dicht am Abgrund... Und auch da musste eine Loserrinne gefräst werden, weil die chicken line zu uncool ist.


----------



## shield (10. Oktober 2022)

dann klärt das doch mal miteinander.
bei mir geht Mi/Do/Fr ab 15 Uhr.
Wochenende beschränkt.

oder jemand macht ne doodle umfrage?!

@onkeldittmeier wie schon gesagt: alles vor ort besprechen macht am meisten sinn!


grüße


----------



## shield (20. Oktober 2022)

Wiener Express ist nun von oben bis unten wieder fahrbar. 
Im zweiten Segment steht noch kein Schild und das Gras ist dort noch nicht geschnitten. 

Bitte fleißig fahren und allen sagen, dass er sich wieder einfährt. 

Grüße


----------



## Sosn (20. Oktober 2022)

Was waren denn das gestern für Filmaufnahmen mit Moderation und nem Haufen Leute?


----------



## shield (21. Oktober 2022)

Wo?
Wir hatten meines Wissens keine Anfrage für einen Dreh bekommen…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (21. Oktober 2022)

Das war vom MTB-Club ... die haben dort das (Jugend-)Training auf dem SMDH und Jumpline von nem Kamera-Team begleiten lassen.


----------



## nollak (21. Oktober 2022)

Klingt ja nach irgendnem Youtuber.


----------



## greenHell (21. Oktober 2022)

Der Haufen Leute war das Training der DH/Freeride Abteilung vom MTB-Club Karlsruhe und das Kamera Team war das Social Media Team vom Erste-Hilfe Unternehmen M-A-U-S.


----------



## shield (27. Oktober 2022)

Der Dachs ist seit gestern ab leopoldsplatz laubfrei.
Bitte nicht zu viel erwarten - die Blätter fallen schneller als wir hinterherkommen.

Bedingungen sind aktuell perfekt.


----------



## The_Ridge (27. Oktober 2022)

Da es auf mtb- news immer wieder so tolle Innovationen gibt...




...da könnte doch dieser berühmt berüchtigte Laubbläserantrieb Abhilfe schaffen!🤔
🥳


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Oktober 2022)

shield schrieb:


> Der Dachs ist seit gestern ab leopoldsplatz laubfrei.
> Bitte nicht zu viel erwarten - die Blätter fallen schneller als wir hinterherkommen.
> 
> Bedingungen sind aktuell perfekt.
> ...


Das rollte super heute vor meinem 18:00 Meeting.  Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (27. Oktober 2022)

The_Ridge schrieb:


> Da es auf mtb- news immer wieder so tolle Innovationen gibt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha - wird beim nächsten laubblasen ausprobiert!


----------



## shield (27. Oktober 2022)

da es hier ja fragen gab - kommt doch vorbei und wir quatschen live. und dann könnte man direkt auch noch hand anlegen:


----------



## shield (5. November 2022)

hi

ein paar weniger helfer waren heute dabei - danke an dieser stelle!
wir haben einige stellen ausgebessert und repariert.

weitere pflegeeinsätze wie immer hier und aber vor allem in der mtb club karlsruhe app.


grüße
stefan fürs team.


----------



## Nerd (7. November 2022)

"wir haben einige stellen ausgebessert und repariert" - ganz schön tief gestapelt.
Der Dachs war gestern in einem unfassbar guten Zustand! Ganz herzlichen Dank für euren "heldenhaften" Einsatz 😉


----------



## shield (12. November 2022)

moin.

der dachs ist nun von oben (ja ganz oben, vom tor!) bis nach unten von laub befreit. zumindest die hauptlinie.
bis auf die wenigen pfützen (kann man an zwei händen abzählen) würde ich behaupten, ist der dachs in perfektem zustand: griffig und extrem schnell.







grüße,
stefan fürs trailteam


----------



## Bodenprober (12. November 2022)

Vielen Dank an das Trail Team! Die Bedingungen sind wirklich klasse  

Eine Empfehlung an alle die mit dem Auto anreisen: Parkt, wie auf auch der HP beschrieben, lieber am Vereinsheim und fahrt die paar Meter zum Hedwigshof. Der Parkplatz unten ist ziemlich aufgeweicht. Ich weiß nicht ob das nicht immer so ist bei feuchtem Wetter, bin nur ausnahmsweise direkt dort hin gefahen, weil ich vorher noch einen Termin hatte.


----------



## shield (19. November 2022)

die woche über hat dem Dachs ordentlich zugesetzt. ganz schön matschig an den meisten stellen.
wir haben auch ein paar wasserlöcher entwässert. mal sehen wie es klappt.

wer unterwegs ist und an manchen stellen (zB 3. bild) sieht, dass dort die äste im kurveninneren verschwinden - einfach bitte wieder reinlegen. jeder kann und darf mithelfen.
sinn dahinter: es macht doch mehr spass kurven zu fahren anstatt überall geradeaus durchzupflügen


grüße
stefan fürs team


----------

